# NYS update/success thread!!



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

Now that we are only about 19 days to the southern tier opener please post any information in your area that you have been seeing. velvet, hard horn, scrapes, rubs, chasing. 

I am hoping to keep this going all season and get people to post pictures of their success. Please add what county you are in and what you are seeing.


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

Ill start, I havent been in the woods since early august so i do not know if they are scraping in my area yet. i had to go back for graduate school so scouting is limited. but i have had alot of trail cam pictures this summer of alot of doe no bucks on camera in my state land spot in cortland county, but hey does taste good too. 

Here are some pics:


----------



## WNY Bowhunter (Aug 29, 2004)

I can't wait to get up in a tree with my Lethal Force in hand!!!


----------



## Jake Regan (Feb 2, 2012)

Lot of does and several small bucks on camera in st. Lawrence county. I feel like the mild winter we had was good for the deer numbers. Plan to have something on the ground up here on Sept. 27 for our opener.


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

Ya i plan on hunting the 29th and 30th of september in the norther tier on some state land someplace up there. i havent planned on a spot yet but will soon. the i will travel down to a spot in the southern tier and hunt that for the opener.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

neighbor has saw the big 8 w/ a drop tine I missed 2 season ago, guess he is bigger now  We now have hogs in the area so maybe ill arrow one of them suckers as well. Besides that I still need to set up stands and clear the lanes ect... soon


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

Anybody seeing any hard horn deer yet or anything coming out of velvet?


----------



## WNY Bowhunter (Aug 29, 2004)

Yep, all the bucks that I'm seeing are out of velvet now. Here's one that's all polished up...


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

unique rack on that one... is he on the hit list?


----------



## Solocampro (Jul 10, 2012)

That buck is awesome


----------



## Captain Cully (Oct 4, 2009)

As of last week ours were still in full velvet. I'm not checking the woods again till its show time. Good luck this yer guys!!!

WNY, that's a freak. I love it! Hope you get him.


----------



## Bowtoons (Jan 4, 2008)

Buddy got a pic of a 10 out of velvet the other day. I pulled my cams 2 weeks ago, so I would 't be tempted to go in the woods and mess up my spots.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

My father and I dropped out of our lease in NY this year because of finding one in Ohio but I will miss hunting up there!!! Wish you guys luck!!!!


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

I like that sticker on that buck....


----------



## STKA (Apr 4, 2011)

I didn't have much on my trail cameras last weekend, but did find a line of light rubs going past a shooting lane from one stand. Guessing it was from removing velvet since they weren't rubbed down to much. Going to pull me cameras this weekend and cut one last shooting lane were the rub line was. Then I won't be back until I've got my bow.


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

*Amherst buck, off limits*

Out of velvet last week


----------



## WNY Bowhunter (Aug 29, 2004)

mhill said:


> unique rack on that one... is he on the hit list?


He is, but there are several deer above him on the most wanted list. This guy holds down the #1 spot...


----------



## valastroa (Sep 20, 2010)

WNY those are some great deer! Trail cams were still showing velvet last week here.

However three days ago, while setting up some stands I spotted a smaller 100" 8pt completely polished. 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hphunter (Aug 23, 2010)

I have 6 different bucks on camera. Nothing great. Seems the larger racks are out of velvet but the spikes are still in velvet.


----------



## JimD215 (Jan 14, 2011)

tackscall said:


> Out of velvet last week
> 
> View attachment 1470121


A high Fence deer.


----------



## TauntoHawk (Aug 25, 2010)

Was up on the holiday weekend scouting, saw several smaller bucks while hanging stands they were in velvet still at that point. Goods sign, some oaks are dropping acorns, but not much for apples this year. 

Lots of bears on our Mountain property like crazy amounts of bears, so thats where the focus of hunting will be the first trip up. Gained some new properties which show some serious promise for deer and turkey.


----------



## laserlou1 (Mar 13, 2010)

here in oswego county some bucks are hard horned and a few smaller bucks are still in velvet


----------



## KevinNY (Dec 28, 2010)

I'm seeing scrapes and rubs in Albany County this week.


----------



## Grizz1219 (Nov 19, 2009)

1 million does... 3 small bucks... Columbia cty NY.... Wonder why I was hoping for a 1 buck rule in the state over AR's...


----------



## hesseltine32 (Oct 1, 2009)

Been talking to my father in Franklin county and he sent me some pics bucks were in all stages some in full velvet others all rubbed off. Will be excited to go home and hint a few weekends this season.


----------



## STKA (Apr 4, 2011)

I saw what could have been one small scrape last weekend, but couldn't be sure it was new. Also have a lot of red and white oak acorns and crab apples but very few large apples.


----------



## hesseltine32 (Oct 1, 2009)

I feel like most if northern new York(ADKs region and parts of county's around it) has a terrible buck to doe ratio.


----------



## turkeygirl (Aug 13, 2006)

No scrapes or rubs yet but as of yesterday, all my pics were bucks out of velvet, Allegany County:


----------



## WNY Bowhunter (Aug 29, 2004)

STKA said:


> I saw what could have been one small scrape last weekend, but couldn't be sure it was new. Also have a lot of red and white oak acorns and crab apples but very few large apples.


There are virtually no apples this year here in my corner of Steuben County. Seems to be a good crop of white oaks though. 

Well, getting ready to head out to hang a stand and check trail cams...:thumbs_up.


----------



## valastroa (Sep 20, 2010)

My property has about 20 acres of scrub orchards. Out of the 20 acres maybe only 5 trees have produced apples. Usually almost every tree is loaded. I think the late frost this year killed most of the apples before they even had a chance. It seems to be state wide. 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## STKA (Apr 4, 2011)

I have 1 out of 4-5 old apple trees that has fruit, the others are completely bare. The late frost did a number, but didn't seem to hurt the crababpples, they are loaded.


----------



## stillern (Feb 1, 2005)

WNY...that would have to contend for NYS record archery! Nice!


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

JimD215 said:


> A high Fence deer.


Chip shot from the trampoline blind


----------



## TauntoHawk (Aug 25, 2010)

Grizz1219 said:


> 1 million does... 3 small bucks... Columbia cty NY.... Wonder why I was hoping for a 1 buck rule in the state over AR's...


Yeah its seems a little silly that I get 2 buck tags and 1 doe tag as an out of stater in NY when I see 20 does to 1 fork horn and maybe 50 to every 8pt I see.. The problem is a more balanced buck-to-doe ratio sounds good becaue in your head you think "I wish there was a buck for every dang doe I see" but when states push to get the ratio closer its more along the lines of "lets make does as scares as the bucks" and that can make for some really crappy year of hunting til the number rebound together.


----------



## STKA (Apr 4, 2011)

TauntoHawk said:


> Yeah its seems a little silly that I get 2 buck tags and 1 doe tag as an out of stater in NY when I see 20 does to 1 fork horn and maybe 50 to every 8pt I see.. The problem is a more balanced buck-to-doe ratio sounds good becaue in your head you think "I wish there was a buck for every dang doe I see" but when states push to get the ratio closer its more along the lines of "lets make does as scares as the bucks" and that can make for some really crappy year of hunting til the number rebound together.


Don't you get one buck, one doe and one either? And you (I) can shoot three does on them in the late season.


----------



## TauntoHawk (Aug 25, 2010)

STKA said:


> Don't you get one buck, one doe and one either? And you (I) can shoot three does on them in the late season.


Yes and I have used the either tag on does before but that from a management stand point giving people the option to shoot more bucks than does seems odd


----------



## mathewshooterxt (Mar 2, 2009)

Apple Cider is $5.99/gallon this year. That tells you how scarce the apples are! If you find a tree that is producing them you may have yourself a hotspot!


----------



## Jake Regan (Feb 2, 2012)

Sorry about the poor picture quality guys... heres a few small bucks coming into an apple orchard up here in St. Lawrence County.


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

WNY Bowhunter said:


> He is, but there are several deer above him on the most wanted list. This guy holds down the #1 spot...


I can see why lol that thing is a monster. Im taking a guess this is your private property?


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

TauntoHawk said:


> Yeah its seems a little silly that I get 2 buck tags and 1 doe tag as an out of stater in NY when I see 20 does to 1 fork horn and maybe 50 to every 8pt I see.. The problem is a more balanced buck-to-doe ratio sounds good becaue in your head you think "I wish there was a buck for every dang doe I see" but when states push to get the ratio closer its more along the lines of "lets make does as scares as the bucks" and that can make for some really crappy year of hunting til the number rebound together.


In state hunters have a opportunity to get 3-4 does depending how u wanna use your either sex tag. I have 2 does tags for any season, 1 doe tag for muz/archery season and one either sex tag for muz/archery, one buck tag for regular season. so if every instate hunter get the super sports man set of tags and apply for doe tags they could have a possibility of 5 deer this season four of which could be doe depending on how u wanna use that either sex tag.


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

The oak trees here on campus are loaded as they usually are. they are still pretty green and dont seem to be dropping yet. i hope they start soon for the early season.


----------



## DapperDan (Jul 31, 2011)

mhill said:


> Ya i plan on hunting the 29th and 30th of september in the norther tier on some state land someplace up there. i havent planned on a spot yet but will soon. the i will travel down to a spot in the southern tier and hunt that for the opener.


Hunt the Stony Point area in Henderson. A lot of state land off Lighthouse Rd & Windmill Rd, there is also a lot of deer. Lot of ticks too, so make sure you have somthing to deal with them.


----------



## Grizz1219 (Nov 19, 2009)

Trust me... I fill my doe tags.. but know hunters that passd up 20 does waiting for a "buck"... They don't fill any doe tags... Crazy.. and then whine there are to many does... WTH???


----------



## WNY Bowhunter (Aug 29, 2004)

mhill said:


> I can see why lol that thing is a monster. Im taking a guess this is your private property?


It is private property but it's not mine...it's not managed...and it's not even posted.


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

WNY Bowhunter said:


> Actually, the property isn't mine...it's not managed...and it's not even posted.


What a score! lol you just throw down some mineral for them to come to you cams?


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

Grizz1219 said:


> Trust me... I fill my doe tags.. but know hunters that passd up 20 does waiting for a "buck"... They don't fill any doe tags... Crazy.. and then whine there are to many does... WTH???


Ya that is stupid. i can see peek of the rut passing on a doe to see if there is a buck on her but in the early season fill those tags. then wait for the buck.


----------



## Jake Regan (Feb 2, 2012)

i am capable of shooting 6 does this year, that is including unused tags from last year that i can use in the early archery season up here starting sept. 27. Dont get me wrong i love shooting deer but i think were aloud to shoot too many.


----------



## redhookred1 (Dec 9, 2008)

Gonna pull my cards on my cams Sat. to see what some new hunting land has in store for me!


----------



## WNY Bowhunter (Aug 29, 2004)

mhill said:


> What a score! lol you just throw down some mineral for them to come to you cams?


Actually, what appears to be white on the ground is just the reflection of the sun. These pics were taken @ 3:45PM on August 18th.


----------



## td051 (Jan 14, 2007)

It's unfortunate how bad the majority of the state is for deer hunting. The west and south west is doing well. My area sucks big time, so I spend my time and money out of state! Hunting satisfaction 0% in NY! If you like a big bucks this is not the sate. If you like killing does and yearlings, it's the place. Don't get me wrong, I get my does, but don't see mature deer like we use to. Before always had a choice of P&Y, now it's a good year if you see one! 

It's a shame because we have the potential if the DEC would get their heads out of their butts!


----------



## valastroa (Sep 20, 2010)

td051 said:


> It's unfortunate how bad the majority of the state is for deer hunting. The west and south west is doing well. My area sucks big time, so I spend my time and money out of state! Hunting satisfaction 0% in NY! If you like a big bucks this is not the sate. If you like killing does and yearlings, it's the place. Don't get me wrong, I get my does, but don't see mature deer like we use to. Before always had a choice of P&Y, now it's a good year if you see one!
> 
> It's a shame because we have the potential if the DEC would get their heads out of their butts!


You are always raggin on how much this state sucks, im curious as to where youve hunted that is so bad? Ive hunted northern, eastern, central and once in western NY and everytime ive seen a PY buck. I have 6 hanging on my walls to prove it. Look at the record books for the state and you will see there are plenty of big deer and numerous deer pretty much everywhere. Do you lack private land to hunt? I will agree our public land isnt great but we spent a week in the adks with a group of guys and took 4 huge bucks out. 

It may not be like Ohio or Iowa in terms of number of PY but they are here and not that difficult to find. 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## stillern (Feb 1, 2005)

I'm passing all does until the rut this year. I hunt a small property that is adjacent to a prop the big boys bed on. Without the resident does on my piece the rut intensity seems to really suffer contrary to popular belief.


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## hphunter (Aug 23, 2010)

redhookred1 said:


> Gonna pull my cards on my cams Sat. to see what some new hunting land has in store for me!


Let me know!!!


----------



## WNY Bowhunter (Aug 29, 2004)

valastroa said:


> You are always raggin on how much this state sucks, im curious as to where youve hunted that is so bad? Ive hunted northern, eastern, central and once in western NY and everytime ive seen a PY buck. I have 6 hanging on my walls to prove it. Look at the record books for the state and you will see there are plenty of big deer and numerous deer pretty much everywhere. Do you lack private land to hunt? I will agree our public land isnt great but we spent a week in the adks with a group of guys and took 4 huge bucks out.
> 
> It may not be like Ohio or Iowa in terms of number of PY but they are here and not that difficult to find.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


I've only ever hunted deer here in WMU's 8P and 8R and can't vouch for the rest of the state but I don't have any trouble when it comes to locating P&Y caliber deer. Killing them, now that's a different story...


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

Who's hunting stateland this year?


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

mhill said:


> Who's hunting stateland this year?


This guy. WNY


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

WNY Bowhunter said:


> I've only ever hunted deer here in WMU's 8P and 8R and can't vouch for the rest of the state but I don't have any trouble when it comes to locating P&Y caliber deer. Killing them, now that's a different story...


I see lots of big bucks pre-season but seeing them on their feet in the daylight is a once every couple season occurrence. I think its pressure and the nice weather, no reason for a mature deer to move during the day. Or I suck at hunting which I havent ruled out


----------



## roxy2mins (Jan 22, 2009)

I'd have to say that my season is looking good...now if I can just put myself in the path of this guy, well then, it'll be a great season


----------



## VA2 (Mar 26, 2007)

IDK about the bucks that WNY continually posts?
I'm jealous!!!!!!


----------



## phade (Feb 2, 2008)

These disappeared liked clock work off my hunting property once the velvet shed. Haven't checked the cams in a few weeks. Had a nearby water source that was really drawing them in during daylight.


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

Anyone else hunting public land?


----------



## C-Dubya (Dec 5, 2007)

mhill said:


> Ttt


Where are you at?


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

Syracuse - home - onondaga county 
Alfred - college - allegany county


----------



## Jake Regan (Feb 2, 2012)

mhill said:


> Anyone else hunting public land?


yeah, come gun season though. There is huge amounts of it up here.


----------



## 5.9cummins (Apr 6, 2009)

mhill said:


> Anyone else hunting public land?


Ya and if you hunt while at school you might run into me. I am about 15 minutes away from Alfred. 

Saw 150 deer the other night when i went for a drive 3-4 nice bucks with one monster. Started seeing some of the smaller bucks sparring.


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

i am considering it... but i do alot of hunting back home with family too, while on breaks, also i have to focus on school while im here. if i get some time i will get out and try to knock one down..


----------



## rebbie (Sep 30, 2005)

WNY Bowhunter said:


> He is, but there are several deer above him on the most wanted list. This guy holds down the #1 spot...


You have to have one of the best spots in all of NYS to hunt! Your trail cam photos are always very impressive! I hope you can get this #1 buck your hit list. Best of luck this year!


----------



## db102550 (Sep 20, 2011)

I decided not to put cameras out this year, I'll just have to be suprised with whats there. The patterns haven't changed at all in the last 8 years. I lent some cameras to a friend and enjoy seeing the pics from his site, been seeing more bear this year in the pics. Less than 2 weeks to the early season and I also save one tag for it.


----------



## phade (Feb 2, 2008)

mhill said:


> i am considering it... but i do alot of hunting back home with family too, while on breaks, also i have to focus on school while im here. if i get some time i will get out and try to knock one down..


My daughter goes to Alfred State. Had a hunting buddy I mentored who went there as well picke dup a gnarly shed off the campus line and gave it to me. Good hunting around that area.


----------



## cbow3 (Feb 18, 2006)

already sparring.


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

cbow3 said:


> View attachment 1471719
> already sparring.


Wow thats a cool pic. Looks like hes touching a mirror


----------



## WNY Bowhunter (Aug 29, 2004)

rebbie said:


> You have to have one of the best spots in all of NYS to hunt! Your trail cam photos are always very impressive! I hope you can get this #1 buck your hit list. Best of luck this year!


I don't know about all that, but thanks for the kind words. This summer has been been real disappointing for getting trailcam pics of big bucks as I've only manged to capture two of the top five deer that I've seen on the ground that I hunt. Hopefully, one of them will show up in a few weeks.

Good luck to you too!!!


----------



## rwk (Mar 25, 2006)

Can't show pic's, some sob robbing cameras.


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

rwk said:


> Can't show pic's, some sob robbing cameras.


That sucks... ppl out there are POS that have to steal what people work hard to get and work hard to enjoy what they have.


----------



## Captain Cully (Oct 4, 2009)

I half expect my cameras to be gone everytime I go to check them. Some people are just such low lifes. I'm a firm believer that people get what they deserve. I've got healthy happy kids, a good job, a great wife. If stealing my camera makes somebody's day, it's irritating, but I can't help but feel sorry for them. LOSERS!


----------



## Yamahog12 (Sep 3, 2007)

WNY Bowhunter said:


> I've only ever hunted deer here in WMU's 8P and 8R and can't vouch for the rest of the state but I don't have any trouble when it comes to locating P&Y caliber deer. Killing them, now that's a different story...


I live and hunt in the northern part of the state. I see just as many bucks as does, although the big rack is a rare sighting. I have killed a couple bucks over 200 pounds, though. My brother lives in Orleans County (I grew up there), and he has some giants walking around every year. Too bad he can't seem to kill one, though. I've seen the pics so I know they are there.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

I set a stand today in a SMOKING spot! Looking forward to the first sit...in [email protected]


----------



## Elite fanboy (Dec 11, 2011)

NY911 said:


> I set a stand today in a SMOKING spot! Looking forward to the first sit...in [email protected]


November?


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Elite fanboy said:


> November?


Staying out of there till then. 

Good rutting travel corridor.


----------



## WNY Bowhunter (Aug 29, 2004)

It's sounding like the youth hunt legislation has passed?


----------



## WNY Bowhunter (Aug 29, 2004)

Nothing too overly exciting on yesterday's cam checks.

I'm excited to see the first signs of daylight activity from this guy all summer...



















Looks who's back...


----------



## bunker (Jul 27, 2009)

The only success i have had so far (seeing as though souther tier opener isnt till Oct1st) is checking my stands, clearing lanes, checking safety equipment, and going to Wally World for a few more pieces of camo. Cant wait!!!


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

WNY Bowhunter said:


> It's sounding like the youth hunt legislation has passed?


I heard that it did not go through this year.


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

I heard that today too, that its happening Columbus day weekend


----------



## public land (Sep 15, 2007)

Scouted some public land in Arkwright tonight spotted 13 rubs in a small area looking good.
here are a few of them















Yes rubs already :thumbs_up


----------



## public land (Sep 15, 2007)




----------



## Spikehorn11 (Aug 5, 2005)

Haven't seen many bucks in my area, Oswego County. The colder weather has the does moving though.


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

tackscall said:


> I heard that today too, that its happening Columbus day weekend


Its not on the DEC website in the season section.


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

tackscall said:


> I heard that today too, that its happening Columbus day weekend


Just emailed the DEC about the youth hunt because i havent heard anything about it being passed this year so ill comeback tomorrow with the response of the DEC. I also asked if they could post something on the website about it.


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

Anyone else seeing rubs or scrapes?


----------



## NYSBowman (Aug 21, 2012)

No rubs or scrapes on our scouting trip today. Had a coyote walk out of hedge about 50yds from us, though. Unfortunately, my son isn't very observant...so he missed seeing it.


----------



## public land (Sep 15, 2007)

Yotes are bad in Aurora, NY also they beat us to the fresh kills a few times ..  Black bears were spotted there also right at the end of the 400 Emery park area.
No sign of the feral swine in any area I've been. Hope that doesn't get out of control.


----------



## deerslayer261 (Jan 8, 2008)

Cortland county sum bucks have velvet others are cleaned up. Saw one scarpe. Not alot of apples in this area this year.


----------



## SOconnor (May 21, 2012)

a certain mr. spike decided to show me what he thought of my trail cam location


----------



## mich3210 (Aug 24, 2007)

Scouted some public land that's close to my house last week. We found 2 scraps and probably 6-8 rubs in less that 1/4 mile stretch just inside the tree line from a field. I didn't hunt there last year, but 2 years ago the field had corn in it, but not this year. The DEC also did some logging. A lot has changed on this piece of State Land, but there's still some deer activity. I'd love to put out a cam, but I'm afraid someone would steal it. The last season I hunted there I only saw 2 other bowhunter's the entire season. I plan on doing mostly afternoon/evening hunts.


----------



## nyarcher (Feb 27, 2004)

mhill, did DEC get back to you about the youth season?


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

nyarcher said:


> mhill, did DEC get back to you about the youth season?


A friend of mine just called the DEC and was told there is no youth hunt scheduled. I dont know why the Buffalo News keeps printing that there is.


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

public land said:


> Yotes are bad in Aurora, NY also they beat us to the fresh kills a few times ..  Black bears were spotted there also right at the end of the 400 Emery park area.
> No sign of the feral swine in any area I've been. Hope that doesn't get out of control.


Year before last there was a sow with a cub on Pound Rd in Elma, wouldnt that be a "resident" bear as opposed to one just passing through?


----------



## turkeygirl (Aug 13, 2006)

Went and got my cam from state land this AM, didn't want it to sit out in the rain coming tomorrow...also nervous with it being on state land but as I walked out, took a deer trail along a small ridge that I would maybe ground hunt from and found a nice rub on a tree almost as big around as my calf....


----------



## rwk (Mar 25, 2006)

Any one from catt. County or erie.


----------



## STKA (Apr 4, 2011)

I saw more trees rubbed yesterday, and a few hard horned bucks on camera. I don't have great bucks where I hunt but I don't need them either. I'll be happy to see this guy up close, he's a 3.5yr six. This camera is mounted 5' to the right of my ladder. Looking forward to the season more than usual.


----------



## NoSecondBest (Jan 18, 2009)

STKA said:


> Don't you get one buck, one doe and one either? And you (I) can shoot three does on them in the late season.


How are you shooting three does when the one tag (reg big game) is for buck only?


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

here is the official announcement fromt he DEC they email to me.
View attachment 9-14-12 DEC ANNOUNCES DETAILS FOR COLUMBUS DAY WEEKEND YOUTH.pdf


For Release: IMMEDIATE Contact: Lori Severino
Friday, September 14, 2012 518-402-8000
DEC ANNOUNCES DETAILS FOR COLUMBUS DAY WEEKEND YOUTH DEER HUNT
The Department of Environmental Conservation (DEC) has confirmed that junior hunters ages 14-15 will be able to hunt deer during a special youth firearms deer season over Columbus Day Weekend this year, October 6 through October 8, 2012.
“Implementation of this youth deer hunt is a hallmark moment for New York hunters and represents continued efforts of DEC to engage more young people in nature and outdoor recreation,” said DEC Commissioner Joe Martens.
The youth deer hunt will take place Columbus Day weekend in both the Northern Zone and Southern Zone; a youth hunt was not established on Long Island due to restrictions in the Environmental Conservation Law. Junior hunters (ages 14-15) with a big game hunting license will be eligible to take one deer of either sex with a firearm when properly accompanied by a licensed and experienced adult. Junior hunters may use a Deer Management Permit or Deer Management Assistance Program tag for an antlerless deer or, during the youth firearms season only, they may use their regular season tag to take a deer of either sex.
In areas restricted to bowhunting only (Westchester County and parts of Albany and Monroe counties), junior hunters may only use bowhunting equipment to take deer during the youth hunt weekend. “Bowhunting seasons remain open during the youth hunt, but I encourage bowhunters to set your bow aside for the weekend and be a mentor for a youth’s first firearms deer hunt,” Commissioner Martens stated.
While there is pending legislation that may impact future youth hunts, until it has been acted on, DEC’s regulations remain in effect. More details of the Youth Firearms Deer Hunt and rules for junior hunters and their mentors are available at www.dec.ny.gov/outdoor/46245.html.
DEC also offers special opportunities for junior hunters (ages 12-15) for waterfowl, wild turkey, and pheasants. See www.dec.ny.gov/outdoor/52495.html for information about these other programs.


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

It was passed the on friday sept. 14th. lol talk about last minute. its ok though how many youth will actually be out hunting. probably not enough to effect us bow hunters there would have to be a large amount of then in your area to be noticeable


----------



## WNY Bowhunter (Aug 29, 2004)

I believe that it should be muzzleloader/shotgun only (like this past weekends youth season in Iowa). Being able to legally parade around with a buck with a centerfire rifle hole in it during archery season invites alot of shady activity, especially as understaffed as ENCON is already...


----------



## pns (Oct 11, 2007)

Sullivan county alot of doe's and small bucks couple of shooters seen on our trail cams and one of the smaller bucks looks like he didn't finish taken velvet off


----------



## STKA (Apr 4, 2011)

NoSecondBest said:


> How are you shooting three does when the one tag (reg big game) is for buck only?


Late season any of the tags can be used for an antlerless deer, at least in the bow only areas I know it's that way. I'm not certain on the rest of the regions.

I found it in the Regs. Check out the right side exceptions. I can also refill my doe tag as often as I can get the deer to a check station.
http://www.eregulations.com/newyork/hunting/deer-hunting-tag-descriptions/


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

WNY Bowhunter said:


> I believe that it should be muzzleloader/shotgun only (like this past weekends youth season in Iowa). Being able to legally parade around with a buck with a centerfire rifle hole in it during archery season invites alot of shady activity, especially as understaffed as ENCON is already...


And us in the still leafed trees in full camo


----------



## Jake Regan (Feb 2, 2012)

In the tree right now after a bear. Bout to get good I hope!!


----------



## Jake Regan (Feb 2, 2012)

Couple does cruised by. No luck on any bear sightings. Coyotes sound thick!!!


----------



## STKA (Apr 4, 2011)

Coyotes need holes too. I've been meaning to pick up a mouse squeaker to carry in my pack while bow hunting.


----------



## bow duke ny (Oct 15, 2006)

*most out of velvet in my area*

Had the camera s out big time this year . lot of shooter bucks. Good 8pts. and a few 10pts. Very big acorn crop in my area also.


----------



## bow duke ny (Oct 15, 2006)

big acorn crop this year may be drawing in bucks from other areas.


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

ttt


----------



## turkeygirl (Aug 13, 2006)

Found a ton of scrapes inad rubs in one section of woods yesterday we have a stand set-up in. Put a cam over a scrape so looking forward to seeing what shows up.


----------



## KevinNY (Dec 28, 2010)

I got 20 minutes of these 2 sparring last week.


----------



## Jake Regan (Feb 2, 2012)

Six days and I will be in the woods! Probably will shoot a flat head with a leftover tag if i get the chance.


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

Jake Regan said:


> Six days and I will be in the woods! Probably will shoot a flat head with a leftover tag if i get the chance.


Im in the same boat... ill be up near route 49 on saturday to kick my season off 2 days early. anyone have some update?


----------



## WNY Bowhunter (Aug 29, 2004)

Found a fresh scrape while checking trailcams yesterday.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

WNY Bowhunter said:


> Found a fresh scrape while checking trailcams yesterday.


Same here...glad to see it - it's a "community" scrape - the size of two car hoods...been active year round for two years now...granted it's small now - but in a month or so - it will grow. 

Also set another stand in probably the best location I have ever set one before....


----------



## WNY Bowhunter (Aug 29, 2004)

Just got done cutting up this big ole doe (nuisance permit) for a landowner friend. Time to clean up and get something to eat. Hmmm....some fresh backstrap may just be on the menu. :hungry:


----------



## Captain Cully (Oct 4, 2009)

Just found a fresh rub line and big ole scrape. Got my game plan for Monday am. On stand EARLY!!! Haven't checked trail can in about 2 weeks at my opening day spot (wind dependent, looks like rain). I don't want to disturb the area till then. 

I see that pic of light sparring. Anyone gonna tickle the antlers early? Or just plan on catching someone on their summer pattern?


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

Prolly wont touch the horns til i see one in the area, or i might just grunt at it first.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Sucess in Ny is getting rid of Bloomberg.


----------



## NYSBowman (Aug 21, 2012)

My neighbor showed me some footage of 3 bucks sparring right in front of his cam.


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

NYSBowman said:


> My neighbor showed me some footage of 3 bucks sparring right in front of his cam.


Anything of any size?


----------



## WNY Bowhunter (Aug 29, 2004)

I found this scrape last week while checking cams and it was ripped open over the weekend. I set a camera up on it yesterday. Can't wait to see who's using it...


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

Bonus days in the northern tier opens at sunrise post pics if anyone uses a tag...


----------



## NYhunter24 (Aug 27, 2010)

WNY Bowhunter said:


> I found this scrape last week while checking cams and it was ripped open over the weekend. I set a camera up on it yesterday. Can't wait to see who's using it...


Where about's are you in Steuben?


----------



## NYhunter24 (Aug 27, 2010)

As far as apples are concerned there are few to none. Acorns are pretty decent where I am hunting. I won't be able to get out until the 4th due to school. I'm ready for that first nice doe/buck to pop out and hopefully send a Killzone through the lungs :wink:. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## NYSBowman (Aug 21, 2012)

mhill said:


> Anything of any size?



A fork and 2 young 6 pointers.


----------



## db102550 (Sep 20, 2011)

I had vacation scheduled for today and tomorrow but I am going to have to work today and probably won't get finished early enough this afternoon to get to the stand. Don't want to push it and ruin an opportunity for tomorrow afternoon. How many of you guys also like to hunt turkey in the fall with your bows?


----------



## Jake Regan (Feb 2, 2012)

i have the day off today, im getting ready to head out in about an hour for the first of the season, good luck guys, to anyone else who is going out.


----------



## Jivetrky31 (Jan 6, 2012)

rwk said:


> Any one from catt. County or erie.


I not from there but I'll be hunting both extensively this year.


----------



## WNY Bowhunter (Aug 29, 2004)

NYhunter24 said:


> Where about's are you in Steuben?


Up in the NE corner (WMU 8R).


----------



## Bones444 (Apr 13, 2010)

Opening day Archery starts in 5 days. I'm pumped that the opening day was moved from Oct 15th to the 1st! Chompin at the bit to get in a tree. Westchester County had the mildest winter in years and plenty of rain. Everything is pointing to good healthy deer herds.


----------



## Prodigyoutdoors (Jul 3, 2005)

Goodluck everyone & HIT THE PIEPLATE!!!!
i am stoked


----------



## Prodigyoutdoors (Jul 3, 2005)

View attachment 1483286
View attachment 1483287
View attachment 1483288
View attachment 1483289
View attachment 1483290
heres some pics


----------



## Jake Regan (Feb 2, 2012)

Doe and fawn at 730am. Spike horn came through at 630pm, let him walk too. Good to be back in the tree.


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

im headed up to the northern tier saturday, hoping to stick a big doe or a nice buck using one of my left over tags. going in blind at a spot ive never been at before so gunna scout on the way in and just pick a tree on a pinch point or on a heavy run and see what comes through. this time of year you can be anywhere and a deer can come by because they are browsing so much. just a matter of being in the right place at the right time. keep updating what you guys see when in the tree.


----------



## db102550 (Sep 20, 2011)

I ended up getting off early enough to get in the stand last night. Saw 8 does / younguns and one small buck. I think the moon being near full messed with em a little. Most I saw weren't coming onto the fields until right at dark and that is pretty unusual for this time of the year on thin property.


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

db102550 said:


> I ended up getting off early enough to get in the stand last night. Saw 8 does / younguns and one small buck. I think the moon being near full messed with em a little. Most I saw weren't coming onto the fields until right at dark and that is pretty unusual for this time of the year on thin property.


Not sticking does early to wait for a buck later on?


----------



## hesseltine32 (Oct 1, 2009)

Any luck opening in the norther zone ?


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

ttt


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

Headed out in the morning for the northern tier... hopefully we find a nice spot and get one. will post back with some results.


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

Well i tried to go to sleep at 1030. i fell asleep til 1215 and havent been able to sleep since i been so excited and mind has been racing making sure i have everything and what my plan is for this morning. guess i will be going on a few hours of sleep. best of luck to the other guys hunting the northern zone. be safe and stick em.


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

No luck today. my uncle got busted by 4 doe as he was climbing the tree. after that nothing. 

Anyone else get any action up north.


----------



## public land (Sep 15, 2007)

4 in my group 9K we will be out all day Monday and Tuesday ill be sure to post pics if we score.


----------



## Jake Regan (Feb 2, 2012)

Well I killed twice yesterday, one in the morning and one in the evening. Used up my leftover tags, ready to go next week.


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

Jake Regan said:


> Well I killed twice yesterday, one in the morning and one in the evening. Used up my leftover tags, ready to go next week.


What you get.... post some pics.


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

I saw one large doe this morning but she was about 150 yards away and never made it may way.


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

Any luck so far today?


----------



## crazysuperman44 (Jan 6, 2011)

Not for me going back out this afternoon


----------



## bunker (Jul 27, 2009)

opener for southern zone today... saw a huge Fisher just before first light, but did not see any deer. Stayed out till 10am, came in, nap, and going back out for the remainder of day. Good luck everyone.


----------



## Grizz1219 (Nov 19, 2009)

I'll be out Saturday.... Hopngi to start filling the freezer back up...


----------



## nyhunt79 (Dec 21, 2007)

Nice 4 pt. around 7:30 and then a doe and fawn around 8. Hunting the southern Oneida, Madison border. Heading back out soon!


----------



## hesseltine32 (Oct 1, 2009)

Jake Regan said:


> Well I killed twice yesterday, one in the morning and one in the evening. Used up my leftover tags, ready to go next week.


Good work post some picks up


----------



## Jake Regan (Feb 2, 2012)

This was the kill shot on a doe. Killzone tearing it up..









And I also shot a small buck, used up a last years tag, what the heck, meat for the freezer.


----------



## hesseltine32 (Oct 1, 2009)

Pics *


----------



## hesseltine32 (Oct 1, 2009)

Jake Regan said:


> This was the kill shot on a doe. Killzone tearing it up..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a hole. Must have been a short track job lol


----------



## Jake Regan (Feb 2, 2012)

Only went 40 yards or so, got lungs and heart.


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

Had a nice 8 pointer working his way straight towards me make it to just over 100 yards out...had watched him all the way from 250 yards out working his way in my direction. Suddenly he stopped and started stomping and I thought he caught my scent. Then 2 coyotes came into the field halfway between me and him. They stared each other down for a bit and then the coyotes went on their way and he turned around and went walking back where he came from. The coyotes looked like outcasts...one was pretty much black and the other was red/orange colored like a red fox color. I've never seen one off-colored before. Kicked up a doe and a yearling in the woods on my walk back to the truck. I'll be heading back out soon.


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

nice guys... great shot and nice doe jake. 

i have class all this week and next week then midterm break from oct 12th - 17th so i wont get to go back out til then so i will be living vicariously through you guys. 

anyone successful this evening?


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

Anyone kill tonight?


----------



## hesseltine32 (Oct 1, 2009)

mhill said:


> nice guys... great shot and nice doe jake.
> 
> i have class all this week and next week then midterm break from oct 12th - 17th so i wont get to go back out til then so i will be living vicariously through you guys.
> 
> anyone successful this evening?


Where do you go to school?


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

Alfred University... Why what up


----------



## WNY Bowhunter (Aug 29, 2004)

The new bow has officially been broken in!!! This doe came out with two buttonbucks at very last light and I sent a Rocket Steelhead through her lungs @ 20yds. I had 5 bucks feeding out in the adjacent cornfield that was just chopped a few days ago. One was a 3.5 year old 8-pt that is definately on the hit-list. Think I'm gonna take the morning off from hunting to hang a stand where all of the bucks came out tonight...


----------



## Jake Regan (Feb 2, 2012)

Nice shot WNY. Good deal.


----------



## Jake Regan (Feb 2, 2012)

mhill said:


> Alfred University... Why what up



Had a couple friends that went to Alfred state.


----------



## WNY Bowhunter (Aug 29, 2004)

Jake Regan said:


> Nice shot WNY. Good deal.


Congrats to you too. Dang, I might have to pick up a pack of those Kill Zones!!!


----------



## blend120 (Jul 27, 2012)

Well today was my first day hunting ever. Worked til 2 but was in stand by 3. Shot a doe at 30 yards and it dropped in 50. So psyched!! butchered it with the help of a friend and was done by 9. You could say I'm hooked!


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

blend120 said:


> Well today was my first day hunting ever. Worked til 2 but was in stand by 3. Shot a doe at 30 yards and it dropped in 50. So psyched!! butchered it with the help of a friend and was done by 9. You could say I'm hooked!


Congrats, my first was last season... been thinking about this season since last season. lol


----------



## Jake Regan (Feb 2, 2012)

blend120 said:


> Well today was my first day hunting ever. Worked til 2 but was in stand by 3. Shot a doe at 30 yards and it dropped in 50. So psyched!! butchered it with the help of a friend and was done by 9. You could say I'm hooked!


That is great to hear, good start.


----------



## Reelrydor (Jan 5, 2010)

Put some meat in the freezer pre season in the northern, working on bow season tag now.


----------



## BigBucks125 (Jun 22, 2006)

I shot a doe last night at 6:45 pm. Three does came out to our frigid forage food plot and I let one rip at 21 yards. Double lunged her and she only ran 40 yards. We got the whole hunt on video including the kill. If I get around to it ill pull the pics and post em..


----------



## blend120 (Jul 27, 2012)

Thanks everyone! It's great to have one down and be able to relax a bit now. 

Congratulations to BigBuck125, ReelRydor, WNY Bowhunter, Jake Regan!


----------



## BigBucks125 (Jun 22, 2006)

Here is my doe from my post above. Shot this doe last night, Oct. 1 at 6:45 pm. Shot on video from a ground blind at 21 yards with a swhacker broadhead and I am now a believer in the swhacker. What a hole those things leave!! Good luck the rest of the way guys and gals!


----------



## nyhunt79 (Dec 21, 2007)

Ended up seeing 16 does and 4 different forkhorns yesterday. Had a bunch around my blind this mornin in the dark and then a nice doe came by out of range around 7. I know of a nice 8 killed in Oxford and my buddy got a nice 8 downstate. I'll try to post pics later.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

BigBucks125 said:


> Here is my doe from my post above. Shot this doe last night, Oct. 1 at 6:45 pm. Shot on video from a ground blind at 21 yards with a swhacker broadhead and I am now a believer in the swhacker. What a hole those things leave!! Good luck the rest of the way guys and gals!
> View attachment 1486998


Ugh....Shwackers...war paint....OMG you young guys watch too much TV...PUKE!


Hahahah! Just busting....great kill and even BETTER on who your cameraman was!


----------



## Jake Regan (Feb 2, 2012)

Reelrydor said:


> Put some meat in the freezer pre season in the northern, working on bow season tag now.
> View attachment 1486967



Reelrydor, where is "way upstate ny" tht your from? I'm from way way up north like Canada border north.. It's interesting to see what others call way up north. Nice deer too!


----------



## Jake Regan (Feb 2, 2012)

Congrats BigBuck125 nice shot, these 2" 2 blade heads are putting a hurting on them!


----------



## fap1800 (Aug 9, 2004)

How's the action going in the Southern Tier going? 

A few pics of a couple of decent bucks on our farm's plot in Chemung County.


----------



## BOWCHIEF (Oct 6, 2006)

Arrowed this doe and a small buck on last years tags. Really like the results of my vipertricks. She went 10 yards, stopped to look back and then started falling over. She didn't go 20 yards and there was lots of blood. Small buck only went 30 yards. Sure nice to have meat in the freezer already AND on last years tags. 


Northern NY


----------



## BOWCHIEF (Oct 6, 2006)

For pic


Northern NY


----------



## BigBucks125 (Jun 22, 2006)

Jake Regan said:


> Congrats BigBuck125 nice shot, these 2" 2 blade heads are putting a hurting on them!


Thanks... Lovin these 2' cut heads so far! 



NY911 said:


> Ugh....Shwackers...war paint....OMG you young guys watch too much TV...PUKE!
> 
> 
> Hahahah! Just busting....great kill and even BETTER on who your cameraman was!


Hahaha....aren't you a fellow war painter yourself, Daniel?!?


----------



## AlwaysSwitchbck (Oct 2, 2012)

Ill be hunting a county forest in onodaga county this year for the first time. I always hunted private land in otsego but after many attempts at asking permission here it just didn't work out. I go to school in syracuse so i wanted something closer. Ill still be hunting hunting otsego a lot but its nice to drive 25 mins and be able to hunt. I just picked up the new summit sd viper climber and i think i may head out friday. Salmon and steelhead have been taking up most of my time anways.


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

where is there a county forest in syracuse? I have lived in syracuse my entire life and have never heard of a "county forest" in syracuse.


----------



## rebbie (Sep 30, 2005)

My Brother shot this nice 12 pointer yesterday Afternoon in Dutchess County. He was on the other side of the field from me at 244 yards away and I watched the deer come across the field in front of me, just out of my bow range, and walk right to my brother! I got great footage on my video camera as he walked across the field. I had camera on my brother when he shot, because the deer was inside the wood line so I could not film the deer when he shot. Overall it was a great day to be in the stand. I saw 4 bucks and countless does for the day!


----------



## rebbie (Sep 30, 2005)

The buck has 7 points on his left side and 5 on his right. My brother has better photos so I will upload the photos when my Brother sends them to me.


----------



## JB800 (Jul 4, 2008)

I had these two fighting under my stand.


----------



## hesseltine32 (Oct 1, 2009)

mhill said:


> Alfred University... Why what up


Saw you were from CNY I went to ESF didn't know if you went to school at SU. Got some good Hunting out there. I use to go down to Dansville to hunt every year


----------



## phade (Feb 2, 2008)

Posted a seperate thread on it.


----------



## SOconnor (May 21, 2012)

Any one on here have any luck early season up near Watertown, Carthage, Barnes Corners, Copenhagen areas???


----------



## WNY Bowhunter (Aug 29, 2004)

The scrapes are heating up...

Little guys hitting the licking branch...




























This guy is teasing me...


----------



## Eugene Crabs (Sep 24, 2005)

mhill said:


> where is there a county forest in syracuse? I have lived in syracuse my entire life and have never heard of a "county forest" in syracuse.


He is most likely talking about Highland Forest in Tully


----------



## hesseltine32 (Oct 1, 2009)

Eugene Crabs said:


> He is most likely talking about Highland Forest in Tully


Which is in Madison co. ? I used to hunt heiburg a lot


----------



## renegadeshooter (Mar 9, 2008)

mhill said:


> Alfred University... Why what up


Alfred.. not too far from me, bout half an hour. Good deer around these parts, just gotta find em..


----------



## Eugene Crabs (Sep 24, 2005)

hesseltine32 said:


> Which is in Madison co. ? I used to hunt heiburg a lot


It is in Onondaga County 
http://onondagacountyparks.com/highland-forest/


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

Eugene Crabs said:


> It is in Onondaga County
> http://onondagacountyparks.com/highland-forest/


I defiantly thought highland was a state park. and it might be in onondaga county because its just east of tully which would be onondaga county.


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

renegadeshooter said:


> Alfred.. not too far from me, bout half an hour. Good deer around these parts, just gotta find em..


Wish i had time to hunt down here... to busy with school so i will just hunt while i am on break back at home where i have scouted.


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

keep the pics coming guys... great deer so far.


----------



## AlwaysSwitchbck (Oct 2, 2012)

its not in the cuse its about a half hour out in fabius. im sure you heard of it.


----------



## AlwaysSwitchbck (Oct 2, 2012)

Highland Forest. Archery only


----------



## AlwaysSwitchbck (Oct 2, 2012)

hesseltine32 said:


> Saw you were from CNY I went to ESF didn't know if you went to school at SU. Got some good Hunting out there. I use to go down to Dansville to hunt every year


I'm at ESF now.


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

AlwaysSwitchbck said:


> I'm at ESF now.


Yea i have heard of highland forest. did you get a permit to hunt there? how hard was the process? Have you been bothered by hikers and such?


----------



## rebbie (Sep 30, 2005)

WNY Bowhunter. I am sure that guy that is teasing you is nocturnal for now. You might have to wait till November to get a crack at him. What a brute! I'll say it again, "You have the best hunting spot in all of NYS!" Good Luck!


----------



## NYhunter24 (Aug 27, 2010)

fap1800 said:


> How's the action going in the Southern Tier going?
> 
> A few pics of a couple of decent bucks on our farm's plot in Chemung County.
> 
> ...


Where abouts in Chemung county are you located? I live in Elmira but I go to school at SUNY Brockport. Going home to hunt right after my class tomorrow, can't wait. From what i've been hearing people have been seeing some decent deer movement.


----------



## AlwaysSwitchbck (Oct 2, 2012)

mhill said:


> Yea i have heard of highland forest. did you get a permit to hunt there? how hard was the process? Have you been bothered by hikers and such?


Got a permit for $5. 2800 acres approximately and the guy told me i was number 65. I have yet to hunt there but im hunting this weekend. I have to feel it out first. All stands have to be carried in and out so now hang ons if u wanna leave them. Just threw down some cash on that new summit climber and ill be using it there.


----------



## Jake Regan (Feb 2, 2012)

Thought this guy was a 6 or an 8 when he stepped out to be honest, I saw his frame then quickly shifted to gettin a good shot. Smoked him with a muzzy 3 blade, he went 10 yards and stoppe and looked around all confused he had no clue what hit him. Then he started getting drunk real fast and couldn't stay on his feet, he piled up right there! Coolest pile up I've ever seen. He was pretty heavy, 150lb.


----------



## Jake Regan (Feb 2, 2012)

Here's a better look at his body size


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

Jake Regan said:


> Here's a better look at his body size


Very nice... he will eat good.


----------



## WNY Bowhunter (Aug 29, 2004)

rebbie said:


> WNY Bowhunter. I am sure that guy that is teasing you is nocturnal for now. You might have to wait till November to get a crack at him. What a brute! I'll say it again, "You have the best hunting spot in all of NYS!" Good Luck!


I'm fortunate to live in an area that produces some good deer by NY standards, but I certainly don't hunt the best property in the area.

Good luck to you too!!! :wink:


----------



## valastroa (Sep 20, 2010)

Hammered this doe on opening day. Tuesday I had a small 6, spike and two does walk by at 10 yards. Let them all go. Still have me either sex and a DMP but want to wait until later in the season to fill the DMP. The either sex is reserved for a mature buck unless late season gets here and I still have nothing to show for it. Then ill prob take another doe. 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## turkeygirl (Aug 13, 2006)

Congrats Jake...nice size 4 point!


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Cantwait to get out later today!

I would be a whole lot more excited about this weather if it was 30 degrees cooler though.


----------



## Elite fanboy (Dec 11, 2011)

NY911 said:


> Cantwait to get out later today!
> 
> I would be a whole lot more excited about this weather if it was 30 degrees cooler though.


It will be this weekend!


----------



## Jake Regan (Feb 2, 2012)

Elite fanboy said:


> It will be this weekend!


Yep cold front coming through!


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

with the weather this weekend who thinks the youth hunt will be a success? alot of kids wont like sitting in the rain and colder weather.


----------



## BigBucks125 (Jun 22, 2006)

Jake Regan said:


> Yep cold front coming through!


 Yessir!! I'll be in the stand Friday thru Sunday! Congrats on the buck by the way, Jake.


----------



## fap1800 (Aug 9, 2004)

NYhunter24 said:


> Where abouts in Chemung county are you located? I live in Elmira but I go to school at SUNY Brockport. Going home to hunt right after my class tomorrow, can't wait. From what i've been hearing people have been seeing some decent deer movement.


Our place is out in Erin. 

Good luck!


----------



## bunker (Jul 27, 2009)

mhill said:


> with the weather this weekend who thinks the youth hunt will be a success? alot of kids wont like sitting in the rain and colder weather.


My nephew and brother in law are coming down for a three day weekend, and my nephew is a youth hunter on his first deer hunt. He can use a shotgun, and i for one hope he gets something!!!!! I think it would make him a hunter for life. He was planning on taking his bow hunters safety course this summer, but never got around to it, so hes going to use the boom stick instead.


----------



## Jake Regan (Feb 2, 2012)

BigBucks125 said:


> Yessir!! I'll be in the stand Friday thru Sunday! Congrats on the buck by the way, Jake.


Thanks!


----------



## Archametes (Sep 17, 2010)

Grizz1219 said:


> 1 million does... 3 small bucks... Columbia cty NY.... Wonder why I was hoping for a 1 buck rule in the state over AR's...


Hey Grizz, where in Columbia county are you? I live about 5 minutes from the Dutchess/Columbia county border in Red Hook. I'd love to find more hunting area close by, other travelling to a friends in Lagrange or Tivoli Bays... 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## nyarcher (Feb 27, 2004)

Like a few others I aswell nocked down a Doe opening day, 

I also had a nice 8pt come in for a mount aswell, very nice short hair capes this early in October. Good luck all.


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

nyarcher said:


> Like a few others I aswell nocked down a Doe opening day,
> 
> I also had a nice 8pt come in for a mount aswell, very nice short hair capes this early in October. Good luck all.


Congrats Paul!


----------



## phade (Feb 2, 2008)

mhill said:


> with the weather this weekend who thinks the youth hunt will be a success? alot of kids wont like sitting in the rain and colder weather.


Most kids will be in blinds...they'll be fine. I think there are going to be some MASSIVE bucks shot by kiddos.


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

Any youths take any deer this weekend?


----------



## WNY Bowhunter (Aug 29, 2004)

Saw a real nice buck on the way out tonight munching on clover out in front of one of my stands...unfortunately, I spent the evening in a different stand. I'm taking a friend's daughter out in the morning on her grandfather's farm. There are some really good bucks in the area...maybe we'll get lucky and she'll get a crack at one of them.


----------



## hesseltine32 (Oct 1, 2009)

AlwaysSwitchbck said:


> I'm at ESF now.


What's your major. U went for forestry


----------



## hesseltine32 (Oct 1, 2009)

Jake Regan said:


> Here's a better look at his body size


Nice buck jake


----------



## AlwaysSwitchbck (Oct 2, 2012)

hesseltine32 said:


> What's your major. U went for forestry


Im a Conservation Biology Major. Looking to become a game warden.


----------



## AlwaysSwitchbck (Oct 2, 2012)

I hunted friday afternoon, yesterday afternoon and this morning. Finally had some action this am. Saw a doe come through about 20 after 7 and as soon as she came about 30 yards, a group of turkeys decided to make a ton of noise and scare her off. Another 5 steps out of the brush and I could of had a clear 25 yard shot. Nice and cold this morning. Hoping to see some horns but its a new area to me and only my third day hunting it so im glad im seeing some action at least. Ill be hunting my usually spot down state this up coming weekend. Looking to put down a good doe.


----------



## hesseltine32 (Oct 1, 2009)

AlwaysSwitchbck said:


> Im a Conservation Biology Major. Looking to become a game warden.


No I don't wanna do law enforcement. I currently work as a utility forester.


----------



## STKA (Apr 4, 2011)

I shot a buck last night, got a deflection resulting in a poor hit. Found him today after the coyotes ate the majority of him last night. Not happy at all, but not hiding from it either. Shot was 20yds and deflected right next to him, looked for the biggest opening and it looked clear. Given an option I'd trade the rack for the whole body, today or any day. What a waste of a 3.5yr buck.


----------



## turkeygirl (Aug 13, 2006)

Nice buck regardless and way to be an honset hunter! I'm sure there are hunters out there, even on here, who would cut the rack off and not tag the deer because it was eaten.


----------



## mathews mike (Dec 16, 2008)

Shot a nice 8 on opening day and a doe yesterday here is a pic of my kids holding up the buck sorry about the tongue but my kids get a kick out of it









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mathews mike (Dec 16, 2008)

Couple of friends all shot does and another friend shot an eight like mine all from Orange County 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phade (Feb 2, 2008)

Nice bucks everyone!


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

nice deer keep them coming. Any successful youngsters out there?


----------



## blend120 (Jul 27, 2012)

Great Buck Mathews Mike!


----------



## DanF (Dec 2, 2010)

I shot a doe yesterday(Sunday)! Steuben county!


----------



## mathews mike (Dec 16, 2008)

Thanks guys


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Captain Cully (Oct 4, 2009)

Small 8 yesterday am. Had the tenders with bacon and onions last night. 1 strap in the freezer, 1 to the land owner. Steaks in a stew tomorrow. Other half in the freezer.

Mathews Mike, that's a stud!


----------



## BigBucks125 (Jun 22, 2006)

Nice job Cully!! 

We saw a few bucks on their feet this weekend. The biggest being a 110" 9 point. My dad and I both saw him on Sunday in 2 different stand sets. My dad had him at 15 yards but elected to pass. He may not be so lucky if he walks by me! 

Below is a young hunter that killed a GREAT NY deer participating in the 3 day youth season. The only details I know is it was killed with a gun in my hometown in Tioga County. I know the young hunter and his family. I videoed this buck in velvet in a clover field in late August. From what I hear it was killed just over the hill from where I videoed it. Cool buck for the young hunter! Lets congratulate him on a successful youth hunt!


----------



## WNY Bowhunter (Aug 29, 2004)

Congrats to the lucky youth hunter. That's a heck of an 8-pt!!!


----------



## blend120 (Jul 27, 2012)

Wow! That is huge! Congratulations!


----------



## Captain Cully (Oct 4, 2009)

Look at those brow tines! That'd be it for me. Lights out! Great buck. That kid will be hooked for life.


----------



## rebbie (Sep 30, 2005)

BigBucks125 said:


> Nice job Cully!!
> 
> We saw a few bucks on their feet this weekend. The biggest being a 110" 9 point. My dad and I both saw him on Sunday in 2 different stand sets. My dad had him at 15 yards but elected to pass. He may not be so lucky if he walks by me!
> 
> ...


That is a NY buck for a lifetime! Congratulations to the young hunter!


----------



## mathews mike (Dec 16, 2008)

What a buck congrats to the youth hunter


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hesseltine32 (Oct 1, 2009)

Here is a youth weekend buck shot in Franklin co


----------



## NY.Smasher (Jan 23, 2007)

Great buck....congrats to the young hunter.....DANDY!


----------



## phade (Feb 2, 2008)

Nice to see some of those bucks falling to the kids.


----------



## TauntoHawk (Aug 25, 2010)

mhill said:


> nice deer keep them coming. Any successful youngsters out there?


I took a youth hunter out Saturday in Greene County near Conesville. We saw 7 does and 2 tails for the day but no shot opportunites opportunities on mature does, he elected to pass on 2 fawns that bounded in first thing in the AM. We took a break in the afternoon and went to another farm to do some fall turkey and we slipped in on a big flock of hens. He elected to shoot one and make some pot pie for the land owner but not two since they were just hens. he was really happy though to get one and it was fun crawling in to about 20yds on these birds in a slight drizzle.

View attachment 1491602


He had farm chores Sunday so I hunted my first day of archery in NY. Went to a mountain property in the morning hoping to catch a bear but the day started slow and I didn't see anything on stand. Some tresspassers slipped over fall turkey hunting guns blazing think they took 4 shots and as far as I know they didnt kill a bird. I saw 2 does coming down out and the shooting pushed a flock of 15 toms to me, unfortunately I missed a big bird with my bow as he caught me drawing. 

Spotted a young wacky rack with a big 3 side and small spike on the other down in the fresh oats and winter rye. Thought I'd practice the stalking game and used the wind and some broom grass to slip from 180 to 32yds broadside and pretended to slowly stand and draw before I just walked right at him hopefully scaring some of the stupid out of him. Good body for a young buck

Saturday night I was pumped to get out to a New property and even more excited when the farmer told me no one else that has permission as been out bow hunting yet and he was see some really nice deer and lots of does in his fields.

I got back to his back field on the corner of the property to find my stand I sept last month stolen and gone could see where someone had set up a ground blind at some point, walked down across to a deep thick gully between two fields where I had another set.... Also Gone

I understand you leave a stand out you risk getting it stolen so I can't say i'm shocked or really angry, just deeply disappointed that hunters do this to other hunters and that people can actually commit crimes and become thieves and think its okay because it happens in the woods and not someones home. I wont be able to use stands here clearly so it will be blinds and climbers the rest of the way.

Crossed the farm to make sure my 3rd stand and finally stand was gone to actually find it there untouched but after 2 hrs on stand didn't like the set up or wind just didnt feel right. I got down and decided to go back to the field I oringally wanted to hunt and set up on the front field edge to observe any movement.

I found this huge tree stump/log on the edge that was from one of the biggest tress I've ever seen (wish I had taken a picture) It was about 6ft long and stood 3.5ft tall at what whould have been the width of the tree, at the end there wa a Y fork that had been cut off and it was about 5.5ft tall. I snipped out the brush behind it and it made the greatest natrual blindto hide behind and the wind was perfect for me to watch the whole field and not be seen or smelled. 

I was set up no less than 20min when I buck stepped out on the other end, beatutiful 8 point and with over an hour and half of light left I got to get a really good look at him through my binoculars. mentally rough scored him at 108-114. he Fed for about 30min by himself before 3 does came out right under the white oak 20yds from where I "had" my stand that i guess someone thought wasn't a good place for it. :sad: The playfully chased the does around a little and checked each one out. The cold weather must of had them thinking about a month from now. It wasn't long before a another doe and then a another walked out again within 20yds of my would be treestand location and again the buck trotted over to greet them standing 30yds from the tree for several minutes. I glanced back to the other corner where the buck originated from know full well from scouting that the trail led back along a little ridge before it dipped into a thick thick gully before it leads to a long Tall oak ridge with a little thicket nestled on top that I kicked 3 bedded bucks out of on my one scouting trip making me believe that it was a good chance that it was a primary buck travel trail as I could see countless scared trees from rub lines. We right on que 2 more bucks walked out into the field as the first did this time a 6 and slightly smaller but still very beautiful symetrical 8pt. 

not things started heating up in the last 20min of daylight with the deer 165-190yds away the two new comers started showing off for the ladies pushing each other around the bigger deer troted over and postured up chasing the 6pt in a figure 8. At this point a light switch went off and a few more does trotted into the field and 3 more bucks in single file fashion all came out the same trail as the first 3 another 8 wide and short, a skinny tall guy (never got a good look) and a scrub 4 or 6 I didn't concern myself with glassing. there are 13 deer in the field and few moments of what I consider shooting light, I hate pushing the envelop so I generally call it before the book does. 1 small doe breaks from the bunch and begins bounding down the middle of the field right toward me with a few others in tow. Til this point I've just been calmly watching figuring I wasn't going to get any shot opps just a great show, now the heart starts cranking as I crouch down gripping my bow and rangefinder hiding behind the log. I peak out and start ranging as the deer slow up to a walk 44.5 - 42 - 41 now the small buck is 35 broadside. i glance back and see a nice 8pt I think he was the second biggest deer in the field following right behind him. I glance back to the corner and the bigger 8 is walking away I know Im trilled to death with the one coming infront of me being that he is right in line with my best bow buck ever and I have only killed 5 bucks total over 13 seasons. I adjust my sight to 35 and draw. he calmly takes another step and stops, I pick my spot behind shoulder and release. The lighted nock and Exodus zipped through him but a bit further back than I aim. I knew it wasn't aweful but was pretty sure I was liver and maybe some guts didn't appear to get lungs from where I say the hit. The buck ran but didn't blast out of the field and slowed to a walk after 50yds flicking his tail he stopped and looked back for a second before he bounded into the brush. 

The field Didnt clear and most all the other deer kept on feeding un aware so I stuck tight calming my nerves til well after dark and then snotted and stomped the ground a few times to get the deer to back off a little so I could slip out without blowing the other bucks out too hard. I went to my arrow and saw it was covered in blood but also had smell to it but there wasn't and large chunks of gut so I felt pretty marginal about the shot, I saw there was some blood in the field imediately at the arrow so I backed out to the barn and waited for my buddy to come and pick me up. 

As my buddy arived the worst possible thing happened.. it begain to rain and a quick look at the radar inicated some heavy rain coming fast enough to wash all blood out. I know its a hot topic around here to purse and risk pushing or leave over night and risk blood washing out or meat loss to extremely high coyote populations. We decided to go at least check the blood that we had in the field before going into the bottom to look.

by the time we were back to blood it was raining hard and we folowed splaterings of blood across the field but they were quickly becoming difficult in the rain. After a quick discussion about how the blood was dark and we hadn't found stomach matter or guts in or around the blood we believed the shot to be more liver then gut and we needed to go after the deer then. it was tough the weeds were 6ft high it was drops of blood on wet leaves. after 40yds we lost blood as the rain was pounding down but we picked up his tracks as he made a 90 degree turn on a good deer trail and we followed the tracks another 20 and could see some skids as he was slipping and slidding down the muddy enbankment but lost it as it leveled out again. we went ahead a little and were seening anything tracks or leaves overtuned. My buddy said there was a fork to the right back a little at the last track im gonna go look down that. he made the turn and there he was.Oh the relief he ending up going about 120yds total after the shot and there was a perfect hole center shot through the liver didn't catch any lungs but must have nicked open some guts for the smell on the arrow. 

Got back to PA about 3am this morning and to work by 8 but who cares I got a deer I am really proud of I think he will score right with my biggest archery and biggest gun both at 92- 1/8th and 92 - 1/4 and I roughed him between 91-93 but didnt have a good tape.

Dressed 142lb

No nice photos because of the rain and time issues trying to get back, wish i could have layed him out infront of my stump blind in the light as my first kill from the ground and get some nice pics but oh well i have the rack to Euro and put on an arrow head pedistal mount.


----------



## Bowtoons (Jan 4, 2008)

I had 6 doe come out to a field corner this evening. I waited on shooting 1 for about 30 mins to see if any bucks were anywhere in tow. Of course the biggest doe was the furthest away. Ended up putting one in the pump station with a Phathead @ 45 yrds. She ran about 100 yrds and dropped. One doe tag to go and then it's time to wait for a big boy. Second time out and that's the only deer I've seen so far.


----------



## blend120 (Jul 27, 2012)

I bumped 2 doe and a young spike about 15 feet from my tree today heading in at 1:30. I guess I got winded by a doe and fawn a few hours later. Then finally saw a buck that looked like a 4 point but good body at around 5:30. He was 65 yards out so would have to change trees. Was a good 5 hours in the tree. Longest sit for me my first year 1. I have been bitten by the bug big time!! Keep sharing your stories I love to hear em.


----------



## Bowtoons (Jan 4, 2008)

blend120 said:


> I bumped 2 doe and a young spike about 15 feet from my tree today heading in at 1:30. I guess I got winded by a doe and fawn a few hours later. Then finally saw a buck that looked like a 4 point but good body at around 5:30. He was 65 yards out so would have to change trees. Was a good 5 hours in the tree. Longest sit for me my first year 1. I have been bitten by the bug big time!! Keep sharing your stories I love to hear em.


Don't burn yourself out or your stands out to soon. Save that energy for all day sits during the rut. I'm usually balls to the wall starting opening day and by the time the rut starts kicking I can feel it taking toll. This year I'm taking it easy until Oct.31. Then it's on like donkey kong.


----------



## blend120 (Jul 27, 2012)

Thanks for the advice! I really do appreciate. I'm just getting out when I can. I know my weekends book fast so I need to take advantage of what I get. I won't get out again til Friday. And I'm learning a lot each time I get out. As far as burning stands out. This was the first time I went in to this spot. I got my opening day Doe over my field from my hang on. Next two hunts were on a friends property. So haven't hunted mine since the opener and this was a completely different spot I had a tree picked months ago for my climber. So I'm doing my best as new hunter. I am hooked.


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

Been seeing alot here in dutchess, but no big fellas yet.


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

nice deer guys... i cant get out til friday morning so i will be looking for some stories to read for the rest of the week. 

Quick question. what do you guys do with a pack when you walk in with a climber. what kind of pack do you use, fanny pack, full back pack, saddle bags on you climber or nothing? where do you strap them to your stand?


----------



## WNY Bowhunter (Aug 29, 2004)

Well, I don't know if it counts as "success" or not...but, I found this dead 8-pt. this afternoon. He scored 136" with an 11 1/8" [email protected] on the left antler with a 19" inside spread. I was on the way to my hunting ground and stopped to check out a spot to set up a ground blind and there he was laying dead in the goldenrod 60 yds off of the road. I coudn't find any sort of hole or wound other than a 5" gash on his neck where another buck stuck a tine in him. I beileve that he died overnight or early this morning. I know that he wasn't there yesterday morning as my youth hunter and I where set up in only 40 yds from where he layed. While it's certainly not the biggest rack that I've ever held onto...his dude had one of the largest, if not the largest body of any deer that I've ever seen locally and I've seen a lot 'em!!! I wish I know what killed him? Looks like thecoyotes will be eating good for a while...


----------



## TauntoHawk (Aug 25, 2010)

Dude that thing is a pig of a deer, sorry to hear he went down I know you got a lot of nice ones but you hate to lose any

you call in for a salvage tag... make a heck of a euro


----------



## turkeygirl (Aug 13, 2006)

Wow, what a shame...now wound on him?? Anywhere near a road? May have gotten hit by a vehicle....I saw a doe get hit one time on my road while in my stand, watched her run across a field with other deer. Little bit later took a walk and found her dead in a swamp inbetween fields, field dressed her and found she got hit just right that a rib broke behind her shoulder and punctured her heart/lung...


----------



## hesseltine32 (Oct 1, 2009)

mhill said:


> nice deer guys... i cant get out til friday morning so i will be looking for some stories to read for the rest of the week.
> 
> Quick question. what do you guys do with a pack when you walk in with a climber. what kind of pack do you use, fanny pack, full back pack, saddle bags on you climber or nothing? where do you strap them to your stand?


I have a full pack I strap it to the back of my climber with the strap that hold the plat form and top together while walking


----------



## hesseltine32 (Oct 1, 2009)

Damn that's a pig too


----------



## WNY Bowhunter (Aug 29, 2004)

turkeygirl said:


> Wow, what a shame...now wound on him?? Anywhere near a road? May have gotten hit by a vehicle....I saw a doe get hit one time on my road while in my stand, watched her run across a field with other deer. Little bit later took a walk and found her dead in a swamp inbetween fields, field dressed her and found she got hit just right that a rib broke behind her shoulder and punctured her heart/lung...


He was only 50-60 yds from a road so he could have been hit by a vehicle, but it's a lightly traveled season road and seems unlikely. Right after I discovered the deer I went to get my buddy who's parent's own the property and we flipped him over several times and found no evidence to the cause of death... no blood...no broken bones. There was a 5" gash on his neck from getting tined by another buck but it was just flesh wound that was scabbed over so it had nothing to do with the cause of death. I wish we could have skinned him out to examine the carcass better. A big, healthy deer doesn't just keel over for no reason??? Man, I'm just hopin that we aren't dealing with worthless scumbag poachers again...


----------



## VA2 (Mar 26, 2007)

WNY,
That this is a toad! Can you give us a breakdown of your property and management if any? 
I'm just in awe of the pics you post of deer in NY.


----------



## phade (Feb 2, 2008)

VA2 said:


> WNY,
> That this is a toad! Can you give us a breakdown of your property and management if any?
> I'm just in awe of the pics you post of deer in NY.


You live out east, right?
Simple...go west.

Night and day difference in your average deer.


----------



## WNY Bowhunter (Aug 29, 2004)

VA2 said:


> WNY,
> That this is a toad! Can you give us a breakdown of your property and management if any?
> I'm just in awe of the pics you post of deer in NY.


But wait a minute, NY only produces spikes and 4-pts right??? :wink:

There is no form of QDM being practiced around here (WMU 8R). The deer have good food available (lots of clover/alfalfa/corn in the area), decent genetics and enough security cover that allows some bucks to make it to 3-4-5 years old. Believe me, the yearling bucks get hammered out here too. We do have some serious potential to grow monsters if we could better manage our age structure. The antler size of this deer didn't impress me anywhere near what his body size did...he was a monster in that department!!! There are a couple larger bucks than this guy roaming this particular farm and the deer in my avatar is living only a half mile from where I found this guy. It does suck to loose a buck like this to unknown causes, but there are still some big boys out there.


----------



## WNY Bowhunter (Aug 29, 2004)

phade said:


> You live out east, right?
> Simple...go west.
> 
> Night and day difference in your average deer.


I think that this pretty statement pretty much sums it up...


----------



## STKA (Apr 4, 2011)

The difference in deer from eastern NY to western is really something.


----------



## NYSBowman (Aug 21, 2012)

WNY Bowhunter said:


> Believe me, the yearling bucks get hammered out here too.


They get hammered all over NYS unfortunately. My neighbor shot a button buck yesterday. Thing maybe weighed weighed 50lbs. I told him, "You know you shot a fawn right?". (He was convinced that it was a yearling).I asked him if he knew it was a button when he shot it...he said "Yup". I gave up after that.


----------



## VA2 (Mar 26, 2007)

I live in central NY with ample amount of farmland and cover. 
IDK?


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

VA2 said:


> I live in central NY with ample amount of farmland and cover.
> IDK?


There is a lot more security cover in Western NY, and better soils and more farmland, so there is more food. This means a higher overall deer population, and habitat that better protects bucks from hunting pressure. This is why many more bucks survive to 3.5+ in WNY. Here in the Hudson Valley, we have decent deer numbers and food, but no real protection from hunting pressure. That is why the places you see mature bucks coming from around here 99% of the time are in the bow zones or protected urban areas. This is also why you see antler restrictions discussed so much in eastern NY.


----------



## WNY Bowhunter (Aug 29, 2004)

VA2 said:


> I live in central NY with ample amount of farmland and cover.
> IDK?


Are you in Region 6 or Region 7???

I don't know what to tell you man? I've never hunted deer outside of my current stomping grounds (except for a couple of seasons when I was in college in Schoharie County) so I really have nothing to compare this area to. Bucks like the one I found yesterday are considered big bucks by "antler standards" but they certainly aren't few and far between by any means. I've grown up seeing deer of this caliber plus I've seen/had my hands on ones that are quite a bit larger. Things could definately be better out here...by NY standards I can't complain too much.


----------



## STKA (Apr 4, 2011)

3.5yr is a good buck in Schenectady county where I hunt. Not a great area for antlers either. But if you are willing to except what's good for the area it's not a bad region to hunt. The buck I shot was a 3.5yr 6pt and I'd shoot another one just like it and be perfectly happy with the season. There are bigger better bucks everywhere but can be few and far between.


----------



## turkeygirl (Aug 13, 2006)

I'm wondering WNY...if he was fighting with another buck if per chance he just got his neck broke....got tangled with the other buck and maybe the other buck moved just right....


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

STKA said:


> 3.5yr is a good buck in Schenectady county where I hunt. Not a great area for antlers either. But if you are willing to except what's good for the area it's not a bad region to hunt. The buck I shot was a 3.5yr 6pt and I'd shoot another one just like it and be perfectly happy with the season. There are bigger better bucks everywhere but can be few and far between.


Not to be a D%%k but your deer looked to be 2.5, maybe. Did you get his teeth checked by a biologist to confirm 3.5? just curious.


----------



## phade (Feb 2, 2008)

Region 7 is up and coming big time in the quality of hunting. 

I wonder what the change is, but I do remember that that regions performance has been ticking up in recent years.


----------



## VA2 (Mar 26, 2007)

I'm in 6.....


----------



## phade (Feb 2, 2008)

VA2 said:


> I'm in 6.....


I'm sorry to hear that. Can't be easy hunting.


----------



## STKA (Apr 4, 2011)

Matt Musto said:


> Not to be a D%%k but your deer looked to be 2.5, maybe. Did you get his teeth checked by a biologist to confirm 3.5? just curious.


Head is in the fridge, haven't checked the teeth yet. Picture doesn't do the deer any justice, it was a big bodied deer. Antlers don't usually get real impressive where I am and can be deceiving.


----------



## jtrop (Jun 15, 2005)

Got the chance to hunt some land up in Montgomery county, what can you guys tell me about the deer size and quality in that area?


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

come on friday... cant wait for it. ill be on midterm break from college and will be able to hunt almost a week before having to go back. hopefully i can fill a few tags in region 7. the next chance i will get is the late season. and november i will be in kentucky hunting with my brother in law around thanksgiving. cant wait.


----------



## rebbie (Sep 30, 2005)

WNY Bowhunter said:


> Are you in Region 6 or Region 7???
> 
> I don't know what to tell you man? I've never hunted deer outside of my current stomping grounds (except for a couple of seasons when I was in college in Schoharie County) so I really have nothing to compare this area to. Bucks like the one I found yesterday are considered big bucks by "antler standards" but they certainly aren't few and far between by any means. I've grown up seeing deer of this caliber plus I've seen/had my hands on ones that are quite a bit larger. Things could definitely be better out here...by NY standards I can't complain too much.


You are lucky to live and hunt where you do. Don't ever come down to the lower hudson valley where I am. Sounds like it's night and day!


----------



## Quacker-Wacker (Aug 9, 2009)

Some meat for the freezer! Shot it yesterday afternoon. Now it's time to concentrate on the big bucks.... hopefully!


----------



## davejohnson2 (Mar 20, 2008)

first 2 hours in my stand at home i smoked a decent 8, took a youth out for the youth hunt and he shot this buck, his first heer ever, and it was a buck using my 7mm-08 60 yard shot, was the 2nd biggest of 3 bucks in the field. he got excited because after the shot the deer ran right at us and piled about 5 yards away


----------



## Yamahog12 (Sep 3, 2007)

phade said:


> I'm sorry to hear that. Can't be easy hunting.


Why? I live and hunt in Region 6 and there's plenty of deer here. I know they are well fed there in WNY because I grew up there, but there is no sympathy needed for us northerners. You ought to see some of the bucks running around the Army base.


----------



## TauntoHawk (Aug 25, 2010)

Congrats to the Youth hunter


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

STKA said:


> Head is in the fridge, haven't checked the teeth yet. Picture doesn't do the deer any justice, it was a big bodied deer. Antlers don't usually get real impressive where I am and can be deceiving.


Yeah, if he is 3.5, that is poor in every state.


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

davejohnson2 said:


> first 2 hours in my stand at home i smoked a decent 8, took a youth out for the youth hunt and he shot this buck, his first heer ever, and it was a buck using my 7mm-08 60 yard shot, was the 2nd biggest of 3 bucks in the field. he got excited because after the shot the deer ran right at us and piled about 5 yards away


Congrats to the youth hunter. Where is a pic of your deer?


----------



## AlwaysSwitchbck (Oct 2, 2012)

I'm assuming you went to Cobleskill? I just transferred from there. Where did you hunt around there? I hunted about 45 mins west near Oneonta and I still hunt there. I'll be there this weekend actually. Cobleskill wasn't bad but I never hunted locally because of the decent deer numbers I had in Otsego county. 



WNY Bowhunter said:


> Are you in Region 6 or Region 7???
> 
> I don't know what to tell you man? I've never hunted deer outside of my current stomping grounds (except for a couple of seasons when I was in college in Schoharie County) so I really have nothing to compare this area to. Bucks like the one I found yesterday are considered big bucks by "antler standards" but they certainly aren't few and far between by any means. I've grown up seeing deer of this caliber plus I've seen/had my hands on ones that are quite a bit larger. Things could definately be better out here...by NY standards I can't complain too much.


----------



## WNY Bowhunter (Aug 29, 2004)

AlwaysSwitchbck said:


> I'm assuming you went to Cobleskill? I just transferred from there. Where did you hunt around there? I hunted about 45 mins west near Oneonta and I still hunt there. I'll be there this weekend actually. Cobleskill wasn't bad but I never hunted locally because of the decent deer numbers I had in Otsego county.


Yeah, I was a Wildlife Management Major at Cobleskill. We hunted a 700 acre farm outside of town in Richmondville. I did more turkey hunting out there more than I did for deer.


----------



## Chas0218 (May 17, 2012)

This season for me has been a bust so far. I haven't seen a single deer while in stand and the guy on the neighboring property is constantly shooting at something around dusk (with a gun and is usually 3-4 shots with the last 10 minutes later.) These stands for the past 3 years have produced many deer. Might give state property a try.


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

WNY Bowhunter said:


> Yeah, I was a Wildlife Management Major at Cobleskill. We hunted a 700 acre farm outside of town in Richmondville. I did more turkey hunting out there more than I did for deer.


Didn't realize that. I got my A.S. in Wildlife Technology at Cobleskill, great school. Then I did my B.S. in Wildlife Biology at Cornell. Shot a few deer and turkeys in and around Cobleskill and Ithaca. Turkey hunting was great in Cobleskill, but the deer hunting was much better in Ithaca.


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

Yamahog12 said:


> Why? I live and hunt in Region 6 and there's plenty of deer here. I know they are well fed there in WNY because I grew up there, but there is no sympathy needed for us northerners. You ought to see some of the bucks running around the Army base.


Opening day my uncle shot a 11 pointer in the Wellesley island state park.... i dont know how far up he was in the state park because i know it goes from almost watertown to the st lawrence but its northern ny... i havent seen a pic of if i did i would post it. but its proof the deer are there.


----------



## Nosdog2 (Sep 28, 2003)

Started a thread about it already in here, but figured I would add a pic in this thread for the NY'rs!

Pic of my Dad, my twin boys, and me.


----------



## AlwaysSwitchbck (Oct 2, 2012)

WNY Bowhunter said:


> Yeah, I was a Wildlife Management Major at Cobleskill. We hunted a 700 acre farm outside of town in Richmondville. I did more turkey hunting out there more than I did for deer.


Cobleskill and down near the back side of mallet pond and all that state land there were a lot of birds. I shot a bird in albany county with a buddy of mine last spring. It was a good school to meet a lot of fellow hunters and meet some new people but the girls are not the easiest on the eyes. Good education, not very demanding and its right by 88 so you can be in albany in 45 mins.


----------



## WNY Bowhunter (Aug 29, 2004)

AlwaysSwitchbck said:


> Cobleskill and down near the back side of mallet pond and all that state land there were a lot of birds. I shot a bird in albany county with a buddy of mine last spring. It was a good school to meet a lot of fellow hunters and meet some new people but the girls are not the easiest on the eyes. Good education, not very demanding and its right by 88 so you can be in albany in 45 mins.


My buddies and I tagged some nice Schoharie County longbeards during our tenure there...:wink:!


----------



## davejohnson2 (Mar 20, 2008)

Matt Musto said:


> Congrats to the youth hunter. Where is a pic of your deer?


cant get it to load to photobucket for some reason, nothing special, 14" wide decent 8 point, not my biggest not my smallest


----------



## TauntoHawk (Aug 25, 2010)

WNY Bowhunter said:


> My buddies and I tagged some nice Schoharie County longbeards during our tenure there...:wink:!


WNY you doing any fall turkey or is it a one track mind right now on deer? I missed a big bird with my bow sunday morning, man those suckers can see you fast drawing and now i'm thinking I need to take a mid afternoon break to chase some silly birds between stand sets. The fall flocks are pretty predictable right now on the fresh winter rye and oat plantings


----------



## WNY Bowhunter (Aug 29, 2004)

TauntoHawk said:


> WNY you doing any fall turkey or is it a one track mind right now on deer? I missed a big bird with my bow sunday morning, man those suckers can see you fast drawing and now i'm thinking I need to take a mid afternoon break to chase some silly birds between stand sets. The fall flocks are pretty predictable right now on the fresh winter rye and oat plantings


My focus is on bowhunting but I definately take the time out to chase fall birds when the opportunity presents itself. There might be another banded one out there that I need to collect...lol. On the opening morning of bow season I had 4 longbeards out in front of me...one was strutting...they gobbled several times to the crows. Unfortunately, out here in WNY (regions 8 & 9) our season doesn't open until next weekend and we are in a one-bird limit area for some reason? I've got plans to go hunting with a buddy of mine next weekend...he's the reigning NY and PA calling champ. I can't wait, he's been watching 13 longbeard and 30 hens/poults behind his house every day. He's gonna video and I gonna do the shooting!!! I might even try with the bow...:wink:.


----------



## JimD215 (Jan 14, 2011)

HAd a flock of hens 20 yards away one day and heard the gobblers the next day. If they get close enough I am going to let her rip.


----------



## hesseltine32 (Oct 1, 2009)

Fall turkey hunting is a lot of fun. Even after you shoot one the flock scatters and you can go deeper into the woods and start calling again and call some of them back in again as they are trying to regroup. Although most of the time it's just the hens and little poults but its a lot of fun if you have a youngster with you bc it takes them a few tries sometimes and I have to admit the poults are pretty good eating.


----------



## omenshooter10 (Oct 6, 2011)

THE OMEN BRINGS ANOTHER ONE DOWN! Pics coming later sorry for shouting im all by myself hunting and no one to share the excitment with


----------



## TauntoHawk (Aug 25, 2010)

omenshooter10 said:


> THE OMEN BRINGS ANOTHER ONE DOWN! Pics coming later sorry for shouting im all by myself hunting and no one to share the excitment with


ha way to go man!


----------



## davejohnson2 (Mar 20, 2008)

omenshooter10 said:


> THE OMEN BRINGS ANOTHER ONE DOWN! Pics coming later sorry for shouting im all by myself hunting and no one to share the excitment with


nice i shoot an omen as well love that bow


----------



## lOnEwOlF110 (Dec 7, 2004)

got this cool guy this evening

Before








Seconds Before








After


----------



## omenshooter10 (Oct 6, 2011)




----------



## Nosdog2 (Sep 28, 2003)

Congrats, looks like a good sized body on him.


----------



## hesseltine32 (Oct 1, 2009)

lOnEwOlF110 said:


> got this cool guy this evening
> 
> Before
> 
> ...


That's a cool rack. Congrats


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

omenshooter10 said:


>


The spitfire put the smack down! nice deer.


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

ttt any more deer hit the dust.


----------



## hesseltine32 (Oct 1, 2009)

My younger brother shot a 8 and a doe Saturday morning during opening of black powder in the northern zone. All together the group shot 6 deer Saturday. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hookedonbow (Jul 24, 2010)

I was out the last 3 days and in 2 different areas and didnt even see anything. I think october lull has kicked in.
Should pick up next weekend--hopefully


----------



## hesseltine32 (Oct 1, 2009)

Thursday night I will be headed up to cuse to hunt with some friends in college hoping to get a kill on film. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlwaysSwitchbck (Oct 2, 2012)

hesseltine32 said:


> Thursday night I will be headed up to cuse to hunt with some friends in college hoping to get a kill on film.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


what part of the cuse? Ill be headed out friday night to head out about 30 mins away from the cuse.


----------



## BigBucks125 (Jun 22, 2006)

Put 12 hours in the stand over the weekend and saw 1 deer from the stand. I don't believe in the October lull but we've hit a slump in my neck of the woods. Trail cameras are showing me a lot of night time movement. 

I'll be back at em Wednesday - Sunday in hopes of seeing some more activity!


----------



## AlwaysSwitchbck (Oct 2, 2012)

went out friday evening and all weekend. Hunted Onondaga County friday night and had two deer come through...too thick to shoot. This weekend i hunted otsego county. Saturday morning sat in a stand and spooked a small buck walking out. Saturday afternoon was crazy. Never saw this many deer at once on the two fields i was watching. As soon as i got to my stand i had to sneak in it to not spook any deer in the field. About 20-25 deer total in this field. My dad was on one side and i was on the other. He saw a real mature 8 point come in with two dink bucks but they were just too far. At about 5:45 I had a group of 5 deer walk past my stand including a leading 4 point and some younger deer and a solid doe which i missed at about 35 yards. Couldn't believe it...i just missed about 3 inches over her back. I could not focus my shot I just kept moving up and down. It was on the vitals but i just couldn't stop my up and down. She was the closest deer for a shot. Ill be back out again this weekend up in Onondaga county.


----------



## VA2 (Mar 26, 2007)

Hunted all weekend and saw 2 doe.....Very slow not only for me but for many in my area!


----------



## mathewshooterxt (Mar 2, 2009)

BigBucks125 said:


> Put 12 hours in the stand over the weekend and saw 1 deer from the stand. I don't believe in the October lull but we've hit a slump in my neck of the woods. Trail cameras are showing me a lot of night time movement.
> 
> I'll be back at em Wednesday - Sunday in hopes of seeing some more activity!


I'd hate to break it to ya, but that is the definition of the October Lull!


----------



## Obie458 (Sep 25, 2012)

Super slow by me. I'm not seeing much of anything.


----------



## Yamahog12 (Sep 3, 2007)

I saw plenty of deer movement Saturday morning and evening. Passed on some spike horns and does. I slept in Sunday morning and went out in the pm. I saw nothing but a fisher.


----------



## East Aurora (Sep 6, 2011)

Had a decent day on Saturday in Cattaraugus County. Had 4 does come in on me in the morning. The afternoon we moved a bit and had a big 4 point come in under me about 5:30....thought there was going to be a lot of action, but only had 1 more doe come in.


----------



## diesel094 (Apr 14, 2011)

got this 8 last sunday.. spent 4 hours sitting in freezing rain. he was the first deer i saw 40 min before last light


----------



## omenshooter10 (Oct 6, 2011)

mhill said:


> The spitfire put the smack down! nice deer.


Not a spitfire.... a 125grain 2 blade rage. but thanks.

Going out again tonight for the first time since i killed the eight. Been real busy at work. Hoping to put a nanny or two down tonight. On my way out with the buck i seen 8 doe in the same field the buck died in. Hopefully they didnt get too much pressure over the weekend as it is state land.


----------



## WNY Bowhunter (Aug 29, 2004)

Things sure have seemed to slow down since the first few outings of the season. It won't be long and love will be in the air throughout the deer woods...


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

still not seeing much around here. saw one deer at a friends land and nothing at the other. That land never picks up until lte oct/ november area though. going to try going to another place to hunt and hopefully get something or see something


----------



## TauntoHawk (Aug 25, 2010)

During are definitely in the pattern of moving at night and only making short travel.. food to nearest bedding during the day.

Didn't see much from the stand, saw a lot scouting from the ground. Took advantage of the rain to scout around a few new places saw a lot of deer in bedding close to food or up feeding in the rain. basicly stumbled into a nice buck while stalkin in a doe ended up 40yds from a 110in 8pt. Saw a heavy 6pt on the same property just starting to work scrapes and rubs.


----------



## NY.Smasher (Jan 23, 2007)

Nice kill's everyone.....Been out 4 time's, been seeing a ton of deer (10-15 a sit)....I did get the goose-egg(0deer) last night, but that could be pressure related....Been seeing plenty of small buck's, but the studs are still staying in the shadow's....lol....Scrapes and rub's are starting to pop up right on schedual....good luck gentlemen


----------



## WNY Bowhunter (Aug 29, 2004)

I'm hearing that scrapes are popping up everywhere right now. I've had a camera set up on a scrape for three weeks now and get bucks visiting it every night. They are still bachelored up at this point...


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

I found an AWESOME scrape this weekend, bathtub size and 4" deep! there was dirt everywhere. I think he made it while I was in my stand. Three nice rubs around it. If it werent an hour and a half ride id hang a camera on it


----------



## phade (Feb 2, 2008)

Very limited scrapes and rubbing on my ground. Did catch video of a handful of 1.5 and 2.5 still in bachelor group.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

I ......AINT.....Seen .......CHIT! LOL


----------



## hesseltine32 (Oct 1, 2009)

AlwaysSwitchbck said:


> what part of the cuse? Ill be headed out friday night to head out about 30 mins away from the cuse.[Quote
> 
> Friday I may hunt in camilus but i think the rest of the weekend im going to hunt in Auburn with one of my friends from college


----------



## blend120 (Jul 27, 2012)

I went out Sat and Sun. I saw 4 small bucks, about a dozen doe and walked in on a black bear that was about 30 yards away. I was walking in with my stand on right shoulder and bow in left hand. I slowly placed stand on ground and nocked an arrow more for safety than to shoot the bear. I shot up the closest tree realizing after the bear slowly meandered away that it was a poor deer tree with the wind etc. So I slowly lowered and moved to a higher location. A little later a buck winded me and ran through pretty quick but what a great day. Being a new hunter my heart was pounding all weekend. I was in a few spots that the deer had to be pretty close for shot ops. Had many good encounters and learned a lot. Can't wait to get back out. I have the bear pretty well timed out and may set up on it when I can.


----------



## BigBucks125 (Jun 22, 2006)

I hunted a new property last night. i hung a set Sunday as more of an observation stand. i saw 16 does from the stand last night.... Not a buck in sight. I could have killed 3 of those does but the land owner asked that I not shoot does because his wife likes watching them in the field behind their house. I think if they knew they had 16+ does running around they wouldn't mind if I killed a couple...oh we'll his land, his rules. I'm there to kill a buck anyways. Plenty of other spots to shoot does!


----------



## WesternMAHunter (Sep 2, 2005)

Opening day doe....


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

I sat friday evening, all day sunday monday evening, all day tuesday and didnt see a thing in the stand. when i was walking to the truck at 130 to get some lunch and to take the chill off (low 40's with 20 mph wind) gets to the bone real quick. I bumped 3 doe that just crossed the road headed right to me to my area. i had 2 deer runs through that area that were beaten down 1 passes the stand was in and 1 forks off the 1 that passes the stand and goes down to a small stream up into some pines so had a 50/50 chance. just my luck when i decide to move they are moving i took a late lunch just so if i could see if the deer would move midday also i was set up on an evening feeding run. kind of disappointed in the weekend. i was in the tree alot without anything to show for it.


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

WesternMAHunter said:


> Opening day doe....
> View attachment 1499367


In mass or NY


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

hesseltine32 said:


> AlwaysSwitchbck said:
> 
> 
> > what part of the cuse? Ill be headed out friday night to head out about 30 mins away from the cuse.
> ...


On state land in camillus or on private?


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

WNY Bowhunter said:


> I'm hearing that scrapes are popping up everywhere right now. I've had a camera set up on a scrape for three weeks now and get bucks visiting it every night. They are still bachelored up at this point...


Have you hung a tag on anything yet or are you waiting for the rut to start up?


----------



## WNY Bowhunter (Aug 29, 2004)

I've only released one arrow so far...


----------



## WesternMAHunter (Sep 2, 2005)

mhill said:


> In mass or NY


New York


----------



## NYbuck50 (Sep 28, 2011)

you guys hunt camillus unique area? or private land out that way?


mhill said:


> On state land in camillus or on private?


----------



## AlwaysSwitchbck (Oct 2, 2012)

Decided to take this weekend off...looks like rain for us up here in central ny. I haven't been home in a little over a month so im gonna do the 4 hour drive back downstate this weekend. Depending on the rain i may hunt wed up in onondaga but ill def be down in otsego county next weekend. Looking forward to hunting in otsego. Private land and we saw a ton of deer last weekend. Good luck to everyone going out this weekend. It was a tough call but I figure id rather be up for the rut than right now anyway. Looking forward to everyones pictures as the season goes on.


----------



## lOnEwOlF110 (Dec 7, 2004)

Things are getting slow. Still seeing a lot of does but the bucks are slowly shifting their patterns. Gonna try to stay outta the woods as much as possible till the 25th. Just gonna hunt random afternoons in spots that don't produce during the rut.


----------



## redhookred1 (Dec 9, 2008)

Yikes you aint kiddin! No deer movement till after dark,Couldnt get out of the stand till 1 hour after dark......My wife wasnt to happy on our 25th Anniverary.......:mg:


----------



## Yamahog12 (Sep 3, 2007)

Seeing lots of scrapes in Northern NY. But saw 2 bucks still traveling together yesterday. Maybe they're gay, though.


----------



## NYBOWHUNTER.COM (Mar 20, 2008)

Some awesome bucks going down! Season has been off to a slow start for me, but I have most of November off so I can spend prime time in the woods. Hoping I see a shooter, it's been a few years since my last buck!


----------



## NY.Smasher (Jan 23, 2007)

Definetly starting to see more deer getting hit (by car's)....Alway's a good sign....unless it's your car...lol....390 was pepperd pretty good 2 night's ago.....


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

Got a nice doe this morning just after 7:30. She jumped a bit on release and I wasn't sure where I hit her (shot was 35 yards)...waited half an hour then climbed down to sneak a peek at the arrow. The arrow had just a little dark red blood on it and fatty tissue smeared all over it from front to back. After seeing the arrow I immediately got that horrible feeling in the pit of my stomach, but then I noticed there was a nice blood trail, so I didn't know what to expect. I have the day off so I figured I would give her until early in the afternoon so I went home to wait. Around 9 it started raining hard so I jumped in my truck and went straight back to my land. Even though I wasn't sure of my shot, I knew she had run into some really thick stuff, and without a blood trail chances of finding her would have been slim. The rain had washed most of the blood by the arrow away so I figured this was going to be a long day of grid searching by myself. Started walking the direction I had watched her go and noticed there was still enough watered down drops of blood to be able to follow. From there on it took me about 5 minutes to find her and she had only gone about 80 yards.

Here is a video but it didn't come out very well. I dropped my arm at the shot and it was pretty foggy so the lighting/quality is pretty bad.


----------



## hesseltine32 (Oct 1, 2009)

NYbuck50 said:


> you guys hunt camillus unique area? or private land out that way?


I hunt the unique area 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

hesseltine32 said:


> I hunt the unique area
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ever been walked up on by some hikers? that place if filthy with hiking trails. and is so thick all over except 2 areas and they are a hike to get there.


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

had that cold front come through last week anyone fill a tag?


----------



## NY.Smasher (Jan 23, 2007)

Cool vid chuck....Could'nt see the hit, but I could hear it slam her plain as day....Nice job bro....


ChuckA84 said:


> Got a nice doe this morning just after 7:30. She jumped a bit on release and I wasn't sure where I hit her (shot was 35 yards)...waited half an hour then climbed down to sneak a peek at the arrow. The arrow had just a little dark red blood on it and fatty tissue smeared all over it from front to back. After seeing the arrow I immediately got that horrible feeling in the pit of my stomach, but then I noticed there was a nice blood trail, so I didn't know what to expect. I have the day off so I figured I would give her until early in the afternoon so I went home to wait. Around 9 it started raining hard so I jumped in my truck and went straight back to my land. Even though I wasn't sure of my shot, I knew she had run into some really thick stuff, and without a blood trail chances of finding her would have been slim. The rain had washed most of the blood by the arrow away so I figured this was going to be a long day of grid searching by myself. Started walking the direction I had watched her go and noticed there was still enough watered down drops of blood to be able to follow. From there on it took me about 5 minutes to find her and she had only gone about 80 yards.
> 
> Here is a video but it didn't come out very well. I dropped my arm at the shot and it was pretty foggy so the lighting/quality is pretty bad.


----------



## TauntoHawk (Aug 25, 2010)

Finished my Euro mount and put it on a pedistal stand









Going to Ithaca area next week to fill some doe tags


----------



## hesseltine32 (Oct 1, 2009)

mhill said:


> Ever been walked up on by some hikers? that place if filthy with hiking trails. and is so thick all over except 2 areas and they are a hike to get there.


I always put my stand off the trails but used them to get back to my stand. Well those thick areas are where the deer bed its great cover for them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

I for one am about SICK of this weather! Rain, Rain, and more rain - and of course on ALL of my days off!

Tommorow I have ALL DAY to hunt...booyah!


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

TauntoHawk said:


> Finished my Euro mount and put it on a pedistal stand
> 
> View attachment 1500622
> 
> ...


Nice woodwork on that pedistal


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

hesseltine32 said:


> I always put my stand off the trails but used them to get back to my stand. Well those thick areas are where the deer bed its great cover for them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The apple orchard area is so thick your lucky there is a trail there for hiking. i scouted that area and wasnt impressed because of how thick it was all over and how the hiking trails are through all the good spots. ever got any good deer out of there... i know they are in there.


----------



## hesseltine32 (Oct 1, 2009)

mhill said:


> The apple orchard area is so thick your lucky there is a trail there for hiking. i scouted that area and wasnt impressed because of how thick it was all over and how the hiking trails are through all the good spots. ever got any good deer out of there... i know they are in there.


The deer are use to the hikers in there I have had plenty if time with deer in front of me and I could hear people talking while they walked through even young kids yelling and the deer didn't even pay attention to it. Nothing big out of there. I hunted this nice 8 in there last year saw him 3 times once in range but couldn't get a shot at him. I had one stand in there that I saw deer every time I say in it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buckfever1969 (Mar 16, 2007)

Saw a small buck this morning.Grunted a couple times at him but didnt seem to interested. Other than that been kinda slow.


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

seems like they slowed down alot this week. they were moving quite a bit over the weekend but once tuesday hit it seemed slower then it was up til monday night.


----------



## buckfever1969 (Mar 16, 2007)

I didnt get many deer pics on my cam either. Not sure if it might be the cam


----------



## BigBucks125 (Jun 22, 2006)

I grunted in a basket rack 90" 8 point to 19 yards this morning. My dad was sitting on another hill on another property and grunted in 2 separate 8 points and watched a 140 class buck push a doe through a golden rod field for 25 minutes... He however was unresponsive to the calls. 
Tonight I had a 110" 8 point at 50 yards, he was a borderline shooter for me I guess...but he wanted nothing to do with the calls and I wasn't about to wing an arrow at 50 yards through the brush. 

Get ready boys and girls the pre rut buck activity is about to blow!!!


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

nice by next weekend it should be getting that time huh.


----------



## stillern (Feb 1, 2005)

Saw an adolescent bachelor group of three sparring Friday night and a separate group of doe. Hunted a less dense (deer wise) spot this morning...got bored so I rattled and grunted. I ended up with 4 minutes of video tape of a little fork horn puffing and strutting around. Very jumpy little guy. Guess he wanted to watch the fight, not be part of it! Was fun. Can't wait til next Sunday.


----------



## josh_bovaird (Sep 17, 2010)

I grunted a small buck in last night then he was locking em up with another small buck. Got it all on camera since im bucked out.


----------



## hesseltine32 (Oct 1, 2009)

Movement has been slow this week. Nothing Friday night one doe Saturday morning. Small buck Saturday night and a 4 other deer right at dark. Nothing yet this morning really winding might get down soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bunker (Jul 27, 2009)

Three days of sitting here in broome county has achieved 0 sightings. No pics on trail camera since second week of September. Big woods, acorns hit and miss.... trying to hunt the trees where acorns have fallen. I will get out there again this evening and have monday off from work. bunker


----------



## omenshooter10 (Oct 6, 2011)

my brother just closed on a new house so i am gonna run over there today as he has 12 acres there and put up a couple cams. He is out of state for the weekend and i dont want to hunt it with out giving him the first opportunity.


----------



## AlwaysSwitchbck (Oct 2, 2012)

Ill be out most likely wed and the whole weekend. Looking to do some damage. Had a lot of good sightings last time i was down in otsego county so lets hope it happens again but something a bit closer.


----------



## turkeygirl (Aug 13, 2006)

No deer, just squirrels this AM and tonight....things have slowed down....


----------



## hookedonbow (Jul 24, 2010)

Yup..I am turning into the October lull believer. 3 days of hard hunting and all I saw was 2 doe and a fawn.


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

hookedonbow said:


> Yup..I am turning into the October lull believer. 3 days of hard hunting and all I saw was 2 doe and a fawn.


I agree, it has been so slow lately its crazy... maybe this is the calm before the storm. hopefully it will get moving before this weekend coming up, it might be the last time i can get out before gun season.


----------



## redhookred1 (Dec 9, 2008)

Its always slow in early october until the switch flips! Than watch out!


----------



## Bowtoons (Jan 4, 2008)

I had a old busted up 8 come right under me Fri. evening. I took some pics with my phone, but there was not enough light for them to come out clear enough to see good. The flash kept going off and he paid no attention to it. I guess that goes to show, that the trail cams with white flash don't bother them. Sat. evening I seen a doe and a spike.


----------



## mathewshooterxt (Mar 2, 2009)

mathewshootr said:


> I had a old busted up 8 come right under me Fri. evening. I took some pics with my phone, but there was not enough light for them to come out clear enough to see good. The flash kept going off and he paid no attention to it. I guess that goes to show, that the trail cams with white flash don't bother them. Sat. evening I seen a doe and a spike.


I had a big 8 come by me Saturday with half his rack missing but had no shot. They must be brawling pretty good right now. I sure would like to see the deer that broke his rack!


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

I also saw a broken off 8 Saturday


----------



## NY.Smasher (Jan 23, 2007)

Great hunt saterday night in wyoming county....Small buck's were chasing doe's (hard) and responding to call's....The wind sucked, but my bro-in-law stuck a small 8....Scrape's are starting to look serious, and I saw a few rub's that were glowing bright orange....No big boy sighting's for me yet...


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

cannot wait ill be in the tree all friday saturday and sunday hopefully they flip the switch


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

Finally some cold weather next week


----------



## BigBucks125 (Jun 22, 2006)

tackscall said:


> Finally some cold weather next week


This will be the cold front that sets the woods on fire. Cold front coming the end of this week leading into next.

Headed to the stand in an hour...good luck everybody!


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

BigBucks125 said:


> This will be the cold front that sets the woods on fire. Cold front coming the end of this week leading into next.
> 
> Headed to the stand in an hour...good luck everybody!


Do you think its fair to head to the woods today if the rest of us can't?? Not cool man.


----------



## Bowtoons (Jan 4, 2008)

mathewshooterxt said:


> I had a big 8 come by me Saturday with half his rack missing but had no shot. They must be brawling pretty good right now. I sure would like to see the deer that broke his rack!


I think by the end of this week it's going to start heating up down there. Alot of new scrapes and rubs this past weekend.


----------



## oneway27 (Mar 24, 2011)

Congrats to all the successful hunts so far! I'm hoping this weekend will start to get interesting and get those bucks moving in day light. WNY I hope you get one of those bruisers from your trail cam


----------



## mathewshooterxt (Mar 2, 2009)

mathewshootr said:


> I think by the end of this week it's going to start heating up down there. Alot of new scrapes and rubs this past weekend.


I hope so. The weather this year has sucked ass!!!


----------



## davejohnson2 (Mar 20, 2008)

BigBucks125 said:


> I grunted in a basket rack 90" 8 point to 19 yards this morning. My dad was sitting on another hill on another property and grunted in 2 separate 8 points and watched a 140 class buck push a doe through a golden rod field for 25 minutes... He however was unresponsive to the calls.
> Tonight I had a 110" 8 point at 50 yards, he was a borderline shooter for me I guess...but he wanted nothing to do with the calls and I wasn't about to wing an arrow at 50 yards through the brush.
> 
> Get ready boys and girls the pre rut buck activity is about to blow!!!


bucks chasing all over soth end of the county wish i wasnt tagged out


----------



## Bowtoons (Jan 4, 2008)

mathewshooterxt said:


> I hope so. The weather this year has sucked ass!!!


As it did last year!


----------



## nyarcher (Feb 27, 2004)

davejohnson2 said:


> bucks chasing all over soth end of the county wish i wasnt tagged out


being tagged out is not a bad problem
no deer showed up last night wind was blowing hard


----------



## BigBucks125 (Jun 22, 2006)

tackscall said:


> Do you think its fair to head to the woods today if the rest of us can't?? Not cool man.


Haha well if it makes you feel better I didn't see a deer. I hunted a spot I had high hopes for this year and have hunted it three times with no deer sightings. Oh we'll, every stand location doesn't end up being a hot spot  

Luckily I now have a job that allows me to work flexible hours and a girl that loves what I do. I have enough time to get home and be in a tree by 4:30. I've hunted all but 4 days this season, and those 4 days off were by choice. I plan on hunting every evening (and weekend of course) until the clocks change on Nov. 4....then I'm headed to Kansas for 7 days with a bow :wink:

With this evenings south wind I'm hunting a spot I've seen 30 deer in the last 4 sits...maybe tonight is the night!


----------



## bad_baja (Dec 20, 2009)

very slow here in WNY.....77 this thurs. and 72 on fri. so that is not helping, but a cool down next week. I was going to be off Thurs. and Fri. but could at least swap thurs. for mon! but off from the 3rd thru. the 12th so can't complain to much!!!1


----------



## SOconnor (May 21, 2012)

Here you go Fella's ... Its not my deer, but it was killed less than 2 miles across properties that I hunt on. This is making me want to be in the woods all the time now, 10pt dressed at 205 lbs. For up here, that's one for the wall!!! I'm ready now!!


----------



## East Aurora (Sep 6, 2011)

Really nice buck!! Any story with it?? What time of day was he shot? Over a food source or was he cruising for does??


----------



## SOconnor (May 21, 2012)

Pretty sure it was at a food source, I can't say for sure any more back ground info, I wish I had it though. I tried probing the picture sending antagonist lol. Sorry just a photo, but yes it is real, congrats to him! Now its our turn


----------



## hesseltine32 (Oct 1, 2009)

This is a gun kill but it's a hog. Shot in the ADKs Clinton co. Gross 147 weighed 228 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SOconnor (May 21, 2012)

yes, it was, but I was just showing that in NNY there are still some hogs and its almost time. He shouldn't have been caught out during shooting hours! So we're getting closer !!


----------



## AlwaysSwitchbck (Oct 2, 2012)

Heading down to albany county tomorrow to hunt with a buddy. Not too excited since he hasn't seen much this year but it will be nice to be out in the stand. Not shooting a doe down there just a good sized buck.


----------



## TauntoHawk (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm headed to Ithaca area to do a little doe management this weekend but could end up staying in PA at my uncles if I stop there saturday and have some bucks moving on camera


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

bad_baja said:


> very slow here in WNY.....77 this thurs. and 72 on fri. so that is not helping, but a cool down next week. I was going to be off Thurs. and Fri. but could at least swap thurs. for mon! but off from the 3rd thru. the 12th so can't complain to much!!!1


Looks like it turns cold overnight Friday, im looking forward to Saturday


----------



## bad_baja (Dec 20, 2009)

hoping to do the same tackscall! You are not far from me @ all...


----------



## bklee (Jan 9, 2010)

6 pt shot with a Mathews Monster. Was a 48 yard shot. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

bad_baja said:


> hoping to do the same tackscall! You are not far from me @ all...


where you at?


----------



## adawg (Aug 16, 2009)

Some awesome NY bucks going down early


----------



## bad_baja (Dec 20, 2009)

In Lockport, just outside of Rapids



tackscall said:


> where you at?


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

bad_baja said:


> In Lockport, just outside of Rapids


You get some monsters up there


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

I have not seen a buck while on stand since opening day October 1st and I have hunted A LOT. Hoping that with all the new rubs and scrapes that have been popping up the past couple weeks that the bucks will get to moving during legal hunting time.


----------



## bad_baja (Dec 20, 2009)

A couple....But your area is great also!!!


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

Wow thats a slammer, congrats! is he a local deer? Theres a lot of nice looking turf in that Rapids area


----------



## Captain Cully (Oct 4, 2009)

What do you guys make of the warm spell headed our way? I heading out in am, then its supposed to hit 77 Thursday and Friday. Saw some new scrapes and more bucks on camera but no predictability.


----------



## hesseltine32 (Oct 1, 2009)

Think I'm going to be a city boy this weekend. Headed up to Poukeepsie this weekend to see the old ball and chain. She has to work Saturday and her sister owns a few acres of woods. It's urban and looks really thick from the road but I have seen plenty of deer and turkeys come out of there to feed in her yard. So going to bring the climber and try to find a place to sit Saturday afternoon or make a natural blind. I don't think I'll shoot a doe but if I see a decent buck he's gunna get it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bad_baja (Dec 20, 2009)

That one is my 2010 Buck. Last year, I missed an 8pt not much smaller but as stated this year has been CRAZY SLOW......


tackscall said:


> Wow thats a slammer, congrats! is he a local deer? Theres a lot of nice looking turf in that Rapids area


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

Pretty good temp drop overnight Friday night, im looking forward to Saturday morning


----------



## bad_baja (Dec 20, 2009)

I believe they will stay beeded down more during the daylight hours then move more @ night. Sat should help with much cooler weather.


Captain Cully said:


> What do you guys make of the warm spell headed our way? I heading out in am, then its supposed to hit 77 Thursday and Friday. Saw some new scrapes and more bucks on camera but no predictability.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

hesseltine32 said:


> Think I'm going to be a city boy this weekend. Headed up to Poukeepsie this weekend to see the old ball and chain. She has to work Saturday and her sister owns a few acres of woods. It's urban and looks really thick from the road but I have seen plenty of deer and turkeys come out of there to feed in her yard. So going to bring the climber and try to find a place to sit Saturday afternoon or make a natural blind. I don't think I'll shoot a doe but if I see a decent buck he's gunna get it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just a heads up to save you grief - it is illegal to hunt in any fashion here in CITY OF Poughkeepsie. You can actually sit in a stand all day long, but the actual act of firing a bow is outlawed by City Ordinance. Not 100 percent sure about the TOWN of Poghkeepise...if you dont know, just tell me the street and I can confirm. 

Yes, It is certainly Urban...

Yep...we have a TON of big bucks here...they get big from old age. 

I wish the City would let their emplyees hunt here...maybe we can work that into t he next contract..LOL


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Also - a SLIGHT rise in car-deer accidents in the past 24 hours....things are heating up a tad..

BUT...I bet this Hurricane is gonna SCREW US UP bad, like that snowstorm last year...


----------



## jager61 (May 18, 2007)

Yeah man that snowstorm last year was a disaster! Every single one of my Westchester spots has been altered in a major way. Predictable deer travel patterns I've hunted for nearly 20 years have completely changed! Like starting all over again!


----------



## bow duke ny (Oct 15, 2006)

Im in Orange County and seen a slow down in the woods. I hunted an area in Greenville on monday,no movement all afternoon and a nice spot in Chester. Some doe s in Chester with no chasing to be seen.Acorns are everywhere.Back out on Saturday.


----------



## HotRodF7 (Nov 10, 2008)

2 days in a row sunrise til noon and only seen a spike....been aweful quiet, but did find 2 fresh scrapes yesterday about 60 yds from my stand....cant wait for the bucks to start moving gets real boring and discouraging sitting there for that many hours...hopefully it picks up after this weekend


----------



## BigBucks125 (Jun 22, 2006)

Hunted tonight after work, 60 degrees and rain. Once the rain stopped the deer moved. However, the thickest fog I've ever hunted in rolled in and I couldn't tell what deer were in the field 75-100 yards out. Saw 7-8 deer but couldn't tell what any of em were!


----------



## AlwaysSwitchbck (Oct 2, 2012)

hunted tonight and like stated above the fog was so thick. too warm and rainy anyways. Didn't see a deer just a bunch of mountain bikers right at dark come riding down the powerline.


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

headed out friday through sunday hopefully i can get one down during the beginning of the cold front.


----------



## bad_baja (Dec 20, 2009)

this is a great thread! In Niagara Co. still slow. Not going out until Sat. am.


----------



## buckfever1969 (Mar 16, 2007)

Went out last . Watched a small buck for about 30 minutes then before i could out of my stand I had a buck about 20yrds from me rubbing. I hope I got him on my camera


----------



## hesseltine32 (Oct 1, 2009)

NY911 said:


> Just a heads up to save you grief - it is illegal to hunt in any fashion here in CITY OF Poughkeepsie. You can actually sit in a stand all day long, but the actual act of firing a bow is outlawed by City Ordinance. Not 100 percent sure about the TOWN of Poghkeepise...if you dont know, just tell me the street and I can confirm.
> 
> Yes, It is certainly Urban...
> 
> ...


I will actually be hunting in wappingger falls. but thanks for the heads up. The hudson valley really does have some pretty good deer and turkey hunting if you can get some permission to private land from pics my old college roommate has sent me. I heard the state land is like a pumpkin field though. I think im going to be able to go Saturday afternoon now she has decided to make a bunch of plans.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Good luck! Saturday should be good - the calm before the storm of the century


----------



## Obie458 (Sep 25, 2012)

I was looking to go out this afternoon but the fog was way to thick. I'm hopeing Sandy gets the deer moving this weekend.


----------



## hookedonbow (Jul 24, 2010)

NY911 said:


> Good luck! Saturday should be good - the calm before the storm of the century


I am hoping for it too..will be in the stand from noon till sunset.


----------



## Captain Cully (Oct 4, 2009)

Beautiful morning. New scrapes. Light rattling brought in a dink. Gonna be out Sunday or Monday before this storm slams into us. Hope it's enough to get things moving before and after, but not so bad it shuts everything down.


----------



## nyhunt79 (Dec 21, 2007)

Amazing night I had! Saw about 15 does and had a 6 pt. and another buck near dark both chasing does around. Not one in range all night haha, unreal. Things are ramping up but we will see what happens with my girl Sandy ready to slam the east coast. Looks like Saturday nov. 3rd should be real nice though!


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

getting ready to head out in about an hour. hope today is successful.


----------



## hesseltine32 (Oct 1, 2009)

Good luck mhill


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## turkeygirl (Aug 13, 2006)

Think I might try and go out tonight....warm today but going to cool down and be rainy tomorrow so hoping maybe deer are moving in preparation this evening.


----------



## daddylongfinger (Jul 19, 2012)

Looks very nasty next week- Saw lots of movement Wednesday night and a really nice buck. Too bad it was county land and I was running the dog


----------



## AlwaysSwitchbck (Oct 2, 2012)

Im hoping tomorrow will produce. I figure with the storm coming through on saturday night, sunday morning the deer will be moving all day saturday and feeding. I think i'll bring my climber in just in case I have to set up for what could be a real good day even though the weather is too warm for my liking.


----------



## BigBucks125 (Jun 22, 2006)

Good luck this weekend everyone. I'll be in the stand tonight, tomorrow and every other day the weather allows.. Going to pull long sits tomorrow in hopes the deer are moving all morning in prep for the storms.

Watch, I probably won't see a deer.


----------



## Bones444 (Apr 13, 2010)

I plan on spending all day on stand Sunday. I'm hoping the deer feed heavy before this storm. (Pound Ridge Westchester Co.) The landscape of the woods will change drastically after this storm, trees will be down and widow makers will be everywhere! Be safe everyone & good luck!


----------



## jager61 (May 18, 2007)

OK so I get this pic sent to me this am from a friend who got it himself from another friend...etc of this massive buck supposedly hit by a car on route 35 by the Cross River Reservoir dam in Westchester Co. I'm freaking bc it's directly across the road from one of my spots! I then send the pic to my buddy in Utica who hunts with me for 2 weeks each November at this same spot just so I can cry in my cereal over the lost deer we could've had a shot at and he immediately tells me that his boss, who lives in upstate Clinton, NY showed him the same pic last week and that it was hit by a car somewhere upstate NY! So, anyone know the REAL story about this deer? 

Mike


----------



## jg-xring (Aug 26, 2006)

I got that pic last year saying it got hit near here......lol...gotta love it!!

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WNY Bowhunter (Aug 29, 2004)

Interesting, that deer just got hit a few days ago in PA too...

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1879020


----------



## phade (Feb 2, 2008)

That deer has been hit for several years in several states. Almost as bad as that poor cougar by the feeder.


----------



## Captain Cully (Oct 4, 2009)

phade said:


> That deer has been hit for several years in several states. Almost as bad as that poor cougar by the feeder.


Yep, oldies but goodies.


----------



## jager61 (May 18, 2007)

That's too friggin funny! Thanks for clearing that up!


----------



## oneway27 (Mar 24, 2011)

We are definitely in pre rut activity with little bucks chasing does. I still have not seen any mature bucks chasing. This is the time to make time to be in the woods. Get out there guys, deer should be up and moving with this storm rolling in. Good luck!!!


----------



## phumb (Oct 7, 2006)

32 yards, died under 1 minute...went about 100 ft, watched him fall...125 gr thunderhead!


----------



## blend120 (Jul 27, 2012)

Wow, Nice Buck!! I have a few things to get done today before the storm and then I'll be in the woods the rest of today and tomorrow morning until it gets nasty. Good luck everyone for the hunt and the storm.


----------



## nyhunt79 (Dec 21, 2007)

Walking in this morning I had a buck grunting like crazy and running a doe hard in the standing corn in front of me about 20 yards. Managed to bump a few more and then once in my blind I had one blowing at me for a few minutes. No actual sightings yet but turkeys gobbling and cutting all over!


----------



## jager61 (May 18, 2007)

Wow, super nice buck, congrats! LI sure produces some awesome deer! Way to go!


----------



## Bowtoons (Jan 4, 2008)

Had this pic on my trail cam I pulled this morning. Hard to tell what it is. Thanks to the awesome quality of my cam...lol. Looks to be a decent buck though.


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

There's no way I'd dtill be out here without this treestand umbrella. Highly recommend


----------



## Captain Cully (Oct 4, 2009)

Had a crotch horn chasing a doe all over this am. She got right behind me and froze. Eventually she tore off. But he held at 40 yards just grunting like crazy. I grunted back but he could have cared less. Lots of fun. Hardwoods, crunchy leaves, crispy air. Wish every morning was like that. And since I'm wishing, wish that 4 point was a 10....


----------



## Obie458 (Sep 25, 2012)

Dead still in the AM. No deer but I had 4 turkeys milling around me. They got as close as 69 yards but the still air made them sound much closer.


----------



## bow duke ny (Oct 15, 2006)

My buddy hunting the morning and saw zero.I hunted with my nephew tonight and saw zero movement.Perfect conditions.Slight breeze,wind in our face.Back out in the morning.


----------



## hesseltine32 (Oct 1, 2009)

Nothing tonight in duchess co. Got in the stand at at 6 left at 1 then sat in another from 3 till dark was a long sit with no deer. It was overcast with a slight breeze. Thought it would be a productive day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hookedonbow (Jul 24, 2010)

Sat in the stand from 3pm also, got soaked in the last hr but kept sitting..Not a single critter.
Finally on the way out saw couple of flags I bumped.


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

hunted all weekend on some stateland... saw nothing on friday it was mainly a scouting day for saturday, found a fresh rub and some fresh deer crap on a beaten run... i go there on saturday get out a little late. i was in my stand by 8, had some small game hunters running through the woods and they kicked a 6 point to me at 945, 30 yards broad side i draw and my elbow hits my harness tether and makes a noise and he books into the the thicket behind me. i was going to take him because i dont know how much more im going to get out being in graduate school i dont have time during the week and home is 2.5-3 hours away. so he would have eaten well. then i sit on sunday evening in a different spot because i wanted to give that other spot a break and because i had small game hunters all over in there and another blowhole come sight in a 22 100 yards away from my stand. and i didnt see squat. seem real slow still even with the storm coming.


----------



## blend120 (Jul 27, 2012)

Yeah, I was pretty surprised. I was in stand Saturday from about 2 until dark and saw nothing. Then Sunday in a completely different location I bumped one doe on way in and saw a dark colored coyote while I was climbing but was out all day and saw nothing else. I did find a scrape on the way in and one on the way out. I thought for sure with the storm coming and the full moon looming they would be cruising.


----------



## BigBucks125 (Jun 22, 2006)

I hunted all weekend... 15 1/2 hours in the stand and only saw 3 does Friday night, 1 small buck and 2 does Saturday morning and 3 does Saturday evening. I had full intentions of shooting a doe Saturday night until she winded me at 11 yards, I swear I've been winded more this year than the past 2 yrs combined. 

Sunday was quite possibly the slowest day I've had in the woods. My dad nor I saw a single deer on Sunday. With this big bad rain storm were supposed to get, I thought for sure the deer would be on the move. 

My cameras have basically been a non factor. I'm getting very few pics of deer, let alone bucks. Hunting the side and top of a huge oak ridge on a year with no acorns is difficult and slow. Most of our sightings are in travel areas...and most of the deer have found food elsewhere. We need the cruising and seeking phase to hit so the bucks start using these travel funnels and golden rod fields looking for does.


----------



## StrapAssassin89 (Oct 11, 2011)

Saw a nice big bodied buck fri night making a rub. He wouldnt come in tho. Also have a few daytime pics of two diff eights. Things are looking up. 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WesternMAHunter (Sep 2, 2005)

jager61 said:


> OK so I get this pic sent to me this am from a friend who got it himself from another friend...etc of this massive buck supposedly hit by a car on route 35 by the Cross River Reservoir dam in Westchester Co. I'm freaking bc it's directly across the road from one of my spots! I then send the pic to my buddy in Utica who hunts with me for 2 weeks each November at this same spot just so I can cry in my cereal over the lost deer we could've had a shot at and he immediately tells me that his boss, who lives in upstate Clinton, NY showed him the same pic last week and that it was hit by a car somewhere upstate NY! So, anyone know the REAL story about this deer?
> 
> Mike



This buck was hit in Western Massachusetts last year not far from my house. I have seen it. Held the rack. It has been scored by NEBBC as well.


----------



## WesternMAHunter (Sep 2, 2005)

Shot last week in Cayuga County


----------



## AlwaysSwitchbck (Oct 2, 2012)

Hunted friday night in onondaga...nothing. Hunted saturday and sunday in Otsego and saw a total of 3 deer from my stand. Spooked a few walking in to my stand yesterday morning and the started blowing and i should of turned around and went to another stand because all i saw were turkeys yesterday. It was a super slow weekend. Not many deer hitting the fields during shooting hrs. Saturday night I hunted about 100 yards down from my dad about 30 yards off a field and right at dark as I was about to climb down i heard a deer make so much noise a literally come right underneath my stand...less than 5 yards. If it was 15 mins sooner it would of been a dead deer. As my dad walked down towards me he spooked it off but it was no big deal since it was after legal shooting hours. I think the warm weather and moon really screwed us this weekend. Next weekend looks very promising with cold temps.


----------



## woodyicon (Apr 13, 2003)

I've hunted 24 days .Seen one,yes 1 deer. Nys DEc are the biggest morons there is when it comes to deer management . They know one thing , the color GREEN as in MONEY! iwill never promote archery or deer hunting in NY . Feel really sad for the younger generation. My own 2 sons don't even want to hunt no more! They talk about layoffs on the state level , they should start with the commissioner of DEC and every wildlife biologist there is .Absolutely have no clue what's NOT out there! Biggest mistake I made was buying a lifetime license.


----------



## AlwaysSwitchbck (Oct 2, 2012)

woodyicon said:


> I've hunted 24 days .Seen one,yes 1 deer. Nys DEc are the biggest morons there is when it comes to deer management . They know one thing , the color GREEN as in MONEY! iwill never promote archery or deer hunting in NY . Feel really sad for the younger generation. My own 2 sons don't even want to hunt no more! They talk about layoffs on the state level , they should start with the commissioner of DEC and every wildlife biologist there is .Absolutely have no clue what's NOT out there! Biggest mistake I made was buying a lifetime license.



What part of the state do you hunt?


----------



## East Aurora (Sep 6, 2011)

woodyicon said:


> I've hunted 24 days .Seen one,yes 1 deer. Nys DEc are the biggest morons there is when it comes to deer management . They know one thing , the color GREEN as in MONEY! iwill never promote archery or deer hunting in NY . Feel really sad for the younger generation. My own 2 sons don't even want to hunt no more! They talk about layoffs on the state level , they should start with the commissioner of DEC and every wildlife biologist there is .Absolutely have no clue what's NOT out there! Biggest mistake I made was buying a lifetime license.


What do you want them to do?? Cancel the deer season for 5 years so population the population goes up?? I am in no way affiliated with anyone from the DEC....but try and do anything in this State (or in any State for that mater) with 1/2 of the budget you had a few years ago!!


----------



## NY.Smasher (Jan 23, 2007)

Saterday, and sunday are looking Awesome (so far)...3rd and 4th are alway's good day's in my area...I'm sure the deer will be ready to move after this storm rolls through....High of 43 (so far), on saterday.....


----------



## woodyicon (Apr 13, 2003)

No they don't have to cancel the deer season. Just k nock off the anterless tags for a few years . I know you have to have management , but , really there is such athing as over doing it . Not just this year , last year I hunted every day during archery , Saw a grand total of 4 deer! A doe and two fawns on opening day and one more after that. I've hunting and killing deer for 45 yrs. i think I have some idea as to what to look for and do! The bottom line is at 10 dollars a tag .They just keep increasing them ! I hunt in 6r


----------



## Sub-Urban-Deer (Oct 29, 2007)

6R is just south of Adirondak park i think. Maybe for that region they should limit the antlerless tags, I do not live there so I am not sure. I only know that there is an overabundance of deer in the down state areas. Maybe you need to change up how you hunt, or where you are hunting. I know from my own experience that I cannot rely on the same old spots every season. I happen to think this is a great state to hunt in. I only wish they would lower the hunting age. 
Best wishes this season, one more thing, you and others from that area should meet with the regional biologist and voice your concerns. Down state here clubs usually host the biologist and voice their concerns. take care!


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

I think they grossly over estimate the deer population. To hear them talk youd think theres a deer behind every tree. I consider a good hunt to be seeing a deer or two after first light and then hopefully another deer or two later on in the morning, usually around 10. Once in a while I get an evening where the woods seem to come alive with deer. Im not complaining, I get a lot of shot opportunities but its not like every half hour a deer strolls by and I certainly dont think we have a deer problem. Where we do, in the suburbs for example, you can see it. the browse lines are unreal in Amherst, around the airport, etc


----------



## Prouty33 (Jul 24, 2011)

Returned yesterday from our yearly trip to NY. 9 hunters took a total of 6 deer, 1 more was hit well but we couldn't find it in a huge thicket. I took a nice doe, passed on a spike and 4 pointer I had shots at 3 seperate days. Also saw a nice 8 and a 10, and then watched the 10 point get poached with a rifle by a state trooper (off duty on his own land). We all saw a ton of deer, no issue with numbers atleast in Otsego county, a tough year to hunt though without the apples. Almost everything we saw was feeding in green grass fields.


----------



## East Aurora (Sep 6, 2011)

Prouty33 said:


> Also saw a nice 8 and a 10, and then watched the 10 point get poached with a rifle by a state trooper (off duty on his own land).


What???


----------



## Prouty33 (Jul 24, 2011)

Yup... We hunt a private farm on the property adjacent to the land he bought a year or 2 ago, which we used to hunt on. My stand is ~100 yards from the property line, can see all his new posted signs. Watched the buck about 75 yards from me walk into his property, heard a rifle shot about a minute later. Drove by his field after I got out of stand and see him loading a deer into his pickup. It was dark and I didn't see the antlers, but I'm taking a guess he wasn't blasting a doe out of season.


----------



## Obie458 (Sep 25, 2012)

So far I have about 90 hours in the woods and I've only seen 3 doe, 7 turkey, and 3 grouse. Wow this season is proving to be tough.


----------



## BigBucks125 (Jun 22, 2006)

Obie458 said:


> So far I have about 90 hours in the woods and I've only seen 3 doe, 7 turkey, and 3 grouse. Wow this season is proving to be tough.


Wow...I mean this will all due respect...but I thought I had it bad. 

I've put in 80 hours of stand time so far this year and have seen 63 deer. Obviously some of those are doubles but I count deer sightings by the day. And I think 63 in 80 hours is off. 

Good luck the rest of the year. Hopefully the rut brings you some luck!


----------



## gmil6184 (Mar 18, 2008)

I took this buck Saturday morning. Had just settled in my stand over a small turnip and clover plot when I heard him cruising through the woods. He walked through the plot straight at my tree before stopping at 12 yards and testing the wind. He started getting a little nervous but finally turned to his right giving me a broadside shot. I cut it loose and he wheeled to run low and hard. As soon as he got out of sight I heard him pile up and crash. First kill with a rage. It put a hell of a hole in him, but no exit hole and due to the high shot entrance that meant no blood trail. Hard to complain about the results though. 









This pic shows where he fell, I was in the pine tree in the top right corner, he probably only went about 50 yards.


----------



## oneway27 (Mar 24, 2011)

I sat just about all day friday and saturday and saw a 4 pt. The woods have been pretty slow so far and they have been for me the last couple years. The state is definitely making as much money as they can off hunters. They give out way too many DMP, especially in my area. Every year I notice the number of deer sightings, while hunting and even on trail cameras, decreasing. There is more hunting pressure but when you have each hunter taking 4-5 deer a year it takes a toll. I love it when I ask a fellow hunter how they did this year and their response is "I shot 6 deer this year, 4 does and 2 button bucks." When did hunting become a numbers game. I have no problem with someone filling out their tags to put food on the table. I love venison just as much as the next guy but I have a hard time eaing 1 deer a year let alone 4-6. I'm not trying ruffle any feathers but I just don't understand why you need take more than 2 deer a season.


----------



## AlwaysSwitchbck (Oct 2, 2012)

Prouty33 said:


> Returned yesterday from our yearly trip to NY. 9 hunters took a total of 6 deer, 1 more was hit well but we couldn't find it in a huge thicket. I took a nice doe, passed on a spike and 4 pointer I had shots at 3 seperate days. Also saw a nice 8 and a 10, and then watched the 10 point get poached with a rifle by a state trooper (off duty on his own land). We all saw a ton of deer, no issue with numbers atleast in Otsego county, a tough year to hunt though without the apples. Almost everything we saw was feeding in green grass fields.


Where in Otsego do you hunt? i hunt down there also. The normal Opening weekend (around the 15th) was good to us in terms of sightings but I only saw 3 deer this past weekend.


----------



## Obie458 (Sep 25, 2012)

BigBucks125 said:


> Wow...I mean this will all due respect...but I thought I had it bad.
> 
> I've put in 80 hours of stand time so far this year and have seen 63 deer. Obviously some of those are doubles but I count deer sightings by the day. And I think 63 in 80 hours is off.
> 
> Good luck the rest of the year. Hopefully the rut brings you some luck!


The deer dentistry where I hunt is low. It's not uncommon for me to go several days between seeing deer but this year has set an all time low


----------



## NYSBowman (Aug 21, 2012)

Obie458 said:


> The deer *dentistry* where I hunt is low.


How were you able to get them to stand still while you checked their teeth??









:lol:


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

NYSBowman said:


> How were you able to get them to stand still while you checked their teeth??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Flouridated water has really screwed up the jawbone aging methods accuracy around here


----------



## huntersdad04 (Feb 2, 2010)

this guy was taken next to the Frozen Ocean state land. my brother had him on his game cam 3 different times. needless to say the neighbor got him lol


----------



## Yamahog12 (Sep 3, 2007)

Nice deer!


----------



## Obie458 (Sep 25, 2012)

Auto spell checker strikes again. I guess I need to do a better job of proof reading.


----------



## hookedonbow (Jul 24, 2010)

I had 2 does and 4 fawns move thru just before sunset tonight..bucks still moving after dark.


----------



## WNY Bowhunter (Aug 29, 2004)

I sat out in the rain for a couple of hours tonight. This nice mature doe came out onto the field @ 5:40...I watched her for 10 minutes hoping a big buck would show up. Finally, she offered me a 10-yd. chip shot that I couldn't pass up. The Rocket Steelhead zipped through her like she wasn't even there, taking out both lungs and exiting through the heart. She made it 50 yds and piled up. Makes #2 for the new Obsession Lethal Force!!!


----------



## BigBucks125 (Jun 22, 2006)

Nice job WNY, I too sat in the rain last night. I had 5 does slip by me at 60 yards around 5:30...they were headed away from the field and into a large patch of thick pines, probably to get out of the rain! I'll be in the same stand tonight with this south wind we're got. 

Congrats on the doe...she will eat good!


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

cant wait to get back into the stand next friday... hoping to fill a tag. doe or buck it dont matter i just want a tag to be filled.


----------



## bad_baja (Dec 20, 2009)

Ok back at it tonight with the Storms gone a Trick or Treating done. I have seen so good chasing in the fields!!!!


----------



## stillern (Feb 1, 2005)

saw 16 doe in the field I hunt last night..only 2 bucks...a spike who was just there to eat and little 6 point that ran every doe on the field...literally! He was grunting and putting on a show, just hope a big boy shows up to run him off tonight. Seems a day or two early where I am. Haven't seen open chasing in am yet.


----------



## Obie458 (Sep 25, 2012)

I'm seeing scrapes pop up all over and I'm starting to get buck photos during hunting hours. Time to start hunting hard.


----------



## BigBucks125 (Jun 22, 2006)

I've only seen 2 does each of the last 2 evenings (also 7 does in a field 3/4 mile away that I can see with the binos). They've just been feeding in green fields. No buck activity whatsoever. I'll be out again tonight after work and all weekend. Going to check 5 cameras tonight that have been soaking for a week. Hopefully they tell me something good! 

It is now crunch time for me. This weekend will be the end of my NY archery season. With the clocks changing Sunday, my after work hunts are over and we leave Sat 11/10 at 5am headed to Kansas for 7 days. I don't have any time to use as I've only been at my new job for 3 months....I had to pre-negotiate my week off for my trip to Kansas. 

So here it goes...5 more sits for me in NY. Hopefully I'll get just a taste of the pre-rut activity! 

Good luck this weekend everyone!!


----------



## phade (Feb 2, 2008)

It's been a little slower around wNY from everyone I have talked to. I'm sure the action is going to start soon.

I've got 6 hours in the stand this bow season, so feel luck to at least get out. My weekends filled up fast once the old lady knew I connected on my buck opening evening. 

At least I leave for Ohio in the a.m. to get some stand time in for the next 8 days.

I had to negotiate time off too, with a new role in my company. 

I always took the first two weeks off in November. This year, I was knocked down to one. As luck would have it, the stars aligned and a review/project was canceled two weeks ago that allowed me to use the second week when I wanted to. So, for the first time in 5+ years, I'll actually take time off for the orange army season. Might as well.


----------



## StrapAssassin89 (Oct 11, 2011)

Saw two young bucks wed night a five and a six point. They were cruisin downwind of a doe bedding area. They went into the brush in front of me and a few minutes later I could hear them sparring. Pretty neat.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rackwacker (Jan 24, 2009)

I checked my camera's last night and on one camera i have 4 different bucks three shooters all during the daylight hours in the last three days. Then 200 yards away i have 50 + pictures of does in the last week with no mature bucks in sight. I have to think it's just starting with one good smelling doe staying in the one area. We'll see this weekend, i'm leaving work early and heading in with my climber to see what is so interesting to these big boys the last couple days! This is in Western NY by the way.


----------



## valastroa (Sep 20, 2010)

Starting my all day sits this weekend. I have three days to take off and im not sure if I want to take them at the end of this upcoming week or somewhere between the 10th and 17th. Any advice?

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AlwaysSwitchbck (Oct 2, 2012)

valastroa said:


> Starting my all day sits this weekend. I have three days to take off and im not sure if I want to take them at the end of this upcoming week or somewhere between the 10th and 17th. Any advice?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


Close to the 15th as possible. Still kinda early I think. I always see the most activity between the last weekend of bow to the first weekend of gun. The year before last it was the last weekend of bow and last year opening day of gun around me was the best day to be out.


----------



## HotRodF7 (Nov 10, 2008)

Yesterday morning i over slept...so i went down to a land that i have been saving for the beginning of the rut...got down there at 845..getting my stuff out and realize i left my quiver at home...so had one arrow with a rage on it, and im dialed in for my muzzy...any way walk back to the edge of a field where a couple creek ravines merge snort weezed and a couple grunts and smack the horns together a good buck comes flying out into the field across the ravine, next thing i know i got a half rack 6 standing 20yds from me, he gets nervous and takes off...so i move closer to the ravine edge with hopes of that other buck coming over...i hit the grunt a few times and roll the bleat can...i can hear a buck over there grunting...well 45 mins go by with me grunting and rolling the bleat can 3 times every couple mins...i can hear things in the ravine, and then i spot a buck on the other side, as im watching him 10 yds in front of me walks a 3 pt broadside, i reach in my pocket and grab my camera trying to take a picture of it, he has no clue im even there, i no more get it turned on and look right behind him and he comes a decent brow tall 2.5 yr i put the camera down... neither have a clue im there.... he slightly quartering toward me so i drew and put it just behind the shoulder and let it rip....watched him go 50 yds stop and then get weak leg...i look across the ravine and there were 2 bucks over there...i give him 45 mins and go over and see 2 more bucks on the other side of the other ravine...but anyway was one of the most exciting mornings i ever had and was in the woods and was only in the woods for an hour and 15mins before i shot him:teeth:


----------



## Grizz1219 (Nov 19, 2009)

HotRodF7 said:


> Yesterday morning i over slept...so i went down to a land that i have been saving for the beginning of the rut...got down there at 845..getting my stuff out and realize i left my quiver at home...so had one arrow with a rage on it, and im dialed in for my muzzy...any way walk back to the edge of a field where a couple creek ravines merge snort weezed and a couple grunts and smack the horns together a good buck comes flying out into the field across the ravine, next thing i know i got a half rack 6 standing 20yds from me, he gets nervous and takes off...so i move closer to the ravine edge with hopes of that other buck coming over...i hit the grunt a few times and roll the bleat can...i can hear a buck over there grunting...well 45 mins go by with me grunting and rolling the bleat can 3 times every couple mins...i can hear things in the ravine, and then i spot a buck on the other side, as im watching him 10 yds in front of me walks a 3 pt broadside, i reach in my pocket and grab my camera trying to take a picture of it, he has no clue im even there, i no more get it turned on and look right behind him and he comes a decent brow tall 2.5 yr i put the camera down... neither have a clue im there.... he slightly quartering toward me so i drew and put it just behind the shoulder and let it rip....watched him go 50 yds stop and then get weak leg...i look across the ravine and there were 2 bucks over there...i give him 45 mins and go over and see 2 more bucks on the other side of the other ravine...but anyway was one of the most exciting mornings i ever had and was in the woods and was only in the woods for an hour and 15mins before i shot him:teeth:
> View attachment 1511637
> View attachment 1511639


The pic with the arrow in him is cool.. Congrats on a good buck!!!!


----------



## Yamahog12 (Sep 3, 2007)

Awesome! Nice buck!


----------



## BigBucks125 (Jun 22, 2006)

Nice job hotrod!!


----------



## VA2 (Mar 26, 2007)

HotRod,
Cool buck!


----------



## kwilde (Jul 10, 2006)

I watched a 2 1/2 yr old 7 pt chase off a 1 1/2 yr old 6 pt yesterday evening then breed a doe 40 yds from me. The doe then bed 20 yds in front of me with him guarding her for a half hour. This was in 20 mph wind and light rain


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

There has been a marked uptick in car-deer accidents int he Hudson valley. No doubt they on they feet.


----------



## BigBucks125 (Jun 22, 2006)

I called in the same scrub buck 3 times in an hour and a half tonight...also saw another smaller racked buck cruising. Trail cams showed daytime movement and scrape activity in the last 3 days mostly...including a 130" 8 point 2 days ago. I'm hoping that buck makes a mistake this weekend!!


----------



## AlwaysSwitchbck (Oct 2, 2012)

I hunted tonight in Onondaga County. Got all set in my climber by 3:45 and around 4:15 full blast a doe comes running in right underneath me and never stopped. Chasing her was a nice 6 pt grunting. He just stood out about 35 yards looking real hard. As he went to go back i grunted at him and he came in to about 25 yards but would no give me a clear shot....exciting hunt. saw a few scrapes being made and watched him make a scrape.


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

AlwaysSwitchbck said:


> I hunted tonight in Onondaga County. Got all set in my climber by 3:45 and around 4:15 full blast a doe comes running in right underneath me and never stopped. Chasing her was a nice 6 pt grunting. He just stood out about 35 yards looking real hard. As he went to go back i grunted at him and he came in to about 25 yards but would no give me a clear shot....exciting hunt. saw a few scrapes being made and watched him make a scrape.


Hunting highland or hunting camillus unique area?


----------



## DanF (Dec 2, 2010)

I had a mature 8 I call crab claw cruising tonight. He checked my field and went on the trail of a doe that was off in the corner about 60 yards away. First real sign I have seen. Plenty of daylight left, will keep updating if anything else happens.


----------



## AlwaysSwitchbck (Oct 2, 2012)

mhill said:


> Hunting highland or hunting camillus unique area?


Highland


----------



## NY.Smasher (Jan 23, 2007)

Wyoming county was red hot saterday morning....Thing's picked up heavy around 10:00AM, and went strong until 11:30....6 buck's, 2 were "borderline" shooter's....It's early, so I let them walk....Sat all day, slow trickle until 3:00pm, then had 20 doe's funnel out to the fields....Morning's seem to be hot right now in my area....Car is loaded, so we shall see...good luck guy's


----------



## sweet old bill (Apr 21, 2003)

Up and it is snowing with about a 1 inch on the grass so far. Yesterday was snow showers all morning long and indy. I saw just 4 doe's. Maybe this will cause the bucks to start chasing the doe's...


----------



## hookedonbow (Jul 24, 2010)

Got a nice one today..crossed my lane nose to the ground..Shot at 36yrds quartering away from left and took out both lungs and lodged in the opposing shoulder after breaking the bone..Didnt even make 75yds and piled up.
Ramcats strike again.







&


----------



## Yamahog12 (Sep 3, 2007)

Damn nice buck.


----------



## AlwaysSwitchbck (Oct 2, 2012)

Hunted Otsego county saturday and sunday...saw 6 deer total while on stand. Probably 4 deer total because i think the two i saw this morning where the same from yesterday. Had two small bucks come out about 30 mins after legal shooting light on sat and sunday but would not come close enough for a shot. One was a decent 4 pt that I would of put down if he would have given me the chance. Grunted and bleated at them and even dragged an estrous urine this morning in right where they came in and they didn't care....It's weird. I think next weekend should be better. Hunting has been tough for me to say the least this year. I've had a lot of deer close enough but they always seem to sneak behind a branch or behind brush. I just need to put one down with the bow...thats all i want. I don't care if i see crap during gun season...just give me a deer with the bow.


----------



## sweet old bill (Apr 21, 2003)

great buck


----------



## alwayslookin (May 28, 2003)

*Nice one hookedonbow*

View attachment 1513454


I shot this buck. My first clean 10.
Sat morning.


----------



## Bowtoons (Jan 4, 2008)

alwayslookin said:


> View attachment 1513454
> 
> 
> I shot this buck. My first clean 10.
> Sat morning.


Great buck Blake! Do you have a stand for me. I've had enough of these little dinks!LOL


----------



## Dan7168 (Apr 20, 2009)

Pulled the card yesterday from the 15acre piece I own behind my house and finally got something worth chasing on camera
[video]http://vimeo.com/user14148043/bigone1[/video]
[video]http://vimeo.com/user14148043/bigone[/video]


----------



## alwayslookin (May 28, 2003)

mathewshootr said:


> Great buck Blake! Do you have a stand for me. I've had enough of these little dinks!LOL


Always invited.......I actually had never seen this buck before........and we still have 2 bigger 8's and that monster 10 running around.
I kerfed my back up......but still have next weekend for doe killin.


----------



## BigBucks125 (Jun 22, 2006)

alwayslookin said:


> View attachment 1513454
> 
> 
> I shot this buck. My first clean 10.
> Sat morning.



Nice job, Blake!! Beautiful 10!


----------



## davejohnson2 (Mar 20, 2008)

alwayslookin said:


> View attachment 1513454
> 
> 
> I shot this buck. My first clean 10.
> Sat morning.


nice one Blake


----------



## hookedonbow (Jul 24, 2010)

Dan7168 said:


> Pulled the card yesterday from the 15acre piece I own behind my house and finally got something worth chasing on camera
> [video]http://vimeo.com/user14148043/bigone1[/video]
> [video]http://vimeo.com/user14148043/bigone[/video]


very very nice..


----------



## hookedonbow (Jul 24, 2010)

alwayslookin said:


> View attachment 1513454
> 
> 
> I shot this buck. My first clean 10.
> Sat morning.


Congrats..now I have to find me 10pt one
lol


----------



## alwayslookin (May 28, 2003)

hookedonbow said:


> Congrats..now I have to find me 10pt one
> lol


There is a tank of a 10 where I hunt.......he will probably walk right by me now........
I won't complain though......
hoot em up NYers.


----------



## Elite fanboy (Dec 11, 2011)

alwayslookin said:


> There is a tank of a 10 where I hunt.......he will probably walk right by me now........
> I won't complain though......
> hoot em up NYers.


Great NY buck! What county?


----------



## Kosmo1111 (Aug 1, 2012)

Cousin shot this guy this morning out on Long Island, not rutting just cruising.

.


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

from all the deer i seen on here posted in the last week i take it the deer are on the move more then they were a few weeks ago. has anyone notice if they have been moving in the morning more then evening or evening more then morning or pretty steady all day?


----------



## StrapAssassin89 (Oct 11, 2011)

mhill said:


> from all the deer i seen on here posted in the last week i take it the deer are on the move more then they were a few weeks ago. has anyone notice if they have been moving in the morning more then evening or evening more then morning or pretty steady all day?


Little bit of both by me in wny. First and last light as well as mid morning.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WesternMAHunter (Sep 2, 2005)

nice job... seems like they are rutting good over there bud! Great hunt... congrats.
fine NY buck


----------



## WNY Bowhunter (Aug 29, 2004)

alwayslookin said:


> View attachment 1513454
> 
> 
> I shot this buck. My first clean 10.
> Sat morning.


Way to go man!!!! :thumbs_up


----------



## alwayslookin (May 28, 2003)

mhill said:


> from all the deer i seen on here posted in the last week i take it the deer are on the move more then they were a few weeks ago. has anyone notice if they have been moving in the morning more then evening or evening more then morning or pretty steady all day?


Mornings are steady......bucks are just cruisin here....not chasing.
Eves are slow....but if you see a deer it is a buck.
Thanks for all the compliments.
I am a Coby grad too....Aggie. Seems to be quite a few on here.


----------



## alwayslookin (May 28, 2003)

Kosmo1111 said:


> Cousin shot this guy this morning out on Long Island, not rutting just cruising.
> 
> .
> View attachment 1513579


Nice buck!


----------



## Bowtoons (Jan 4, 2008)

I just had a buddy that has a farm I hunt call me about 15 mins ago. He said there is a giant bedded down in the field right in front of your stand. Sounds like he's not worried about to much, if he's bedding down in a alpha field during daylight. I was just in that stand for the 2nd time this season yesterday ( The 1st time I killed a doe and that was the 1st week). Talk about sick to my stomach right now. You bet I will be in that stand tomorrow evening. Hell! I may just sleep there for the rest of the season...Lol.


----------



## alwayslookin (May 28, 2003)

*Geeeez*

Ya can't kill em from the couch mathewshootr !!!!!!


----------



## Bowtoons (Jan 4, 2008)

alwayslookin said:


> Ya can't kill em from the couch mathewshootr !!!!!!


Blake, I had to make an appearence at work for atleast 1 day this week...lol. Back in the stand tomorrow. Going to have to take half a day.:mg:


----------



## oneway27 (Mar 24, 2011)

Those are some nice videos! Hope you get a crack at him and put him on your wall!!


----------



## earlmcc (Oct 20, 2009)

Wow - the rut is in full swing in western NY. Hit the grunt and can call around 3:30, and a couple small bucks paid a visit. Closer to dusk, a big bodied 8 pointer came out in the field, wandered over to check out a small doe...another buck entered the field, and the two decided it was time to duke it out. After that, they harrassed that poor doe until it was dark...chasing her around, pausing to knock antlers every once in a while. Good to see the activity. Too bad the doe ran the wrong direction, or she would have brought them right to me. Get out in the woods everyone... nows the time if you haven't already gotten yours.


----------



## hookedonbow (Jul 24, 2010)

Going out again tomorrow morning to fill some bonus doe tags.. Good Luck to all NYers..


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

Finally a nice cold still morning! First hunt that I may actually hear one coming in


----------



## StrapAssassin89 (Oct 11, 2011)

Jealous of everyone who got out this am, great morning. Im waitin on my four day weekend starting Thursday! Should be primetime near me.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rackwacker (Jan 24, 2009)

StrapAssassin89 said:


> Jealous of everyone who got out this am, great morning. Im waitin on my four day weekend starting Thursday! Should be primetime near me.
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


Me too!! I have Thrusday - Tuesday off and from what i hear the seeking is going well and chasing is just starting here in 8G....our timing should be good!!


----------



## StrapAssassin89 (Oct 11, 2011)

rackwacker said:


> Me too!! I have Thrusday - Tuesday off and from what i hear the seeking is going well and chasing is just starting here in 8G....our timing should be good!!


Heres hopin! Goodluck this weekend! 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

I saw a giant chasing does around a big field that Im about 60 yards in from. Also had a spike and a button come in.


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

I was out this morning until 11am, other than the moon it was a perfect morning. Saw 3 bucks and a couple does, some chasing and heard a buck growl/roar for the first time in NY (have heard it before hunting in the Midwest).


----------



## WNY Bowhunter (Aug 29, 2004)

I'm starting to get a bit discouraged. I think I need to get my hands on some better hunting ground for next season...


----------



## BigBucks125 (Jun 22, 2006)

WNY Bowhunter said:


> I'm starting to get a bit discouraged. I think I need to get my hands on some better hunting ground for next season...


That is my #1 goal for next year. Already working on getting permission to some new pieces for next year as this year is all but over for me. I leave for Kansas this Saturday for a 6 day hunt :teeth:. I'll return during gun season... Good luck the rest of the way everyone!


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

WNY Bowhunter said:


> I'm starting to get a bit discouraged. I think I need to get my hands on some better hunting ground for next season...


Better hunting ground? you have the best property on this thread. you had the best trail cam pics. just might have to scout a little better during the season to locate the area they are using.


----------



## alwayslookin (May 28, 2003)

WNY Bowhunter said:


> I'm starting to get a bit discouraged. I think I need to get my hands on some better hunting ground for next season...


Dude....you are in the right area ( you too bb125)......ny and pressured deer are just straight up tough.


----------



## BigBucks125 (Jun 22, 2006)

mhill said:


> Better hunting ground? you have the best property on this thread. you had the best trail cam pics. just might have to scout a little better during the season to locate the area they are using.


He only had the best trail cam pics because I didn't post mine :teeth: haha...Simply joking


----------



## BigBucks125 (Jun 22, 2006)

alwayslookin said:


> Dude....you are in the right area ( you too bb125)......ny and pressured deer are just straight up tough.


Haha, I know :teeth: I always enjoy finding and hunting new ground...keeps this game exciting!


----------



## alwayslookin (May 28, 2003)

Ithaca doesn't count there big man.......damned Cayuga Heights tame deer.....lol


----------



## WNY Bowhunter (Aug 29, 2004)

alwayslookin said:


> Dude....you are in the right area ( you too bb125)......ny and pressured deer are just straight up tough.



The big deer are here, that's not the problem. My issue is that most of the property that I have access to is field edges and the deer are bedding on the neighbors who have all of the brush/timber (isn't that how is always is). In order to get an arrow into a big buck I need to hunt him where he is during the daylight hours...not just praying to catch him arriving early to his nighttime feeding destination.


----------



## BigBucks125 (Jun 22, 2006)

alwayslookin said:


> Ithaca doesn't count there big man.......damned Cayuga Heights tame deer.....lol


No Ithaca hunting for me....yet.:shade:


----------



## WNY Bowhunter (Aug 29, 2004)

BigBucks125 said:


> He only had the best trail cam pics because I didn't post mine :teeth: haha...Simply joking


I had a terrible summer/fall for capturing trailcam photos of big deer. I only ended up getting pics of 2 of the top 5 bucks I was looking for.


----------



## BigBucks125 (Jun 22, 2006)

WNY Bowhunter said:


> I had a terrible summer/fall for capturing trailcam photos of big deer. I only ended up getting pics of 2 of the top 5 bucks I was looking for.


I actually had the best year ever for trail cameras and summer video footage. On my properties I had pictures of or videoed 9 different bucks between 110" and 150" and a few 80-90 inchers that I really hope make it through the gun season. The 150" was killed by a youth rifle hunter (I posted that pic earlier in this thread). Do you think I could get any of those other bucks in bow range??? Heck no :embara: 4 of those 9 I'm still getting pictures of as recently as Sunday...in daylight. 

I think if if I wasn't going to the Midwest I would hope I would have a chance at killing one of these deer in the next 10 days of the rut...maybe I'll get lucky and shoot one with a gun...

Keep your head down and keep chuggin, WNY... It will happen when you least expect it!!


----------



## WNY Bowhunter (Aug 29, 2004)

BigBucks125 said:


> I actually had the best year ever for trail cameras and summer video footage. On my properties I had pictures of or videoed 9 different bucks between 110" and 150" and a few 80-90 inchers that I really hope make it through the gun season. The 150" was killed by a youth rifle hunter (I posted that pic earlier in this thread). Do you think I could get any of those other bucks in bow range??? Heck no :embara: 4 of those 9 I'm still getting pictures of as recently as Sunday...in daylight.
> 
> I think if if I wasn't going to the Midwest I would hope I would have a chance at killing one of these deer in the next 10 days of the rut...maybe I'll get lucky and shoot one with a gun...
> 
> Keep your head down and keep chuggin, WNY... It will happen when you least expect it!!


There were some bruisers around this summer, they were just really tough to pattern and managed to avoid my cameras. 

I'm heading out the door right now to try a new ground blind set. Hopefully, something will come close enough to let the air outta...

Good luck in KS!!!


----------



## rob-c (Mar 9, 2010)

WNY Bowhunter said:


> I'm starting to get a bit discouraged. I think I need to get my hands on some better hunting ground for next season...


dont feel bad,this fellow steuben hunter is having the worst archery season that i have ever had.its like the deer are invisibal...but i did see a buck chasing does tonight..


----------



## hookedonbow (Jul 24, 2010)

WNY Bowhunter said:


> I'm starting to get a bit discouraged. I think I need to get my hands on some better hunting ground for next season...


Buddy you are in Steuben County..land of the giants in NY State.


----------



## hookedonbow (Jul 24, 2010)

I pulled a full day hunt today and saw a lot of chasing all day long, from sun up to sun down in Honeoye(8H) area..Bucks are ready but some does havent even kicked away the button buck fawns.


----------



## VA2 (Mar 26, 2007)

WNY Bowhunter said:


> I'm starting to get a bit discouraged. I think I need to get my hands on some better hunting ground for next season...


LOL!!!!
I will trade with you!


----------



## oneway27 (Mar 24, 2011)

WNY Bowhunter said:


> I'm starting to get a bit discouraged. I think I need to get my hands on some better hunting ground for next season...


That's why they call it hunting not killing. You have to be patient. Those bucks will show and let their guard down eventually and I hope you show us the results! Just put the time in and watch it unfold. Good luck!


----------



## oneway27 (Mar 24, 2011)

Sometimes I think trail cams cause more harm than good. They take away the excitement of what is out there. Don't get me wrong I use them and love them. But when I check my cards and only get small 4s and 6s I get all flustered and think I don't have any shooters on my property. Last year I arrowed my biggest deer to date on a 130in buck that I had never seen before. Bucks travel this time of the year for one big reason....to get laid! This is the time to make the time to be in your stand and wait for that bruiser.


----------



## three under (May 17, 2007)

Hunted Columbia county this morning and it was nuts. Bucks were chasing does all over. I was just trying to kill a doe this morning and everytime one would comit to the pinch I was hunting, a buck would run her off. No slammers but did have a basket 8 walk right under stand a tend scrape 8 yards away. By far the best morning in the woods in a long time.


----------



## Yamahog12 (Sep 3, 2007)

For me, kinda the opposite. This is the first year I deployed cams and I had 3 of them out. Lots of does, fawns and small bucks. But also, a couple really nice bucks and one that is bigger than any I have seen in person in the 20 years I've hunted the property. Knowing that big boy is out here somewhere gives me patience to pass on the small ones, and it's cool knowing that every twig that I hear snap might be that bruiser walking in. Tonight I saw a nice buck I had not seen a pic of.


----------



## AlwaysSwitchbck (Oct 2, 2012)

Waiting for it to open up...sunday and saturday had two small bucks not even interested just feeding together. But who knows maybe they willl just turn on.


----------



## Prodigyoutdoors (Jul 3, 2005)

wow glad I am not the only one, hunted friday night, all day sat/sun and today till 11 am....saw no deer in range. and not a buck over 4pts, no chasing


----------



## NYBOWHUNTER.COM (Mar 20, 2008)

I hunted Friday through Monday and saw a doe with a fawn, three spikes, one lone doe and nothing on two sits...waiting for the switch to turn on...or I'm way off the mark with my setups.


----------



## Shooter78 (Jul 22, 2009)

NYBOWHUNTER.COM said:


> I hunted Friday through Monday and saw a doe with a fawn, three spikes, one lone doe and nothing on two sits...waiting for the switch to turn on...or I'm way off the mark with my setups.


Im hoping this weekend the switch will get flipped..


----------



## hunterdusty (Nov 12, 2009)

I killed this buck in Canandaigua in Ontario County on Saturday morning. I got into my stand at 630 and had a small buck cross the cut corn in front of me at about 650, about 15 minutes later I grunted a few times and tipped my can call a couple times. I had no more than put my can call back into my pocket and this bad boy walked out of the thicket that borders the corn. He was walking right up the field edge to me and it looked like it was going to be a chip shot at 5 yards. He stopped and worked a scrape for a minute or two, then continued walking towards me. He got to about 18 yards and cut down into the woods i was in, kinda parallel to me looking for whatever had grunted at me. He was well within range but it was very thick. I got drawn back and found a small hole to shoot through and let her rip. I backed out silently and went back to my house for 3 hours because I was unsure of the shot. I came back out and found good blood on an old railroad bed he had run down. However I am red/green colorblind so it is very difficult for me to track so I backed out and got a friend of mine to help me track. He came out and we tracked him about 300 yards through this thicket/golden rod/swamp. There was a solid trickle of blood with puddles every 20 or so yards where he was stopping while he walked. We hit a spot and couldn't find anymore blood after 30 minutes of looking for next blood I started circling. On my first circle around last blood I found a dead 7 point from last year and thought it was a good sign, this is where bucks come to die. I brought that rack back to last blood and did a wider circle. I found a dead tree that was tipped over and climbed up on it to try and see down into the swampy spots, I didn't spot anything but as soon as I jumped down I saw a white belly upside down in a dry creek bed. It was him, he had only made it about 40 yards from last blood. the shot came in his last rib and cut the diaphragm put a slice through his liver and the bottom side of one lung, it exited low on the other side and thats why the trail was so long. I was glad to have some help, otherwise I never would have found this deer. He is the fourth biggest buck I have on camera this year so I still have some targets for gun season. He grossed 127 0-8 and netted 123 1-8. I am very happy with this buck and dropped him off at "The buck stops here" taxidermy in North Tonawanda to get mounted


----------



## Captain Cully (Oct 4, 2009)

Heavy duty! That guys a horse!


----------



## blend120 (Jul 27, 2012)

Nice Buck man! I still have no power from the storm but am hoping to be out most of the weekend. Fingers crossed!


----------



## nyhunt79 (Dec 21, 2007)

Have been in my stand since 5:00. Three different small bucks chasing and bunch of lone does..... Where are the big boys?! I've heard more grunting today than in my whole life.


----------



## gandergrinder (Jul 27, 2008)

Had a small 8 point stop 23 yards from my stand last night. Just a basket rack, but he was piebald. Both hams and back legs were white with big white patches on his back and neck/face. I'm kinda kicking myself for letting him walk.....

Maybe today will be the day!


----------



## donttreadonme82 (Apr 19, 2010)

Nice Buck Hunterdusty


----------



## alwayslookin (May 28, 2003)

hunterdusty said:


> I killed this buck in Canandaigua in Ontario County on Saturday morning. I got into my stand at 630 and had a small buck cross the cut corn in front of me at about 650, about 15 minutes later I grunted a few times and tipped my can call a couple times. I had no more than put my can call back into my pocket and this bad boy walked out of the thicket that borders the corn. He was walking right up the field edge to me and it looked like it was going to be a chip shot at 5 yards. He stopped and worked a scrape for a minute or two, then continued walking towards me. He got to about 18 yards and cut down into the woods i was in, kinda parallel to me looking for whatever had grunted at me. He was well within range but it was very thick. I got drawn back and found a small hole to shoot through and let her rip. I backed out silently and went back to my house for 3 hours because I was unsure of the shot. I came back out and found good blood on an old railroad bed he had run down. However I am red/green colorblind so it is very difficult for me to track so I backed out and got a friend of mine to help me track. He came out and we tracked him about 300 yards through this thicket/golden rod/swamp. There was a solid trickle of blood with puddles every 20 or so yards where he was stopping while he walked. We hit a spot and couldn't find anymore blood after 30 minutes of looking for next blood I started circling. On my first circle around last blood I found a dead 7 point from last year and thought it was a good sign, this is where bucks come to die. I brought that rack back to last blood and did a wider circle. I found a dead tree that was tipped over and climbed up on it to try and see down into the swampy spots, I didn't spot anything but as soon as I jumped down I saw a white belly upside down in a dry creek bed. It was him, he had only made it about 40 yards from last blood. the shot came in his last rib and cut the diaphragm put a slice through his liver and the bottom side of one lung, it exited low on the other side and thats why the trail was so long. I was glad to have some help, otherwise I never would have found this deer. He is the fourth biggest buck I have on camera this year so I still have some targets for gun season. He grossed 127 0-8 and netted 123 1-8. I am very happy with this buck and dropped him off at "The buck stops here" taxidermy in North Tonawanda to get mounted
> 
> View attachment 1514843
> 
> ...



Nice buck. Nice recovery too! Congrats.


----------



## hesseltine32 (Oct 1, 2009)

Congrats hunter dusty 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ketron10a (Aug 8, 2012)

Bought new bow last week. Smoked this doe last night at about 330pm. 27yds double lung. She ran 60yds or so. Weighs right around 110lbs


----------



## jager61 (May 18, 2007)

Great shot Bro, congratulations!


----------



## nyhunt79 (Dec 21, 2007)

I shot an 8 pt. at 10:31 today. He came in following a doe and grunting the whole way. That was the fifth buck and 10th doe to come by and every buck was grunting his head off! Great chasing action and finally a decent buck walked by. Shot him with a rage chisel tip and he went about 50 yards with both of his lungs gone. He's not my biggest buck but its my biggest with my bow and I'm pretty happy with him. I'm unfortunately not in the picture since I was by myself but if someone who knows how to put pics up could pm me their cell number and ill send em the pic.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Great buck Dusty and BADASS [email protected]


----------



## hunterdusty (Nov 12, 2009)

Thanks guys, NY911 ive been growing this beard for about 7 months so far, im headed up to wisconsin for rifle season one week from today and im hoping to top this buck


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

hunterdusty said:


> Thanks guys, NY911 ive been growing this beard for about 7 months so far, im headed up to wisconsin for rifle season one week from today and im hoping to top this buck


Jim Block mounted my 1st buck in 1998. I brought it in Oct 16th and had it back by gun season! It still looks great


----------



## East Aurora (Sep 6, 2011)

tackscall said:


> Jim Block mounted my 1st buck in 1998. I brought it in Oct 16th and had it back by gun season! It still looks great


I have taken my best three deer to get mounted by Jim. He is a great guy and I love making that phone call! Me and the guys I hunt with now call big bucks that we would get mounted "Blockers"!!

The deer in my avatar was the last one he did...126 1/8"


----------



## Obie458 (Sep 25, 2012)

I've spent over 100 hours in the stand and it finally payed off.
I hunted Saturday in one of my classic stand locations (Greene county) and saw no activity. While walking out in the late morning I found a few fresh scrapes and marked them on my GPS. Sunday morning I decided I would go back to the spot and set up my climber. The tree I chose had little cover so I went about 30' up to help stay out of sight. At about 7:00 am I heard the unmistakable sound of a deer walking through the woods. I looked up and saw a wide racked buck coming my way. The Buck was already at about forty yards coming straight at me and closing fast. I quickly stood up and grabbed my bow. It happened so fast that I had no time to range him. I drew back and at close range he turned. He was slightly quartering to me and I took the shot. At first I was a bit nervous because the arrow struck a bit high. I got down and marked first blood and backed out to give the deer time to expire. The more I thought about things the more I thought that a high shot could be a good thing based on the steep shot angle. I let two hours go by before I went back in to find the buck. When I got there the blood trail was decent and 150 yards in I found my buck. It turns out that the shot was a good one. The arrow entered high on the left shoulder and exited low around the last rib. 
This buck had an 18 3/4" inside spread and a large body. Good luck to anyone who's still hunting.

Hoyt Vector 32
Gold tip xt hunter
Slick Trick mag 100gr


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Obie458 said:


> I've spent over 100 hours in the stand and it finally payed off.
> I hunted Saturday in one of my classic stand locations (Greene county) and saw no activity. While walking out in the late morning I found a few fresh scrapes and marked them on my GPS. Sunday morning I decided I would go back to the spot and set up my climber. The tree I chose had little cover so I went about 30' up to help stay out of sight. At about 7:00 am I heard the unmistakable sound of a deer walking through the woods. I looked up and saw a wide racked buck coming my way. The Buck was already at about forty yards coming straight at me and closing fast. I quickly stood up and grabbed my bow. It happened so fast that I had no time to range him. I drew back and at close range he turned. He was slightly quartering to me and I took the shot. At first I was a bit nervous because the arrow struck a bit high. I got down and marked first blood and backed out to give the deer time to expire. The more I thought about things the more I thought that a high shot could be a good thing based on the steep shot angle. I let two hours go by before I went back in to find the buck. When I got there the blood trail was decent and 150 yards in I found my buck. It turns out that the shot was a good one. The arrow entered high on the left shoulder and exited low around the last rib.
> This buck had an 18 3/4" inside spread and a large body. Good luck to anyone who's still hunting.
> 
> ...


Dat dere is Old Warrior!

Great kill!


----------



## hookedonbow (Jul 24, 2010)

I got my target bow buck already but was in the stand for filling my doe tags and sure enough all I see are bucks..all between 3-5pm
a spike 
2 4-pts
a small 8pt and just after dark the big 10pt my new target buck for gun season.
Going to leave this spot untouched for the next 10 days..


----------



## DanF (Dec 2, 2010)

nyhunt79 said:


> I shot an 8 pt. at 10:31 today. He came in following a doe and grunting the whole way. That was the fifth buck and 10th doe to come by and every buck was grunting his head off! Great chasing action and finally a decent buck walked by. Shot him with a rage chisel tip and he went about 50 yards with both of his lungs gone. He's not my biggest buck but its my biggest with my bow and I'm pretty happy with him. I'm unfortunately not in the picture since I was by myself but if someone who knows how to put pics up could pm me their cell number and ill send em the pic.


Sent you a PM, I will post your picture!!!!


----------



## AlwaysSwitchbck (Oct 2, 2012)

Looking good for the weekend. I'm heading out tomorrow pm and all weekend. Saturday will be an all day sit at two different stands.


----------



## East Aurora (Sep 6, 2011)

AlwaysSwitchbck said:


> Looking good for the weekend. I'm heading out tomorrow pm and all weekend. Saturday will be an all day sit at two different stands.


Well....if you get down from one stand and then move to another...it's not really an all day sit...right?? :teeth:


----------



## DanF (Dec 2, 2010)

Posting a pic for nyhunt79!!! Nice buck, what broadhead did you use?? Looks like it did a great job!


----------



## nyhunt79 (Dec 21, 2007)

DanF said:


> Posting a pic for nyhunt79!!! Nice buck, what broadhead did you use?? Looks like it did a great job!
> View attachment 1515682


Thanks so much man, I really appreciate that and I was using a rage chisel tip. That's the exit wound in the picture.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Good Lord!


----------



## hesseltine32 (Oct 1, 2009)

That did some damage 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

Yesterday afternoon I watched two nice bucks chase does around a big hay field. I snort wheezed at one and he came about 150 yards to ten yards but locked up behind some brush. He knew something was there but couldnt quite pick me out. He cut in to the woods and stood literally 3 yards behind me stamping his foot before finally snorting and taking off. I was on the ground! Vertigo camo is no joke people!


----------



## Yamahog12 (Sep 3, 2007)

DanF said:


> Posting a pic for nyhunt79!!! Nice buck, what broadhead did you use?? Looks like it did a great job!
> View attachment 1515682


Geez! He's a bloody mess! Nice shot.


----------



## AlwaysSwitchbck (Oct 2, 2012)

DanF said:


> Posting a pic for nyhunt79!!! Nice buck, what broadhead did you use?? Looks like it did a great job!
> View attachment 1515682


wow....i bet he didnt go far.


----------



## AlwaysSwitchbck (Oct 2, 2012)

East Aurora said:


> Well....if you get down from one stand and then move to another...it's not really an all day sit...right?? :teeth:


well it will be an all day hunt haha...we will see what the day brings. maybe it wont be if i arrow one early.


----------



## AlwaysSwitchbck (Oct 2, 2012)

Just got back from doing some homework and eating dinner on syracuse's campus....on my way back i was slowing down for a red light when a doe runs in front of my car and as soon as i saw her i immediately turned my head to see what was behind her and there he was...huge 8 point. I mean this deer was the biggest deer i ever saw in person. His tines were unbelievable. I would estimate he went in the mid 130's. I mean for some people i guess thats not big but were i hunt its a big deer. I think i would of shook myself out of my treestand if i saw him. I am so pumped for this upcoming weekend. These deer are moving up here. I cannot wait to be in the woods tomorrow.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Dutchess County has been running feverishly, responding to car-deer accidents this evening, including a "big 10 pointer" on the arterial in PK


----------



## AlwaysSwitchbck (Oct 2, 2012)

had a small buck come under my stand at last light tonight and heard another deer running through the woods. field and stream predicts tomorrow as the best day of the rut. we will see.


----------



## Monic (Sep 8, 2012)

Po town poughkpsie lol!! Sullivan county is been crazy for week now really chasing "..


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Sent from my PSE i-Force.


----------



## phumb (Oct 7, 2006)

woodyicon said:


> I've hunted 24 days .Seen one,yes 1 deer. Nys DEc are the biggest morons there is when it comes to deer management . They know one thing , the color GREEN as in MONEY! iwill never promote archery or deer hunting in NY . Feel really sad for the younger generation. My own 2 sons don't even want to hunt no more! They talk about layoffs on the state level , they should start with the commissioner of DEC and every wildlife biologist there is .Absolutely have no clue what's NOT out there! Biggest mistake I made was buying a lifetime license.





woodyicon said:


> No they don't have to cancel the deer season. Just k nock off the anterless tags for a few years . I know you have to have management , but , really there is such athing as over doing it . Not just this year , last year I hunted every day during archery , Saw a grand total of 4 deer! A doe and two fawns on opening day and one more after that. I've hunting and killing deer for 45 yrs. i think I have some idea as to what to look for and do! The bottom line is at 10 dollars a tag .They just keep increasing them ! I hunt in 6r


I dont think I'd be doing too much hunting with ratios like that...maybe spend a little more time traveling than sitting in woods?...get to more productive areas? 4 deer for whole season? 1 deer in 24 days?...almost doesn't seem possible...is this all in same area or several different spots?...I know deer densities are pretty low in most of the southern adirondaks but man....


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

Freezing in the pouring rain. I stopped the car right next to a big buck right near West Wind Archery. He stood right in the road until I opened my window. Its their stupid time for sure


----------



## hesseltine32 (Oct 1, 2009)

NY911 said:


> View attachment 1517109
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my PSE i-Force.


You shoot one this morning 911


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nyhunt79 (Dec 21, 2007)

NY911 said:


> View attachment 1517109
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my PSE i-Force.


Not cool to leave us hanging like that


----------



## Featherbuster (Aug 22, 2011)

Man where your hunting to one deer in24 days????? I have never had that in ny but I also worked very hard to get my land I worked on a farm for free Friday nights and Sundays to secure the hunting rights. You may want to think outside the box and find more productive areas they are out there for sure and yes I have traveled 3 hours in the state to go to more productive areas some just dont hold deer as well as others. Good luck


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Yesterday @ 4. Grunted him in to my decoy. 17 yard shot. 30 yard recovery. Got so excited after shooting and dragging that I was taken by the paramedics to the ER for chest pains.









Sent from my PSE i-Force.


----------



## NYBOWHUNTER.COM (Mar 20, 2008)

Saw a few 2.5 year old bucks chasing today including a nice up and coming 6 pointer. The fawns were still hanging around the does, but I think any day now the older ones will be trailing the does. This upcoming weather is gonna kill us though, way to warm, getting into the 50s again.


----------



## tweeter196 (Jun 9, 2009)

7:30 this am. No record book but still put a smile on my face. 









Fearless at the stake!!!!!


----------



## shooter jon (Jan 20, 2012)

Congrats Rick. I got skunked this yr. Grrr

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Elite fanboy (Dec 11, 2011)

On stand for over 7 hours today in Broome County....not even a tail! ***!


----------



## tweeter196 (Jun 9, 2009)

shooter jon said:


> Congrats Rick. I got skunked this yr. Grrr
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


Thanks....still more time left. Don't give up yet.

Fearless at the stake!!!!!


----------



## Wildan (Jul 29, 2011)

This wks.deer,like I said Nov.5-Nov.15(at least in northern NY) 180lb seven pt.,180lb.8pt.and 189lb.10pt.


----------



## hookedonbow (Jul 24, 2010)

Wildan said:


> This wks.deer,like I said Nov.5-Nov.15(at least in northern NY) 180lb seven pt.,180lb.8pt.and 189lb.10pt.
> View attachment 1517512
> View attachment 1517513


Very nice, which county?


----------



## StrapAssassin89 (Oct 11, 2011)

Whacked this 220lb ten point today as he was chasin does. Ruts on!!!

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AlwaysSwitchbck (Oct 2, 2012)

Was out this weekend in onondaga/otsego county. Saturday I spent all day in the woods (two different stands) and saw 11 deer total. Two small bucks. Most of the deer were being pushed and they were running does full pace. This morning it all worked out. Hunted the stand where I saw 9 of those deer yesterday and normally I don't start seeing deer here until the afternoon but today was totally different. I was catching myself dozing in the stand when i heard what i thought was a squirrel. Then i heard a branch break but i couldn't see him but i knew whatever it was was close. Saw him walking to my left up the hill and he came in on a string right down the trail 20 yards in front of my stand. Worried about being picked off i didnt move a muscle but had my video camera turned on when i heard him walking...as soon as he started coming down my trail i just calmed myself down and said dont miss this deer...its a 20 yard chip shot. Well i didnt and he went about 100 yards. Shot him right in the heart and could see him go down from the stand. I've taken 3 deer total now with my bow and this is my first buck with my bow. Very excited and getting him mounted. He aint a trophy but i told myself i would get my first buck with the bow mounted. awesome hunt! Ill try and post the whole video on youtube this week after i edit out the 2 mins of nothing before i shot lmao.


----------



## AlwaysSwitchbck (Oct 2, 2012)

The Switchback finally gets it done this year! 2nd deer with this bow.


----------



## Yamahog12 (Sep 3, 2007)

Nice buck, and good job.


----------



## AlwaysSwitchbck (Oct 2, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wz3xxqvSdd8

made this video in about 20 mins...supposed to be in 1080 but it didn't work out.


----------



## tweeter196 (Jun 9, 2009)

Cool video switchback. Thanks for sharing. Nice buck congrats.

Fearless at the stake!!!!!


----------



## DeerSlayer26 (Jun 19, 2009)

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Twin-...02072220.54669.246428648739642&type=1&theater ...................Here is a link to the picture of my cayuga county buck.


----------



## davejohnson2 (Mar 20, 2008)

sick to my stomach, i tagged out first week on an 8, yesterday first light the girlfriend missed a 140 class 10 at 13 yards, hit the only twig around (didnt see it at the shot) and hit just in front of him, then my buddy up the hill missed a 130 class 8, wide SOB flung it high. the 10 was just cruisin nose to the ground and the 8 was haulin after does gruntin like a mad man. i will have one of them dead during rifle


----------



## hesseltine32 (Oct 1, 2009)

Cool video switch back congrats on the buck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hesseltine32 (Oct 1, 2009)

Nice buck deerslayer congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swampwalker (Aug 22, 2008)

Yesterday Dutchess county 2:15 in the afternoon.


----------



## AlwaysSwitchbck (Oct 2, 2012)

swampwalker said:


> Yesterday Dutchess county 2:15 in the afternoon.


beautiful buck. I had most deer sightings on saturday between 1:45 and 2:30 inlcluding that miss on a doe. When the rut is on they will be out and about all day.


----------



## StrapAssassin89 (Oct 11, 2011)

swampwalker said:


> Yesterday Dutchess county 2:15 in the afternoon.


Nice symmetrical rack! 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WNY Bowhunter (Aug 29, 2004)

Some beautiful deer going down around the state...congrats to everyone!!!

I've still got an empty buck tag (old story by now) and honestly, I'm about ready to throw in the towel for the 2012 bow season. I didn't go out last night with the warm temps and all the shooting going on in the area but I did take a drive around before dark to do some scouting. Unbelievably, I saw "Big Boy," target buck #1 for the season tending a couple of does out in a field (the property owners are anti-hunters but they let me shed hunt the place). The only other time that I have actually seen him was back in early July. I did manage to capture a few trailcam pics in mid-August and have spent a lot of time since then staring at these pics. I knew he was still around but he had remained elusive to this point...










Any how, what a monster he is with his big ole swelled up neck and bone white antlers!!! I watched him through binos for a couple of minutes as he watched over the does feeding out in the clover. I'll try hunting this guy the rest of the week in the mornings but I'm not too overly confident in seeing him. Gotta give it a try though...


----------



## AlwaysSwitchbck (Oct 2, 2012)

hesseltine32 said:


> Cool video switch back congrats on the buck
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks...Hopefully I can get the quality a bit better. the phone is in 1080i hd but my macbooks editing software doesnt do mp4. Anyway this weekend is gun season and I'm actually looking forward to it because ill be hunting all weekend and then my college has all of thanksgiving week off which is real nice. I'm gonna be trophy hunting this weekend and i honestly don't even know where I'm gonna be sitting. The stand I shot the 6 out of, my dad and I set that up last year...well he picked the spot and I helped him put a few steps in so I really can't take any credit but i always see deer there. It's more on his side of the property we hunt anyway. Hes gonna be hunting that this weekend. I'm just gonna pick a new spot and just sit there all day on saturday and see what happens. Not expecting much but I'm set for the season. I'm so pumped this season after shooting that 6 point that I don't need another. I have a dmp so i may shoot a doe. Just did some work to my grandpa's mauser 8mm with a new timney trigger and shooting new 196 grain sellier and bellot ammo and a new burris scope. Maybe I'll shoot a doe and donate it. Good Luck to everyone this weekend and be safe!


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

Biggest 8 I've ever seen from a stand stood with a doe 50 yards from me for 15 minutes yesterday morning. I made fifty mental promises that I could never keep and switched religions three times but he didnt walk my way! He was awesome, and on state land. I wont even consider gun hunting there, its a flying circus.


----------



## StrapAssassin89 (Oct 11, 2011)

tackscall said:


> Biggest 8 I've ever seen from a stand stood with a doe 50 yards from me for 15 minutes yesterday morning. I made fifty mental promises that I could never keep and switched religions three times but he didnt walk my way! He was awesome, and on state land. I wont even consider gun hunting there, its a flying circus.


Haha funny stuff. Been there, goodluck gettin a shot!

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Dutchess has been good this year!


Sent from my PSE i-Force.


----------



## oneway27 (Mar 24, 2011)

Holy schnikies!!!!!! He didn't get that big by being dumb. Hopefully he steps on your property now. Good luck!



WNY Bowhunter said:


> Some beautiful deer going down around the state...congrats to everyone!!!
> 
> I've still got an empty buck tag (old story by now) and honestly, I'm about ready to throw in the towel for the 2012 bow season. I didn't go out last night with the warm temps and all the shooting going on in the area but I did take a drive around before dark to do some scouting. Unbelievably, I saw "Big Boy," target buck #1 for the season tending a couple of does out in a field (the property owners are anti-hunters but they let me shed hunt the place). The only other time that I have actually seen him was back in early July. I did manage to capture a few trailcam pics in mid-August and have spent a lot of time since then staring at these pics. I knew he was still around but he had remained elusive to this point...
> 
> ...


----------



## rebbie (Sep 30, 2005)

WNY Bowhunter said:


> Some beautiful deer going down around the state...congrats to everyone!!!
> 
> I've still got an empty buck tag (old story by now) and honestly, I'm about ready to throw in the towel for the 2012 bow season. I didn't go out last night with the warm temps and all the shooting going on in the area but I did take a drive around before dark to do some scouting. Unbelievably, I saw "Big Boy," target buck #1 for the season tending a couple of does out in a field (the property owners are anti-hunters but they let me shed hunt the place). The only other time that I have actually seen him was back in early July. I did manage to capture a few trailcam pics in mid-August and have spent a lot of time since then staring at these pics. I knew he was still around but he had remained elusive to this point...
> 
> ...


Don't give up! This week should be the best week yet! Good luck!


----------



## royboy15 (Oct 22, 2011)

saw this after first post but here it is albany county bow kill


----------



## AlwaysSwitchbck (Oct 2, 2012)

royboy15 said:


> saw this after first post but here it is albany county bow kill
> View attachment 1519335


I have a few friends over near albany in the guilderland/altamont area...where was your deer shot? Nice buck! I'd put him on the wall.


----------



## mathewshooterxt (Mar 2, 2009)

Got a pic of this buck 50 yards off the road I hunt on. It was taken a half our after dark. I think I'm going too deep into the woods!


----------



## royboy15 (Oct 22, 2011)

slingerlands area not far from guilderland. albany county has some monsters very under rated


----------



## hookedonbow (Jul 24, 2010)

Did anyone hunt today? Had a 30degree temp drop sadly was at work.


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

well i have spent countless hours in the stand this season... every break i got from school i was up in a stand, i hunted firday and had 2 doe crash through my spot at 9:30am never presented a shot, on stopped at 15 yards behind a tree then took off again, i then go back out on monday morning before headed back to school and all this time spent finally paid off, i shot what i thought was a doe yesterday morning but it turned out to be a button buck. I have limited time left to hunt and need something in the freezer so i was not being picky or i would have watched this one walk by. This one was quartering to me slightly so in the pic you will see the exit hole of my 3 blade blood runner. He crashed within 45 yards complete pass through.












sorry if the pics suck they are off my phone. 

The next time ill be out is over my Thanksgiving break but ill be in Kentucky i hope a monster stops in a shooting lane.


----------



## AlwaysSwitchbck (Oct 2, 2012)

mhill said:


> well i have spent countless hours in the stand this season... every break i got from school i was up in a stand, i hunted firday and had 2 doe crash through my spot at 9:30am never presented a shot, on stopped at 15 yards behind a tree then took off again, i then go back out on monday morning before headed back to school and all this time spent finally paid off, i shot what i thought was a doe yesterday morning but it turned out to be a button buck. I have limited time left to hunt and need something in the freezer so i was not being picky or i would have watched this one walk by. This one was quartering to me slightly so in the pic you will see the exit hole of my 3 blade blood runner. He crashed within 45 yards complete pass through.
> View attachment 1520154
> View attachment 1520155
> sorry if the pics suck they are off my phone.
> ...





Nice Job! Way to get it done!


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

AlwaysSwitchbck said:


> Nice Job! Way to get it done!


Sporting the orange and blue also.


----------



## ketron10a (Aug 8, 2012)

I hunted this afternoon after class. Temp dropped down but saw nothing but does and not until after dark.


----------



## Bowtoons (Jan 4, 2008)

I have a stand a couple hundred yrds. off the road. I come out of the woods at dark the other night and as I was driving back to camp this buck was standing on the opposite side of road getting ready to cross onto the run that goes right by my stand. I had a huge 8 @ 80 yrds 2 days ago and yesterday morning had 4 little guys dogging a doe.


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

Nice work MHILL, feels awesome to get one in the freezer


----------



## bhunterED (Mar 14, 2012)

Sat 12&1/2 hrs Sunday saw 23 turkeys and don't know how many red squirrels. I'm pretty sure where I'm at in Broome Co. they are locked down. Probably shouldn't but I'm taking half day Friday sit the afternoon and leave my climber set for Saturday. I'd rather do it with the bow.


----------



## AlwaysSwitchbck (Oct 2, 2012)

Anyone taking to the woods this weekend for the opener of sz gun season? I'll be heading out but I don't even have my spot picked out yet. Probably gonna hunt some thicker woods and sit all day. I'm not too worried, a deer with the bow is all I wanted this year and I'm thankful to have gotten that.


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

AlwaysSwitchbck said:


> Anyone taking to the woods this weekend for the opener of sz gun season? I'll be heading out but I don't even have my spot picked out yet. Probably gonna hunt some thicker woods and sit all day. I'm not too worried, a deer with the bow is all I wanted this year and I'm thankful to have gotten that.


Im going to sit on state land. Ill get in super early and set up and inevitably some clown will set up right next to me even though ill make sure they see me but oh well. It happens every year


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

tackscall said:


> Nice work MHILL, feels awesome to get one in the freezer


Yes it does, especially how much time a put in this season... my dad and I got access to some private land on sunday, i go there monday morning, i get in my stand at 645 and i shot the deer a 655. how ironic that it happened so fast.


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

tackscall said:


> Im going to sit on state land. Ill get in super early and set up and inevitably some clown will set up right next to me even though ill make sure they see me but oh well. It happens every year


gotta go deeper in the woods then. gun hunters dont like to travel to far from the truck, the most walking they do is on a drive any other time they set close enough to the road to see the truck. lol


----------



## bhunterED (Mar 14, 2012)

mhill said:


> Yes it does, especially how much time a put in this season... my dad and I got access to some private land on sunday, i go there monday morning, i get in my stand at 645 and i shot the deer a 655. how ironic that it happened so fast.


Man I wish it was always that easy.


----------



## AlwaysSwitchbck (Oct 2, 2012)

tackscall said:


> Im going to sit on state land. Ill get in super early and set up and inevitably some clown will set up right next to me even though ill make sure they see me but oh well. It happens every year


Well I guess thats state land for you. I have private land to hunt during gun season so i am lucky. Don't know If i would venture out onto public land during gun season only if i knew that there weren't many people hunting the same area.


----------



## bhunterED (Mar 14, 2012)

AlwaysSwitchbck said:


> Well I guess thats state land for you. I have private land to hunt during gun season so i am lucky. Don't know If i would venture out onto public land during gun season only if i knew that there weren't many people hunting the same area.


Fortunately you and I have access to private land. Some people don't and have to take what they can get. I use to have to hunt public and it always seemed to be the same guys going to the same places year after year so after about 2 years I had the hunters patterned and let them push my biggest gun buck to me.


----------



## nyhunt79 (Dec 21, 2007)

The private land I hunt is more like state land than private haha but I'm for sure taking the rifle out.


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

mhill said:


> Yes it does, especially how much time a put in this season... my dad and I got access to some private land on sunday, i go there monday morning, i get in my stand at 645 and i shot the deer a 655. how ironic that it happened so fast.


Thats the best. A few years ago I got in my tree for the gun opener. At very first light I though "crap, im under dressed, this is going to be a cold sit". I look up and theres a buck walking right at me. Boom, done. First shot of the day!


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

mhill said:


> gotta go deeper in the woods then. gun hunters dont like to travel to far from the truck, the most walking they do is on a drive any other time they set close enough to the road to see the truck. lol


You cant get far enough from a road on this piece. Im not worried about it, I expect it every year. Ill never understand why someone would plunk down 50 yards from another hunter rather than at least walk another couple hundred yards. Why cut your potential area in half??


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

bhunterED said:


> Fortunately you and I have access to private land. Some people don't and have to take what they can get. I use to have to hunt public and it always seemed to be the same guys going to the same places year after year so after about 2 years I had the hunters patterned and let them push my biggest gun buck to me.


I could go to private but for the gun opener its more about staying at my buddies place with a good group of guys than it is about the actual hunt


----------



## nyhunt79 (Dec 21, 2007)

bhunterED said:


> Fortunately you and I have access to private land. Some people don't and have to take what they can get. I use to have to hunt public and it always seemed to be the same guys going to the same places year after year so after about 2 years I had the hunters patterned and let them push my biggest gun buck to me.


This. Usually it's family's and such that hunt staties together. I've met a lot of good people hunting the tassel hill state lands around bridgewater but I've also seen some guys wearing sneakers and carrying an SKS that I'm not even sure could speak English.


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

The spot I hunt gets a lot of Pa guys too, its not far for them. As I said, its not about the hunting this weekend anyway. If I get lucky and someone puts a deer in my lap, even better


----------



## bhunterED (Mar 14, 2012)

nyhunt79 said:


> This. Usually it's family's and such that hunt staties together. I've met a lot of good people hunting the tassel hill state lands around bridgewater but I've also seen some guys wearing sneakers and carrying an SKS that I'm not even sure could speak English.


I've only run into the non English speaking people while walleye fishing and man you should hear them go of when you dump the bucket of fish that are to small back into the river.


----------



## nyhunt79 (Dec 21, 2007)

bhunterED said:


> I've only run into the non English speaking people while walleye fishing and man you should hear them go of when you dump the bucket of fish that are to small back into the river.


My father told a similar story while fishing right where the barge canal meets the Mohawk River. He ended up giving away all the fish he later caught that night. Needless to say they were ecstatic.


----------



## Nosdog2 (Sep 28, 2003)

mhill said:


> well i have spent countless hours in the stand this season... every break i got from school i was up in a stand, i hunted firday and had 2 doe crash through my spot at 9:30am never presented a shot, on stopped at 15 yards behind a tree then took off again, i then go back out on monday morning before headed back to school and all this time spent finally paid off, i shot what i thought was a doe yesterday morning but it turned out to be a button buck. I have limited time left to hunt and need something in the freezer so i was not being picky or i would have watched this one walk by. This one was quartering to me slightly so in the pic you will see the exit hole of my 3 blade blood runner. He crashed within 45 yards complete pass through.
> View attachment 1520154
> View attachment 1520155
> sorry if the pics suck they are off my phone.
> ...


Congrats! Nothing better than a little meat in the freeezer; every deer is a trophy.


----------



## bhunterED (Mar 14, 2012)

nyhunt79 said:


> My father told a similar story while fishing right where the barge canal meets the Mohawk River. He ended up giving away all the fish he later caught that night. Needless to say they were ecstatic.


See where I'm talking they keep everything in talking carp to 6" walleyes. I don't care that they fish but it's kinda like your neighbor shooting every button buck that walks by.


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

Whos going to bow hunt through gun season?


----------



## Assault (Oct 5, 2011)

mhill said:


> Whos going to bow hunt through gun season?


I am!


----------



## Bowtoons (Jan 4, 2008)

Last day of bow season. Very depressing! Heading out for an all day sit in about 20 mins. Good luck everyone!


----------



## blend120 (Jul 27, 2012)

I am. Not only am I completely hooked but my property is a bow spot. Would be tough to safely discharge a firearm. I will be heading upstate to hunt with a gun at some point though. Just got the invite. Cooperstown area.


----------



## blend120 (Jul 27, 2012)

Good Luck Mathewshootr! I was out all day yesterday. What a beautiful day to hunt. Cold in morning then warmed up and felt like spring out there. Lots of action. 5 small bucks and 3 doe.


----------



## Captain Cully (Oct 4, 2009)

Had a guy put up a stand last night about 100 yards from me after walking the entire adjacent property in a sweatshirt and jeans. I'm not saying scent control works, but at least try! And I'm not being a bow snob, but 2 days before the season? Nice homework. People are funny.

Heading out for one last sit this am...back to work tomorrow....no guns for me this weekend. Maybe midweek ill sneak out.


----------



## Quacker-Wacker (Aug 9, 2009)

Arrowed this guy last Saturday Nov 10. I hunt a small funnel area behind my house and this guy came cruising through at 7am, nose to the ground. Stopped him at 10 yards and ventilated him!


----------



## Yamahog12 (Sep 3, 2007)

Very nice! Congratulations.


----------



## Bowtoons (Jan 4, 2008)

Well, My hunt got cut short due to the loggers coming in to start. I had a large bodied deer @ 40 yrds. right as it was getting light. I couldn't tell what exactly it was. Then @ 7:30 I had a awesome 8 with kickers every which way @ 60 yrds. and opted to not take the shot because I thought he was going to stay on the run he was on, only to find out he decided to hang a louie into the cut corn field:angry: Going to head back out to a different chunk of property in a few. It ain't over til the Phat lady sings.......


----------



## turkeygirl (Aug 13, 2006)

I am thanking the Lord because on the 2nd to last day of the season, at 9:30am yesterday, this guy got my tag on him:


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

turkeygirl said:


> I am thanking the Lord because on the 2nd to last day of the season, at 9:30am yesterday, this guy got my tag on him:


Nice buck, and nice shot. Congrats


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

mathewshootr said:


> Well, My hunt got cut short due to the loggers coming in to start. I had a large bodied deer @ 40 yrds. right as it was getting light. I couldn't tell what exactly it was. Then @ 7:30 I had a awesome 8 with kickers every which way @ 60 yrds. and opted to not take the shot because I thought he was going to stay on the run he was on, only to find out he decided to hang a louie into the cut corn field:angry: Going to head back out to a different chunk of property in a few. It ain't over til the Phat lady sings.......


I read alot about how deer dont get affected by logging and its actually a good idea to hunt to logged area because it brings alot of food down from the canopy obviously in the summer and spring but they also like the brush on the ground from it for bedding and they eat the new undergrowth that begins to grow so next year the logged area might be an area to hunt if you have access to it.


----------



## Yamahog12 (Sep 3, 2007)

Nice buck, Turkey Girl! Hey, where in western NY do you hunt? I grew up in Albion.


----------



## Featherbuster (Aug 22, 2011)

*Wifes bear*

Wife shot this bear in Oct. in the catskills on a farm we hunt. 31 yrds db lung recovery 70 yrds DXT, gold tip, grim reaper. We were in a ground blind and I was filming but this bear gave no chance of filming and I had to move the tripod for her to shoot, there was no way that I was going to tell her not to shoot (first bear) and I had just held her off an 8pt about 1/2 hour before because I didn't have good film (not happy) so we moved the tripod and she shot. Bear ran into standing corn. just an awesome afternoon good bear 200# and we are having it half mount.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Featherbuster said:


> Wife shot this bear in Oct. in the catskills on a farm we hunt. 31 yrds db lung recovery 70 yrds DXT, gold tip, grim reaper. We were in a ground blind and I was filming but this bear gave no chance of filming and I had to move the tripod for her to shoot, there was no way that I was going to tell her not to shoot (first bear) and I had just held her off an 8pt about 1/2 hour before because I didn't have good film (not happy) so we moved the tripod and she shot. Bear ran into standing corn. just an awesome afternoon good bear 200# and we are having it half mount.


Hell yeah!!!!


----------



## TauntoHawk (Aug 25, 2010)

My buck tag has been filled since the first weekend but I was out last weekend and saw a lot of cruising but no major chasing. Buddy connected on a nice Greene county buck on Saturday. He missed this deer a month ago to the day without ever seeing him inbetween until his second chance opportunity. 










I took a big doe on Monday which was my last day to bow hunt NY, fun to take her on a mid day spot and stalk. Dressed 124lbs


----------



## Bowtoons (Jan 4, 2008)

mhill said:


> I read alot about how deer dont get affected by logging and its actually a good idea to hunt to logged area because it brings alot of food down from the canopy obviously in the summer and spring but they also like the brush on the ground from it for bedding and they eat the new undergrowth that begins to grow so next year the logged area might be an area to hunt if you have access to it.


I will be in there next year. No doubt! They are doing very minimal logging in that area of the property.


----------



## Salbo1 (Nov 5, 2011)

Finally connected today on a tough season so far. I only seen 6 deer since Nov 1 and today out of no where between 6:20 and 9:30 ten deer come through. Two small bucks chasing does and the others were does. As the season has gone, nine of the ten deer were just out of range but luckily number ten wasn't at 25 yds. Somewhat usually rut this year for me, today almost seemed like a seek and chase phase. Aren't we in the peak rut now? Well in any case, I'll be back in the stand tomorrow(hunting in an archery only area) waiting and trying to fill my buck tag. First pic is the exit wound, a not so great shot with a lucky hit on the Major artery under spine, she went 5 yds and dropped. Good luck all. 


View attachment 1522523
View attachment 1522524


----------



## AlwaysSwitchbck (Oct 2, 2012)

I'm heading out in the morning for the sz opener in otsego county. Just saw a huge buck out past the ears and tall tines pushing does across the road from where I have permission to hunt. It's a slim chance that he will be moving over onto the piece i hunt but who knows. It's kind of sad to see the gun season come but it was a good archery season.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Well I hope Niner or the Sticker 8 either walks in front of me tommorow, or they survive deermageddon....never been so nervous about the shotgun season as I am now...


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

AlwaysSwitchbck said:


> I'm heading out in the morning for the sz opener in otsego county. Just saw a huge buck out past the ears and tall tines pushing does across the road from where I have permission to hunt. It's a slim chance that he will be moving over onto the piece i hunt but who knows. It's kind of sad to see the gun season come but it was a good archery season.


you always the option to use a bow in gun season.


----------



## WNYArrowSlinger (Jan 27, 2010)

turkeygirl said:


> I am thanking the Lord because on the 2nd to last day of the season, at 9:30am yesterday, this guy got my tag on him:


Congrats!! Job well done!


----------



## Tax Lawyer (Feb 5, 2003)

We are into gun season......so maybe I won't get flamed too hard.

I hate NYS gun season and have low expectations.....basically zero. So I set up way back and decided to kill the first legal deer that presented a solid 500+ yard shot.

So.....I drilled this 5 pointer at 577 yards this morning. I've never shot at a game animal over 150 yards but I practiced at this distance all summer. It was a very gratifying experience.


----------



## mathews mike (Dec 16, 2008)

Congrats on the 5 pointer that's a hell of a shot


----------



## turkeygirl (Aug 13, 2006)

What a season! Put this in the general hunting forum and there's a longer story there but since it is a NY thread, I'll post a pic....I put down this 10 point with my 20 ga shotgun yesterday AM...He'll be going to the taxidermist as well. God has blessed me and I am very very thankful! Don't know if I'll ever have a season like this again but what a good one to remember!


----------



## hesseltine32 (Oct 1, 2009)

Congrats turkeygirl! Your taxi will be glad to see you again lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valastroa (Sep 20, 2010)

Last day of Early Bow Season!!


----------



## bowhuntnsteve (Jul 1, 2006)

Had to put the bow away & pull out the gun. Not as gratifying & if I could predict the future I would have hunted with my bow. Shot this buck last night as he come walkin the old logging road by me at 30 yds.





















First time I laid eyes on him, I have hundreds of Reconyx pix of him but never seen him during daylight till 4:25pm yesterday. He'd been staying in the corn on the PA side of the line till my farmer started cutting pieces of it last 2 nights.


Sent from my iPhone 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## davejohnson2 (Mar 20, 2008)

we ended up with 3 this weekend, 2 flatheads and a buck, girlfriend shot the buck only her 2nd deer


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

bowhuntnsteve said:


> Had to put the bow away & pull out the gun. Not as gratifying & if I could predict the future I would have hunted with my bow. Shot this buck last night as he come walkin the old logging road by me at 30 yds.
> View attachment 1523434
> 
> View attachment 1523435
> ...


You get him in NY or PA?


----------



## hookedonbow (Jul 24, 2010)

turkeygirl said:


> What a season! Put this in the general hunting forum and there's a longer story there but since it is a NY thread, I'll post a pic....I put down this 10 point with my 20 ga shotgun yesterday AM...He'll be going to the taxidermist as well. God has blessed me and I am very very thankful! Don't know if I'll ever have a season like this again but what a good one to remember!


You are a on roll..Congrats


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

Nice deer everyone keep them coming. lets see some more bow kills during gun season!


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

turkeygirl said:


> What a season! Put this in the general hunting forum and there's a longer story there but since it is a NY thread, I'll post a pic....I put down this 10 point with my 20 ga shotgun yesterday AM...He'll be going to the taxidermist as well. God has blessed me and I am very very thankful! Don't know if I'll ever have a season like this again but what a good one to remember!


Wow great deer! That 20ga is a sweet setup, I think its the way to go for a slug gun


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

I filled my two doe tags this weekend, one dressed out at 150 on the scale she was ginormous


----------



## bowhuntnsteve (Jul 1, 2006)

mhill said:


> You get him in NY or PA?


NY, PA is not open


----------



## WNYArrowSlinger (Jan 27, 2010)

turkeygirl said:


> What a season! Put this in the general hunting forum and there's a longer story there but since it is a NY thread, I'll post a pic....I put down this 10 point with my 20 ga shotgun yesterday AM...He'll be going to the taxidermist as well. God has blessed me and I am very very thankful! Don't know if I'll ever have a season like this again but what a good one to remember!


Great Season!! Congrats...


----------



## Bowtoons (Jan 4, 2008)

mathewshooterxt said:


> I had a big 8 come by me Saturday with half his rack missing but had no shot. They must be brawling pretty good right now. I sure would like to see the deer that broke his rack!


Is this him? This is one of the guys from the camp on Potomac. He shot it yesterday.


----------



## mathewshooterxt (Mar 2, 2009)

I think the one I saw was bigger but it was missing the same side. I thought all those guys hunted down at the falls park? Jeremy shot a big 8 at point blank range opening morning but we never found it! A great end to a suck ass season!


----------



## Bowtoons (Jan 4, 2008)

mathewshooterxt said:


> I think the one I saw was bigger but it was missing the same side. I thought all those guys hunted down at the falls park? Jeremy shot a big 8 at point blank range opening morning but we never found it! A great end to a suck ass season!


This is the first year this kid has hunted down there. Or for that matter his first year hunting period. I think his Uncle owns the camp. I'll ask him when I see him where he shot him. He's good friends with Markies little brother. The rest of them all shot up a bunch of 4 pts. Wonder why the hunting is getting worse every year down there. Sure isn't like it used to be.


----------



## Bowtoons (Jan 4, 2008)

mathewshooterxt said:


> I think the one I saw was bigger but it was missing the same side. I thought all those guys hunted down at the falls park? Jeremy shot a big 8 at point blank range opening morning but we never found it! A great end to a suck ass season!


Taco nick state park. Guess it's not the same 1.


----------



## Bowtoons (Jan 4, 2008)

mathewshootr said:


> Taco nick state park. Guess it's not the same 1.


Taughannock State park. Damn auto correct!


----------



## heavyfire99 (Feb 11, 2003)

Haven't seen a deer since opening day of gun season. Which is why I hate gun season. It's too long and too many morons trolling through the woods shooting at anything


----------



## mathewshooterxt (Mar 2, 2009)

mathewshootr said:


> Taughannock State park. Damn auto correct!


Yep, thats where all those guys hunt. Its a bow only area.


----------



## Grizz1219 (Nov 19, 2009)

Last week I took two does with the bow... 
















Then opening day of rifle...


----------



## WesternMAHunter (Sep 2, 2005)

been seeing plenty of does, but no bucks in Eastern NY.


----------



## hookedonbow (Jul 24, 2010)

As I was driving down, saw this in front of a house..gun season sure does a lot of damage to the herd..







and this guy is not a processor..


----------



## Tax Lawyer (Feb 5, 2003)

I've seen WAY worse.....

If they are legally tagged, nobody to blame but NYS and it's unlimited issuance of buck tags.


----------



## bowhuntnsteve (Jul 1, 2006)

hookedonbow said:


> As I was driving down, saw this in front of a house..gun season sure does a lot of damage to the herd..
> View attachment 1525287
> 
> and this guy is not a processor..


I see that alot too & around the Sherman area.


Sent from my iPhone 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## VA2 (Mar 26, 2007)

We had 3 deer shot off of the road on Sat. One was an 8point shot on my property and 2 doe were shot on my neighbors land.
I just love road hunters!


----------



## NYBOWHUNTER.COM (Mar 20, 2008)

Took my first buck since 2008 with the bow this morning in Westchester. Passed a similar (and slightly bigger) buck on two sits last week and thought this was him this morning. Couldn't pass the 12 yard shot. I'm happy with him, felt really good to get a buck on the ground again. Used a NAP Killzone (cut on contact tip) and he did the moon walk at 50 yards. It happened fast!


----------



## davejohnson2 (Mar 20, 2008)

took these 2 at 170 yards and missed the 3rd


----------



## crazysuperman44 (Jan 6, 2011)

Got this one on Saturday weighed 205 dressed. Love this picture with my up and coming hunter.


----------



## tweeter196 (Jun 9, 2009)

My gun opener success. Best buck I have ever gotten.


----------



## WNY Bowhunter (Aug 29, 2004)

davejohnson2 said:


> took these 2 at 170 yards and missed the 3rd


Just curious...but why would you try to kill all three? This is the type of "gun season mentality" that makes me appreciate the solitude of archery season a lot more with every passing year...


----------



## turkeygirl (Aug 13, 2006)

I was going to ask how he got so many tags? I only got one DMP.....


----------



## turkeygirl (Aug 13, 2006)

Congrats tweeter, nice buck!


----------



## WNY Bowhunter (Aug 29, 2004)

turkeygirl said:


> I was going to ask how he got so many tags? I only got one DMP.....


In my area you can legally possess 4 DMPs: 2 of your own and 2 signed over tags. In some WMU's they gave out extra tags on November 1st too.


----------



## tweeter196 (Jun 9, 2009)

turkeygirl said:


> Congrats tweeter, nice buck!



Thanks turkeygirl......your buck was a stud. Hope to get one like him someday.


----------



## hesseltine32 (Oct 1, 2009)

Here's a rub you don't see to often in New York. This hill side is loaded with moose sign haven't seen any this year but last 5 years or so we see a couple every season. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNY Bowhunter (Aug 29, 2004)

Well, I had my evening hunt ruined by some idiot coming in on me an hour before dark. Apparently, he didn't care about by truck already being there and ended up sitting 40 yds away. Needless to say, I headed back to my truck all ticked off...

I stopping to talk to a buddy of mine for a few minutes and on the way home I drove by the cloverfields on the backside of the woodlot that I had been hunting earlier and lo and behold the buck in my avatar was out there feeding with a yearling buck and a bunch of does. The property is owned by an anti-hunter so it serves as a sanctuary for the local deer. I watched through the binos as he got into a sparring match with the little 6-pt and payed no attention to the does? Boy, am I happy to see him alive and well after the first week of gun season. At the same time, it sucked to be within shooting range of the buck of a lifetime and not being able to pull the trigger!!!


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

I'm excited to hunt in the snow Sunday, hopefully the wind dies down


----------



## Bowtoons (Jan 4, 2008)

Headed out this morning to a 25 acre piece of property that I've had permission to hunt for the past 3 years, but never have. The owner is a good friend of mine and keeps telling me about all the big bucks he sees behind his house. Nobody has hunted it in probably 20 yrs. or maybe longer. Well, I finally got sick of all the idiots hunting around/in my other spots and went back there yesterday to hang a stand. I couldn't believe the sign! Scrapes, rubs and deer runs all over the place.


----------



## hookedonbow (Jul 24, 2010)

WNY Bowhunter said:


> In my area you can legally possess 4 DMPs: 2 of your own and 2 signed over tags. In some WMU's they gave out extra tags on November 1st too.


Correct, we get legally 2 doe tags and 2 consigned and then 2 bow/ml tags(one is either sex) and then the reg season buck tag, 2 bonus doe tags on november 1st; so a single hunter can take out 9 deer. 
I am telling you the insurance companies keep pushing the state to hand out tags like candy. By the time its our kids time to hunt there wont be any deer left.


----------



## arrowblaster (Feb 9, 2004)

hookedonbow said:


> Correct, we get legally 2 doe tags and 2 consigned and then 2 bow/ml tags(one is either sex) and then the reg season buck tag, 2 bonus doe tags on november 1st; so a single hunter can take out 9 deer.
> I am telling you the insurance companies keep pushing the state to hand out tags like candy. By the time its our kids time to hunt there wont be any deer left.


EXACTLY!!!!!! Between people that fill all their tags and yotes!


----------



## hookedonbow (Jul 24, 2010)

I have been hearing yotes every evening hunt I have sat on. Plan to call/shoot them next week on wards..


----------



## mathewshooterxt (Mar 2, 2009)

I've seen more yotes this season than ever. I've seen 5 so far along with 2 foxes and 2 locals dogs chasing deer around. This yote came a little too close during bow season. One thing that we've noticed is a huge decline in the turkey population. I used to see flocks of 30-40 birds at a time while bowhunting in the fall. This year we have yet to see a turkey between the 3 of us hunting!


----------



## SamPotter (Aug 31, 2012)

hesseltine32 said:


> Here's a rub you don't see to often in New York. This hill side is loaded with moose sign haven't seen any this year but last 5 years or so we see a couple every season.


This is not actually a rub, but the marks made by the bottom teeth of moose as they scrape the bark off to eat. Usually they like to do this on 6-8" Red and Striped Maples.


----------



## hesseltine32 (Oct 1, 2009)

SamPotter said:


> This is not actually a rub, but the marks made by the bottom teeth of moose as they scrape the bark off to eat. Usually they like to do this on 6-8" Red and Striped Maples.


That does make sense the way the Bark is missing not all smooth like a deers. Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SamPotter (Aug 31, 2012)

hesseltine32 said:


> That does make sense the way the Bark is missing not all smooth like a deers. Thanks


I'm sure there are rubs not too far away though. They look the same as a bucks except usually a whole 10' tree is destroyed. I usually see young white pines destroyed. My brother has several different bulls on his trail cam in the Adirondacks this year.


----------



## hesseltine32 (Oct 1, 2009)

Had a great time at hunting camp this weekend with this weekend with the guys. Our camp is up in the norther part of the ADKs were the deer population is extremely low. One of the guys sons got his first buck today 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nyhunt79 (Dec 21, 2007)

SamPotter said:


> I'm sure there are rubs not too far away though. They look the same as a bucks except usually a whole 10' tree is destroyed. I usually see young white pines destroyed. My brother has several different bulls on his trail cam in the Adirondacks this year.


That's sweet. Last year in forestport I saw where one had crossed the road. Easy to tell with the sandy road. I was pumped to see that


----------



## davejohnson2 (Mar 20, 2008)

WNY Bowhunter said:


> Just curious...but why would you try to kill all three? This is the type of "gun season mentality" that makes me appreciate the solitude of archery season a lot more with every passing year...


because we actually eat the meat, and only had 1 hanging. we have 8 doe tags between us and i had 2 signed to me, so i have 3 for our area. bow is for trophy huntin, gun is for putting mrat in the freezer. venison makes better steaks than a tag......


----------



## davejohnson2 (Mar 20, 2008)

turkeygirl said:


> I was going to ask how he got so many tags? I only got one DMP.....


4 family members, each got a dmp for our region, i got 2 signed to me, 2+1 = 3 if thats too hard for you trophy hunters to comprehend. also both were reported and are perfectly legal


----------



## hookedonbow (Jul 24, 2010)

davejohnson2 said:


> because we actually eat the meat, and only had 1 hanging. we have 8 doe tags between us and i had 2 signed to me, so i have 3 for our area. bow is for trophy huntin, gun is for putting mrat in the freezer. venison makes better steaks than a tag......


Each household is different, if you supplement your food source with venison then its great. But if hunters fill their freezers to gloat and pass on venison then we wont have a herd to hunt for pretty soon.


----------



## WNY Bowhunter (Aug 29, 2004)

davejohnson2 said:


> because we actually eat the meat, and only had 1 hanging. we have 8 doe tags between us and i had 2 signed to me, so i have 3 for our area. bow is for trophy huntin, gun is for putting mrat in the freezer. venison makes better steaks than a tag......



I killed two does with my bow and one with a rifle...so, I've been living off of a venison diet since October. It's your choice, but I'd rather have 3 good hunts than one massacre. If does are so plentiful in your area why waste tags on 65# fawns? Whatever, congrats on filling the freezer...


----------



## davejohnson2 (Mar 20, 2008)

for those complaining about killing all the deer, i saved one by killing this lady


----------



## davejohnson2 (Mar 20, 2008)

WNY Bowhunter said:


> I killed two does with my bow and one with a rifle...so, I've been living off of a venison diet since October. It's your choice, but I'd rather have 3 good hunts than one massacre. If does are so plentiful in your area why waste tags on 65# fawns? Whatever, congrats on filling the freezer...


only having 1 day a week to hunt is the limiting factor, work and college take up A LOT of time


----------



## WNY Bowhunter (Aug 29, 2004)

davejohnson2 said:


> for those complaining about killing all the deer, i saved one by killing this lady


Nice...:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up!!!


----------



## davejohnson2 (Mar 20, 2008)

hookedonbow said:


> Each household is different, if you supplement your food source with venison then its great. But if hunters fill their freezers to gloat and pass on venison then we wont have a herd to hunt for pretty soon.


we eat every scrap of meat thats for sure, i love the stuff, it really helps with the college food bill


----------



## SamPotter (Aug 31, 2012)

*Moose*

Here's 8 different bulls my brother got on the TC in the Adirondacks this fall.


----------



## hookedonbow (Jul 24, 2010)

I believe the deer have gone nocturnal.. havent seen anything in the last 2 days evening hunts..


----------



## hookedonbow (Jul 24, 2010)

SamPotter said:


> Here's 8 different bulls my brother got on the TC in the Adirondacks this fall.
> 
> View attachment 1527931
> View attachment 1527933
> ...


Nice, maybe one day NY will have moose hunts..


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

hookedonbow said:


> I believe the deer have gone nocturnal.. havent seen anything in the last 2 days evening hunts..


I didnt see a deer my last three sits. Late gun season sucks.


----------



## hookedonbow (Jul 24, 2010)

Will be able to go out again Friday, hopefully patterns would have changed again.


----------



## davejohnson2 (Mar 20, 2008)

well late gun is slow, we did some drives, group of 13 of us buddies, shot 2 big doe, 2 nice 8 points, a nice 6, and that coyote, passed a bunch of little guys. aint seeing anything while sitting


----------



## davejohnson2 (Mar 20, 2008)

i didnt get any deer though just the yote


----------



## woodyicon (Apr 13, 2003)

come and hunt 6r I'll show you what doe killing can do to a herd. Seen 2 does opening morning of gun season aint seen a deer since . This is the 5th year of this BS, and they just keep adding more tags! So, guys be careful of what you do to yourselves. NYS DEC are the biggest bunch of morons there is , and Jeremy Hurst is right at the top of that list!~


----------



## heavyfire99 (Feb 11, 2003)

hookedonbow said:


> I believe the deer have gone nocturnal.. havent seen anything in the last 2 days evening hunts..[/QU
> 
> I have not seen a deer since november 8th. wanna talk about frustrating. i hate hate hate gun season there is no need for a 3 week long gun season here in ny


----------



## WNY Bowhunter (Aug 29, 2004)

heavyfire99 said:


> hookedonbow said:
> 
> 
> > I believe the deer have gone nocturnal.. havent seen anything in the last 2 days evening hunts..[/QU
> ...


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

heavyfire99 said:


> hookedonbow said:
> 
> 
> > I believe the deer have gone nocturnal.. havent seen anything in the last 2 days evening hunts..[/QU
> ...


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

tackscall said:


> heavyfire99 said:
> 
> 
> > Dont forget the three day youth and 9 day ML gun seasons. Our deer get pounded, no doubt about it. IMO thats one major difference between NY/Pa and the "big buck" states like Wisconsin, Indiana, Ohio etc. They have very short gun seasons
> ...


----------



## Tax Lawyer (Feb 5, 2003)

mhill said:


> tackscall said:
> 
> 
> > I agree most states are 10 days of rifle/shotgun season and they have maybe two five day muzzle loading seasons. i wish we had a longer bow season without guns in the woods. Ill be bow in hand all season.
> ...


----------



## heavyfire99 (Feb 11, 2003)

its just really frustrating watching people aimlessly wander the woods in hopes to get something to pop up so they can pop off 6 rounds at a deer to say they shot 6 rounds at a deer. im not a trophy hunter but im bored with seeing 1.5 years olds. i passed up 14 1.5 years olds this year and i didnt see any bigger bucks. seen a bunch of does which i did take one. but in my humble opinion, the gun season should be 5 days only. there is no need for 3 weeks of gun season. push it back to like 3rd week of november, for 5 days. again, im no trophy hunter but it would be nice to see bigger bucks every once in awhile. oldest buck i have seen in the last 3 years is a 2.5 year old 10 point that went maybe 100"


----------



## hookedonbow (Jul 24, 2010)

heavyfire99 said:


> its just really frustrating watching people aimlessly wander the woods in hopes to get something to pop up so they can pop off 6 rounds at a deer to say they shot 6 rounds at a deer. im not a trophy hunter but im bored with seeing 1.5 years olds. i passed up 14 1.5 years olds this year and i didnt see any bigger bucks. seen a bunch of does which i did take one. but in my humble opinion, the gun season should be 5 days only. there is no need for 3 weeks of gun season. push it back to like 3rd week of november, for 5 days. again, im no trophy hunter but it would be nice to see bigger bucks every once in awhile. oldest buck i have seen in the last 3 years is a 2.5 year old 10 point that went maybe 100"


I agree, NYS should limit gun season to a week to 10 days.. 
I am also willing to say that we should have a minimum 6pt AR and no more DMP consignments..


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

Tax Lawyer said:


> mhill said:
> 
> 
> > My opinion is NYS is about license sales and reducing deer. It has no interest in mature, large racked bucks.
> ...


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

If every season here was like this season I would never complain again. I saw a ton of deer, good rutting activity, and a lot of bucks including 3 that I consider mature. I credit the mild winter last year


----------



## AlwaysSwitchbck (Oct 2, 2012)

I honestly don't think a long gun season is the problem because 75% of the hunters only hunt the first two weeks or so I assume. The first problem is we don't have a 3 points on one side rule. The next thing is we should have a one buck per season rule. What really needs to happen is we need to better micro manage our wmu's and they should actually be made smaller to better manage our deer herd. Our WMU's like many other states are too big and some areas in the wmu may have a ton of deer while another section may have a low deer density. I don't think a long gun season is to blame...I don't see many hunters after the 2nd weekend.


----------



## hesseltine32 (Oct 1, 2009)

AlwaysSwitchbck said:


> I honestly don't think a long gun season is the problem because 75% of the hunters only hunt the first two weeks or so I assume. The first problem is we don't have a 3 points on one side rule. The next thing is we should have a one buck per season rule. What really needs to happen is we need to better micro manage our wmu's and they should actually be made smaller to better manage our deer herd. Our WMU's like many other states are too big and some areas in the wmu may have a ton of deer while another section may have a low deer density. I don't think a long gun season is to blame...I don't see many hunters after the 2nd weekend.


I agree with you WMU' need to be made smaller I grew up in 5A and the northern part of it has 10x the deer the southern part does. I would wish they would give out doe permits for that area the ratio is so bad. I would love to see a antler restriction 3 point on one side added New york could grow a better deer heard.


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

I think the 3 point restriction is a good idea but I think the WMU's are fine the way they are. up north is so large because of the adirondacks and they are soooo big. also we do not have the farm land in CNY NNY and ENY to support huge rack deer. WNY has alot more farm land then other parts of the state. most of the deer we hunt are eating grass and shrubs. nothing that is high in protein like they do in the mid west with the bean and corn fields that produce high protein foods. I just thing NY gives alot of tags and the gun hunters just whip out areas and move to the next. The motto its brown its down needs to go. shoot more mature deer and let the young ones grow and the entire herd will be larger in 2-3 years. then ppl wouldnt be upset with the young deer being around. think about 1 mature doe usually has 2 fawns a year... if we give that doe 2 more years to mature and then kill her the first years deer will also be mature enough to hunt and then year after year we will be supported with mature deer. but we also have to consider if the agriculture can support so much deer or will our harsh winters with heavy snow kill alot of deer?


----------



## Tax Lawyer (Feb 5, 2003)

Tax Lawyer said:


> mhill said:
> 
> 
> > My opinion is NYS is about license sales and reducing deer. It has no interest in mature, large racked bucks.
> ...


----------



## turkeygirl (Aug 13, 2006)

Took this nice doe yesterday morning, was bedded in our woods with 2 others, first deer taken in our own woods Now tagged out for gun season.


----------



## woodyicon (Apr 13, 2003)

You don't need antler restrictions ! they have to stop or limit the doe tags . You can have all the big bucks you want ,but without does ,you won't have a herd ! plain and simple .and furthermore what do you care what "Joe the Hunter" shoots across the street if he's doing it legal . If you don't want to shoot 1.5 yr olds ,then don't . At $100.00 apop let him shoot whathe wants . I have always said antler restrictions are for selfish ,lazy people.


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

NY's current "shoot whatever you want" management plan has scarred the deer herd so badly that in much of the state few if any bucks make it beyond 2.5 years old. This is not a result that any self respecting biologist, or hunter for that matter, should be proud of . . . it is without a doubt the definition of selfish, lazy and overall poor management of hunting pressure. You don't need antler restrictions to fix the problem though, you could actually reduce hunting pressure on the bucks more effectively by going to a buck tag lottery, as is routinely done in western states. Then people can shoot what they want, if they get a tag. Antler restrictions are used here though because they are more "palatable" due to the fact that everyone still gets "their" buck tag.


----------



## davejohnson2 (Mar 20, 2008)

drove home from the college barn today, 64 deer in the corn field, one rack........some areas need a ton of does taken while others could use less pressure, im in an area that could use some extra does taken


----------



## heavyfire99 (Feb 11, 2003)

I've hunted hard this year . Last deer I have seen was on November 8th. I'm getting really effing frustrated .


----------



## hookedonbow (Jul 24, 2010)

davejohnson2 said:


> drove home from the college barn today, 64 deer in the corn field, one rack........some areas need a ton of does taken while others could use less pressure, im in an area that could use some extra does taken


Mind if I ask which county.. I have never seen 64 deer in a herd and I scout around Orleans, Genesee, Monroe, Wayne, Livingston and Ontario counties..


----------



## VA2 (Mar 26, 2007)

Having AR's or a one buck rule will never work! We have way to many people shooting way to many bucks and never tagging them!


----------



## hookedonbow (Jul 24, 2010)

VA2 said:


> Having AR's or a one buck rule will never work! We have way to many people shooting way to many bucks and never tagging them!


I have seen this happen too..specially some of our senior hunters doing this.


----------



## NYSBowman (Aug 21, 2012)

heavyfire99 said:


> I've hunted hard this year . Last deer I have seen was on November 8th. I'm getting really effing frustrated .


I've been hunting public land and haven't seen more than 2-3 deer in a single day. I've seen a total of 4 bucks (6 pointer, 2 forks, and a spike) this season.

Most of the season, I've seen a couple deer every OTHER sit.


----------



## AlwaysSwitchbck (Oct 2, 2012)

I hunted today from 1 to dark. Didn't see a tail but it was a beautiful day to be in the woods. Nice snowfall and it was quiet. I was bow hunting a bow only area. I'm about 50 yards off of private property that im told gets hit hard during gun season so im assuming this could be part of the reason I didn't see anything. Plus the moon was bright tonight so they might be moving more at night. Found some fresh tracks on the way out that I may set up by on friday since its further away from the private land and sees less pressure.


----------



## AlwaysSwitchbck (Oct 2, 2012)

mhill said:


> I think the 3 point restriction is a good idea but I think the WMU's are fine the way they are. up north is so large because of the adirondacks and they are soooo big. also we do not have the farm land in CNY NNY and ENY to support huge rack deer. WNY has alot more farm land then other parts of the state. most of the deer we hunt are eating grass and shrubs. nothing that is high in protein like they do in the mid west with the bean and corn fields that produce high protein foods. I just thing NY gives alot of tags and the gun hunters just whip out areas and move to the next. The motto its brown its down needs to go. shoot more mature deer and let the young ones grow and the entire herd will be larger in 2-3 years. then ppl wouldnt be upset with the young deer being around. think about 1 mature doe usually has 2 fawns a year... if we give that doe 2 more years to mature and then kill her the first years deer will also be mature enough to hunt and then year after year we will be supported with mature deer. but we also have to consider if the agriculture can support so much deer or will our harsh winters with heavy snow kill alot of deer?


You don't need farm land to support huge rack deer. Have you seen some of the bruisers taken out of the dacks every year? They are some heavy racked old bucks.


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

hookedonbow said:


> Mind if I ask which county.. I have never seen 64 deer in a herd and I scout around Orleans, Genesee, Monroe, Wayne, Livingston and Ontario counties..


Ive seen around 40 at one time in the field on the 90 just before Geneseo CC, if I win the powerball im buying that stretch


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

I'm in the Hudson Valley, and back in the late 80's/early 90's when the snow started melting in spring and the first patches of green alfalfa were exposed, you could see groups of 50-100 deer feeding on local farms. Now its more like 10-15. The DEC has eliminated DMP's in our area for several years now but the population is still quite low, which also means the fewer bucks that are here get hunted that much harder.


----------



## davejohnson2 (Mar 20, 2008)

hookedonbow said:


> Mind if I ask which county.. I have never seen 64 deer in a herd and I scout around Orleans, Genesee, Monroe, Wayne, Livingston and Ontario counties..


madison, on MSC campus, no hunting is allowed and the college owns about 300 acres of crop land that is un untable and it is unreal how many deer flock to this piece once the guns start going off.


----------



## turkeygirl (Aug 13, 2006)

I will say in my area DMPs should be increased but in the last few years they've been decreased. Last night there were TONS of does crossing the road on my drive home...unreal...had my chance 3 times to hit one....Another road I'll take home in nice weather I've seen large groups of does as well...


----------



## Grizz1219 (Nov 19, 2009)

Meleagris1 said:


> I'm in the Hudson Valley, and back in the late 80's/early 90's when the snow started melting in spring and the first patches of green alfalfa were exposed, you could see groups of 50-100 deer feeding on local farms. Now its more like 10-15. The DEC has eliminated DMP's in our area for several years now but the population is still quite low, which also means the fewer bucks that are here get hunted that much harder.


States don't get it... Can't kill a lot of bucks and expect deer #'s to not move down.. A buck can only breed 5-6 does a year.. and the fawns from ones bred during the second rut are smaller... dragging out the fawn dropping time allows predation to be higher... It's a lose lose... They need to work to get the buck doe ratio to a max of 5 does to 1 buck.. if not better.. But they won't... My states the worst... you get 2 buck tags and have to apply for doe permits.. Unreal...


----------



## Ron213 (Jan 1, 2010)

I don't know if anyone else has noticed this or not but, in the New york state regulations guide we receive with our license purchase there is an article titled "moving forward" on page 18 written by, I believe, our head wildlife biologist, Mr. Jeremy Hurst that states that "statewide pre-season adult sex ratios average about 1.6 adult does per adult buck". Does anyone believe this? I can say with pretty good certainty that this is not the case where I hunt. What does everyone else think? Just curious.


----------



## TauntoHawk (Aug 25, 2010)

That is so backwards its almost laughable



Grizz1219 said:


> States don't get it... Can't kill a lot of bucks and expect deer #'s to not move down.. A buck can only breed 5-6 does a year.. and the fawns from ones bred during the second rut are smaller... dragging out the fawn dropping time allows predation to be higher... It's a lose lose... They need to work to get the buck doe ratio to a max of 5 does to 1 buck.. if not better.. But they won't... My states the worst... you get 2 buck tags and have to apply for doe permits.. Unreal...


----------



## woodyicon (Apr 13, 2003)

Meleagris1 said:


> I'm in the Hudson Valley, and back in the late 80's/early 90's when the snow started melting in spring and the first patches of green alfalfa were exposed, you could see groups of 50-100 deer feeding on local farms. Now its more like 10-15. The DEC has eliminated DMP's in our area for several years now but the population is still quite low, which also means the fewer bucks that are here get hunted that much harder.


Then how can we be possibly taking more deer than ever ? according to DEC


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

Ron213 said:


> I don't know if anyone else has noticed this or not but, in the New york state regulations guide we receive with our license purchase there is an article titled "moving forward" on page 18 written by, I believe, our head wildlife biologist, Mr. Jeremy Hurst that states that "statewide pre-season adult sex ratios average about 1.6 adult does per adult buck". Does anyone believe this? I can say with pretty good certainty that this is not the case where I hunt. What does everyone else think? Just curious.


Per "adult buck"? No freakin way.


----------



## Ron213 (Jan 1, 2010)

That's what I thought!! I can't make this up, he put it in print! I thought maybe it was a typo and they accidentally put a decimal point between the 1 and the 6, ha,ha.


----------



## Salbo1 (Nov 5, 2011)

It's not always the States fault, and believe me, I'm no fan of Gov't. I have a relative with 400 ac. up near Binghamton that I would love access to BUT there's no deer there. Plus there are hunting clubs on both sides of him. I would think there is at least 1000 huntable ac. there. No one even considers any management, I think their motto is, "if it's brown, it's down." The membership fee is very reasonable too, but what good is it if there are very minimal animals, can I say shot out. One of the members (the only member) just shot a small 8 pt, after about 20 years of hunting there. Don't get me wrong, I have no issues with people taking deer but from a management POV it doesn't seem right. Three hunting clubs with close to 1000 ac. and no plan.


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

Salbo1 said:


> It's not always the States fault, and believe me, I'm no fan of Gov't. I have a relative with 400 ac. up near Binghamton that I would love access to BUT there's no deer there. Plus there are hunting clubs on both sides of him. I would think there is at least 1000 huntable ac. there. No one even considers any management, I think their motto is, "if it's brown, it's down." The membership fee is very reasonable too, but what good is it if there are very minimal animals, can I say shot out. One of the members (the only member) just shot a small 8 pt, after about 20 years of hunting there. Don't get me wrong, I have no issues with people taking deer but from a management POV it doesn't seem right. Three hunting clubs with close to 1000 ac. and no plan.


If you have 400 acres and they stay off you could have a nice sanctuary in between the two clubs. Let them pressure all the surrounding land. Put some food plots in the middle of it if you can


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

woodyicon said:


> Then how can we be possibly taking more deer than ever ? according to DEC


The state harvest in 2010 was 230,100, and in 2011 was 228,359. This is a slight decrease, but more or less stable. However this is statewide. Some DMU's are seeing tremendous population growth while others are seeing declines. My county is a good example, its made up of 4 WMU's and the eastern two units are seeing growth, while the western units the deer numbers have been decreasing for a number of years. We haven't been able to get a first choice DMP in these units for several years, absolutely no DMP's being issued, which makes sense given what is happening.


----------



## mspaci (Oct 29, 2007)

My records from this year indicate that my area is at about 1.5 does to 1 buck this year. Lots of chasing, rut ativity, rubs, scrapes, etc. I cant complain about the job the state is doing. Mike


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

mspaci said:


> My records from this year indicate that my area is at about 1.5 does to 1 buck this year. Lots of chasing, rut ativity, rubs, scrapes, etc. I cant complain about the job the state is doing. Mike


Any buck, or adult buck? I saw a whole lot of yearling bucks this year so I could buy it if theyre referring to all bucks


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Not for nothing, but isnt the point of deer season to REDUCE the population? 

My insurance company doesnt car if I hit a mature buck with my Suburban, or if it is a spike horn or a doe...to them it is a DEER...

I am pretty sure NY could give two craps about making us a "Big Buck State"....and drawing in non-resident hunters...hell, half the world thinks we are ALL NY City still....I could not imagine a guy from the midwest booking a guided hunt here in NY....ever.


----------



## Salbo1 (Nov 5, 2011)

tackscall said:


> If you have 400 acres and they stay off you could have a nice sanctuary in between the two clubs. Let them pressure all the surrounding land. Put some food plots in the middle of it if you can


That's actually a great idea but since I'm not a member, for the reason I stated above, I couldn't start it. So I stay put in my suburban bowhunting area. Maybe one day.


----------



## hesseltine32 (Oct 1, 2009)

NY911 said:


> Not for nothing, but isnt the point of deer season to REDUCE the population?
> 
> My insurance company doesnt car if I hit a mature buck with my Suburban, or if it is a spike horn or a doe...to them it is a DEER...
> 
> I am pretty sure NY could give two craps about making us a "Big Buck State"....and drawing in non-resident hunters...hell, half the world thinks we are ALL NY City still....I could not imagine a guy from the midwest booking a guided hunt here in NY....ever.


I think nys won't put an AR state wide because they don't want to loose hunters from what I have heard. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

Salbo1 said:


> That's actually a great idea but since I'm not a member, for the reason I stated above, I couldn't start it. So I stay put in my suburban bowhunting area. Maybe one day.


I misunderstood, thought the 400 acres was your family's, not part of the clubs


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

AlwaysSwitchbck said:


> I hunted today from 1 to dark. Didn't see a tail but it was a beautiful day to be in the woods. Nice snowfall and it was quiet. I was bow hunting a bow only area. I'm about 50 yards off of private property that im told gets hit hard during gun season so im assuming this could be part of the reason I didn't see anything. Plus the moon was bright tonight so they might be moving more at night. Found some fresh tracks on the way out that I may set up by on friday since its further away from the private land and sees less pressure.


Ill tip you off about your spot, people that own the property adjacent to the bow only area they drive it during gun season because they know that is a safe spot for the deer. they send hunters through that spot and push then toward the private spot and slaughter the deer.


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

Just got back from a trip to Kentucky for thanksgiving, their license gives you the right to take 1 buck and 1 doe throughout the entire season i believe no matter the weapon... maybe NY should mimic it. i think NY just gives to many tags out and they is why people just shoot everything. if they had to use their expensive tags wisely then they might think twice before shooting a yearling because the larger deer will produce more meat. just a thought.


----------



## hookedonbow (Jul 24, 2010)

Didnt really go hunting but more like scouting, walked around a 300 acre parcel from 1-5pm and all I jumped were 6 does..
this is in ontario county where majority hunters have the if its brown its down mentality.


----------



## AlwaysSwitchbck (Oct 2, 2012)

Hunted last night in an archery only area and decided to just hunt a totally new spot and see what happens. Had 6 doe come within 20 yards right at last light. This area's season ends nov 30th so it was my last hurrah. If it wasn't such a hassle to have them butchered up here than I would of taken one but since i'm in college and picking it up before break might be a problem. Hunted today in otsego county (rifle) and saw 3 does total and some other hunters. Looking for a decent buck but its been tough with the gun.


----------



## hesseltine32 (Oct 1, 2009)

mhill said:


> Just got back from a trip to Kentucky for thanksgiving, their license gives you the right to take 1 buck and 1 doe throughout the entire season i believe no matter the weapon... maybe NY should mimic it. i think NY just gives to many tags out and they is why people just shoot everything. if they had to use their expensive tags wisely then they might think twice before shooting a yearling because the larger deer will produce more meat. just a thought.


Any luck mhill? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gjs4 (Jan 10, 2006)

5 years ago i was on here all the time and felt like i was selling conspiracy theories saying the state stats were bunk...so happy to see that at least a few stopped drinking the Kool Aid

If you have any doubts- just call the state and ask how they determine the population of a region and what percentage of the take numbers were retrieved versus calcuated.....

Come to the conclusion all things in NY are tainted and the more government involvement the more youre getting screwed


----------



## lOnEwOlF110 (Dec 7, 2004)

Bucks were chasing hard yesterday evening.


----------



## VA2 (Mar 26, 2007)

gjs4 said:


> 5 years ago i was on here all the time and felt like i was selling conspiracy theories saying the state stats were bunk...so happy to see that at least a few stopped drinking the Kool Aid
> 
> If you have any doubts- just call the state and ask how they c
> 
> ...


This is so true!
I always said they pull numbers out of the air!


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

Ive heard they survey farmers, is that true? What are they gonna say?


----------



## hesseltine32 (Oct 1, 2009)

tackscall said:


> Ive heard they survey farmers, is that true? What are they gonna say?


I hope not. I know they send out a bow hunters survey each year. I'm assuming that gets used in estimating population 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbowhunter (Jul 16, 2006)

Here is how it works...
http://www.dec.ny.gov/outdoor/47738.html

"The process of moving from harvest reports to harvest estimates is fundamentally quite simple. At its essence, harvest calculation involves the number of deer reported, the number of deer checked by DEC staff, and the number of deer that were both reported and checked. With these numbers we can determine a reporting rate and then calculate the number of deer actually harvested."

The way they do this is not as bad as the way they come up with the number of allowed tags. It's in the deer plan starting on page 12.
http://www.dec.ny.gov/docs/wildlife_pdf/deerplan2012.pdf


----------



## WNY Bowhunter (Aug 29, 2004)

Went out this morning with intentions of trying to fill a signed over doe tag for the owners of one of my main hunting properties. I ended up taking this nice fat doe @ 215 yds with my T/C Icon .308, the 165 grain Nosler Ballistic-tip did a number on her!!! They were happy to have some venison to put in their freezer...


----------



## RCL (Apr 23, 2004)

WNY Bowhunter said:


> Went out this morning with intentions of trying to fill a signed over doe tag for the owners of one of my main hunting properties. I ended up taking this nice fat doe @ 215 yds with my T/C Icon .308, *the 165 grain Nosler Ballistic-tip did a number on her!!!* They were happy to have some venison to put in their freezer...


One of the best deer bullets ever made, IMO.......:thumb:


----------



## AlwaysSwitchbck (Oct 2, 2012)

WNY Bowhunter said:


> Went out this morning with intentions of trying to fill a signed over doe tag for the owners of one of my main hunting properties. I ended up taking this nice fat doe @ 215 yds with my T/C Icon .308, the 165 grain Nosler Ballistic-tip did a number on her!!! They were happy to have some venison to put in their freezer...


Sweet.


----------



## WNY Bowhunter (Aug 29, 2004)

RCL said:


> One of the best deer bullets ever made, IMO.......:thumb:


I've shot 3 deer with these loads so far and am really impressed with their performance. They leave a lot bigger hole that the 150 grain Hornady SST's I was using previously. This doe left a bloodtrail that looked like she was hit with a Rage broadhead!!!


----------



## paulhood77 (Jan 14, 2010)

I watch one buck chase 3 does out of thicket where I parked car laste nite when I was leaving my hunting propery in Millerton.



lOnEwOlF110 said:


> Bucks were chasing hard yesterday evening.


----------



## RCL (Apr 23, 2004)

WNY Bowhunter said:


> I've shot 3 deer with these loads so far and am really impressed with their performance. They leave a lot bigger hole that the 150 grain Hornady SST's I was using previously. This doe left a bloodtrail that looked like she was hit with a Rage broadhead!!!


I've used them in PA and NY (over a charge of IMR4350) for several deer. You just have to keep them off the shoulder to avoid to much meat damage....:yo:


----------



## WNY Bowhunter (Aug 29, 2004)

RCL said:


> I've used them in PA and NY (over a charge of IMR4350) for several deer. You just have to keep them off the shoulder to avoid to much meat damage....:yo:


Now you tell me...:tongue:. Her front end is destroyed...


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

yesterday i watched an 8 pt chase 4 does past my house across 2 roads into a field just before dark. there were 2 doe and 2 yearling doe, maybe the younger does are going into heat now?


----------



## davejohnson2 (Mar 20, 2008)

bucks were chasing hard in PA, buddy shot a 120" 8 that was chasing with a couple smaller bucks in a group of about 7 doe


----------



## Wildan (Jul 29, 2011)

WNY Bowhunter said:


> Now you tell me...:tongue:. Her front end is destroyed...


Try the 165 Accubond Noslers,a lot less destruction.


----------



## AlwaysSwitchbck (Oct 2, 2012)

It's coming down to the end boys...looking to fill a doe tag in my area 4F to finish off the season but if a shooter buck comes close enough then I'll let him have it. I might be doing some winter archery down in NJ after the holidays and before I go back to school. Who knows if I'll have the time.


----------



## BOWCHIEF (Oct 6, 2006)

I arrowed this big doe the 30th. Man, it was cold!!! Went in and setup in the dark in a new spot where I'd been watching her from a distance. After 5 hours in my stand with temps in the lower teens and a cold North wind she finally showed up and I was lucky enough to put a good shot on her.


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

Congrats bro, thats a horse of a doe!


----------



## redhookred1 (Dec 9, 2008)

Wow! that is the biggest doe I have ever seen! Do ya know how much she weighed?


----------



## Yamahog12 (Sep 3, 2007)

If she had a hump she'd be a camel!


----------



## hesseltine32 (Oct 1, 2009)

big ol doe


----------



## rebbie (Sep 30, 2005)

WNY Bowhunter said:


> I've shot 3 deer with these loads so far and am really impressed with their performance. They leave a lot bigger hole that the 150 grain Hornady SST's I was using previously. This doe left a bloodtrail that looked like she was hit with a Rage broadhead!!!


WNY Bowhunter, Did you get a chance at a mature buck this year? Maybe I missed your post. Thanks.


----------



## WNY Bowhunter (Aug 29, 2004)

I had the one in my avatar @ 175 yds the day after Thanksgiving. He was out in a cloverfield with 10-12 does/ fawns and a small buck. Unfortunately, he was on the neighbor's property and surrounded by Posted signs so I couldn't drop the hammer on him. It's been a pretty bad year in my area for big deer being harvested. I haven't hear of anything that's too outstanding be taken locally...

How'd you make out Rebbie?


----------



## WesternMAHunter (Sep 2, 2005)

I haven't seen a thing since gun season opened.


----------



## Yamahog12 (Sep 3, 2007)

I have not seen a deer in the last 18 or so hours on stand- including 10.5 straight last Friday from dark till dark! It has been even longer than that since I've seen a buck. Gotta admit, I'm about ready for the season to end.


----------



## mspaci (Oct 29, 2007)

thought it was buck to doe ratio, not MATURE buck to does ratio. Not including fawns I have seen approx a buck for every 2 does this season. It has been a great year, again last evening observed a small buck chasing does around in the field, all of which were dead if I chose to shoot. Mike


----------



## Yamahog12 (Sep 3, 2007)

mspaci said:


> thought it was buck to doe ratio, not MATURE buck to does ratio. Not including fawns I have seen approx a buck for every 2 does this season. It has been a great year, again last evening observed a small buck chasing does around in the field, all of which were dead if I chose to shoot. Mike


Last year I saw more bucks than does. Recently I've seen nothing! In the right place but at the wrong time.


----------



## phade (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm seeing a ton of does during regular season, but only saw one buck where a shot opportunity presented itself...eyeballed a shooter 2x but no shot chance. Been two weekends since a buck sighting....I've passed doe after doe after doe. Took one on Tuesday opening week so not really in the need for meat after taking two bow bucks this fall (NY and Ohio). 

I'm pretty frustrated as my hunting access has been shrinking over the years and for the first time, I feel like I only have one legit spot for seeing a buck and overhunting it has become a reality.


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

Yamahog12 said:


> Last year I saw more bucks than does. Recently I've seen nothing! In the right place but at the wrong time.


I think I have as well. One hunt this year I saw 9 bucks in a bachelor group, I think they were all 1.5 but one


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

I havent seen a deer in 4 sits now, however I did punt a bunch out on my way in Saturday morning


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

I've been enjoying the duck hunting . . . :thumbs_up


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

Meleagris1 said:


> I've been enjoying the duck hunting . . . :thumbs_up


I have a new property that has mallards crashing in to the creek on it all day long, my neighbor and I are going to get after them next Sunday. Im excited, never duck hunted before. When he got in to it he gave up deer hunting


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

tackscall said:


> I have a new property that has mallards crashing in to the creek on it all day long, my neighbor and I are going to get after them next Sunday. Im excited, never duck hunted before. When he got in to it he gave up deer hunting


Be careful, it's addicting! Sounds like you are in a good spot. You will love it, it is an absolute blast. My county is basically the armpit of NYS deer hunting, but we've got great ducks and I like to take advantage of it.


----------



## hookedonbow (Jul 24, 2010)

Anyone going out tomorrow ?
temps will be dropping all day..


----------



## RCL (Apr 23, 2004)

hookedonbow said:


> Anyone going out tomorrow ?
> temps will be dropping all day..


Leaving for the cabin shortly.......:wink:


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

Im hunting tomorrow (Thursday), looks like it should be a gem. Cold and no wind, high pressure. Guarantee I wont see a thing but I cant not go


----------



## Captain Cully (Oct 4, 2009)

Got a small doe with a .270 in Cayuga co on Sunday night. Sat through driving rain for an hour then right at about 4 it let up and out they came.

But last week, Thursday, I fired 3 arrows into my 3D target behind my house. Hang my bow. Walk down. Pull my arrows. Look up and this guy was bedded 15 yards from me. Can't shoot because I'm in a 1-2 acre common wooded area behind the house in a neighborhood. Grabbed my camera and shot him with it instead. Nice deer. He was with a 6 & 2 does. Been looking out the windows everyday since, wishing I shot at him... He's a 9. With a sticker by his right brow.











The 6 is right in front of him to the left in the pic


----------



## AlwaysSwitchbck (Oct 2, 2012)

Im headed out this weekend and if I get down there in time the last hour or so on Friday. Haven't seen a buck since bow season on stand. The last weekend of gun season always seems to surprise me though. I shot a 5 pt on the last weekend two years ago and last year I had a decent buck pushed to me on the last afternoon of the season.


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

The Thanksgiving of the 5' snow I had a big drop tine buck bedded down behind my target in Clarence, no hunting area. Ill dig up the pic


----------



## hookedonbow (Jul 24, 2010)

Captain Cully said:


> Got a small doe with a .270 in Cayuga co on Sunday night. Sat through driving rain for an hour then right at about 4 it let up and out they came.
> 
> But last week, Thursday, I fired 3 arrows into my 3D target behind my house. Hang my bow. Walk down. Pull my arrows. Look up and this guy was bedded 15 yards from me. Can't shoot because I'm in a 1-2 acre common wooded area behind the house in a neighborhood. Grabbed my camera and shot him with it instead. Nice deer. He was with a 6 & 2 does. Been looking out the windows everyday since, wishing I shot at him... He's a 9. With a sticker by his right brow.
> 
> ...


Nice buck..
If you can shoot to practice why cant you shoot to kill?


----------



## hookedonbow (Jul 24, 2010)

Froze out this afternoon/evening and saw nothing..
Driving back along the way counted 6 deer in the fields. Definitely have gone nocturnal around my area.


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

Next year come late gun season I'm hunting 9:30 - 2:30. I won't see less deer


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

24 degrees and still as can be


----------



## Yamahog12 (Sep 3, 2007)

I hope to get out at noon today. 13F here when I got up for work this morning.


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

tackscall said:


> Next year come late gun season I'm hunting 9:30 - 2:30. I won't see less deer


I do this often, especially with a full moon.


----------



## mathewshooterxt (Mar 2, 2009)

I just bought a new house and was moving some stuff over to it last week. When I pulled in there were 4 does in my backyard. Yesterday I saw a monster buck standing in a field less than 1/4 mile down the road from my new house about a half hour before dark. This morning I was over there again and had 3 does and a decent buck just inside the woods behind my house walking through at 9:30 am! I'm really gonna have to get to know the neighbors around here and see if they'll let me hunt!


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

weird year on th eland I hunt. there was no rut activity at all, all archery season and gun opener. I went out on the monday of opening week it was nuts. from 7-8 I saw about 7 or 8 bucks. A few small, a few ok size, one big and a HUGE HUGE Buck that was gaurding the pine trees by the field line and kicking all these bucks out of there. Really cool morning. After that no one on the land has seen a buck, we are seeing htem in the fields at night but thats it. Going to try a few new spots this week and see what happens. No one around us shot any of the bucks we are after so they are still there somewhere


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

Whos ready for late bow/muzz season? ill be getting done with this semester at school in a few days here i should have close to a week of all day hunts. I filled a bow doe tag this season i still have 2 doe tags and a buck tag. looking to fill them very soon! also my dad has 2 doe tags for my area he can sign over if i need them but probably wont need them.


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

Didnt see or hear a living thing today, and it was one of those mornings when Id have heard movement for 100s of yards. Depressing this time of year. I should focus on steelhead we've got great conditions


----------



## Bowtoons (Jan 4, 2008)

mathewshooterxt said:


> I just bought a new house and was moving some stuff over to it last week. When I pulled in there were 4 does in my backyard. Yesterday I saw a monster buck standing in a field less than 1/4 mile down the road from my new house about a half hour before dark. This morning I was over there again and had 3 does and a decent buck just inside the woods behind my house walking through at 9:30 am! I'm really gonna have to get to know the neighbors around here and see if they'll let me hunt!


I know one of your neighbors. He is one of allies friends father. He hunts on the other side of church rd. He said he and a lot of other people have been trying to get permission to hunt that lot behind you and he said the people that own it don't let anyone hunt it. He said he sees some big ones in that field on the left as soon as you turn on mud lake. That's pretty much his backyard. 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GunnerNYS (Sep 7, 2011)

Meleagris1 said:


> I do this often, especially with a full moon.


'
'
'
always do this on a Full moon outside the rut


----------



## Yamahog12 (Sep 3, 2007)

Spent the whole afternoon on stand. I had a doe walk under me only 2 minutes after I got in the stand. But she was the only deer I saw!


----------



## oneway27 (Mar 24, 2011)

Hey guys I have a question. What tags can you use for the bow/muzzle season? I got a buck during archery and was wondering if I could use my reg season buck tag?


----------



## escout402 (Feb 22, 2011)

I shot this little 7 pointer on Opening Day of gun season. He was chasing a little doe all over the hill, and she cam running past me so close that I could have reached out and touched her when she went by. He was right behind her, hot on her tail and grunting, running straight at me. One shot with my .280, and dropped him in his tracks. It was 8 steps from me to him. I was using 140 grain Fusion. On the night before Thanksgiving, I was walking out of the woods at 4:30pm, and had a giant 10 pointer standing at 30 yards. That hurt to not be able to shoot, but I am thinking of making the trip back to NY for the last weekend of muzzleloader season, probably with my bow in hand.


----------



## Captain Cully (Oct 4, 2009)

oneway27 said:


> Hey guys I have a question. What tags can you use for the bow/muzzle season? I got a buck during archery and was wondering if I could use my reg season buck tag?


You burned your bow tag, but if you paid for one, you should still have a muzzle tag.


----------



## Chromeslayer (Jan 6, 2012)

oneway27 said:


> Hey guys I have a question. What tags can you use for the bow/muzzle season? I got a buck during archery and was wondering if I could use my reg season buck tag?



yes you can use your reg season tag during muzz season... and it can be used as a either sex tag


----------



## 7R Archer (Oct 26, 2011)

oneway27 said:


> Hey guys I have a question. What tags can you use for the bow/muzzle season? I got a buck during archery and was wondering if I could use my reg season buck tag?



Yes you can use your reg season buck tag. You can also use your bow/mz antlerless and any DMP's you have.


----------



## oneway27 (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks guys!!!!!! The handbook is very vague on this information. I'm going to call the DEC tomorrow just to be safe.


----------



## Chromeslayer (Jan 6, 2012)

oneway27 said:


> Thanks guys!!!!!! The handbook is very vague on this information. I'm going to call the DEC tomorrow just to be safe.



its very clearly stated in the DEC book on what and when your tags can be used


----------



## oneway27 (Mar 24, 2011)

Chromeslayer said:


> its very clearly stated in the DEC book on what and when your tags can be used


Yeah I just noticed it. I was looking more at the bow/muzzle tag section for some reason. Thanks again for the help!


----------



## mathewshooterxt (Mar 2, 2009)

mathewshootr said:


> I know one of your neighbors. He is one of allies friends father. He hunts on the other side of church rd. He said he and a lot of other people have been trying to get permission to hunt that lot behind you and he said the people that own it don't let anyone hunt it. He said he sees some big ones in that field on the left as soon as you turn on mud lake. That's pretty much his backyard.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


Thats where I saw the big one right before dark. It was as big as my 15 pointer! I figured the guy dont let anyone hunt. Nothing but thick nasty swamp behind my house, all I need to do is get someone to let me go back there! Theres about 10 different people who own parts of that swamp. The guy on the corner of church owns 60 acres. The guy right next door to me owns 20.


----------



## AlwaysSwitchbck (Oct 2, 2012)

Ready for this last weekend and maybe one day next week to finish my season. Who knows what will happen. Rifle in hand this weekend and either the thompson center next week or my mathews. Might be doing some winter bow down in NJ but I say that every year.


----------



## 7R Archer (Oct 26, 2011)

Chromeslayer said:


> its very clearly stated in the DEC book on what and when your tags can be used



It sure does.
I was not aware that the reg season tag can also be used for antlerless in the late season - until you pointed it out last night.
Has that always been true or is it a fairly new rule?


----------



## RCL (Apr 23, 2004)

7R Archer said:


> It sure does.
> I was not aware that the reg season tag can also be used for antlerless in the late season - until you pointed it out last night.
> Has that always been true or is it a fairly new rule?


Been like that a while now......:noidea:


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

You guys can have the rest of the deer. Im going duck hunting this weekend. I should probably get my 3D rig out and get to work too, thats only a month away


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

RCL said:


> Been like that a while now......:noidea:


Correct. A lot of hunters don't realize that. Here is a chart that lays it all out, and clearly shows what each tag may be used for.

http://www.dec.ny.gov/outdoor/8305.html


----------



## hookedonbow (Jul 24, 2010)

Meleagris1 said:


> Correct. A lot of hunters don't realize that. Here is a chart that lays it all out, and clearly shows what each tag may be used for.
> 
> http://www.dec.ny.gov/outdoor/8305.html


WOW.. I was in the dark too..thanks


----------



## hookedonbow (Jul 24, 2010)

Went out for the last weekend hoping.. didnt even see anything except a lonely fawn around 11.. 6-7 shot total all around..


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

Hunted Friday-Sunday and didn't see anything  going hunt my brothers friends land this week with the bow and hope I can get a doe.


----------



## WNY Bowhunter (Aug 29, 2004)

Season ended on a great note. Didn't punch my buck tag but I did find out that hitlist buck #1 made it through gun season and he has a large antlered buddy running with him. Can't wait to look for his sheds in a few weeks!!!


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

Well I duck hunted today, and I suck at that too. Actually we couldnt get out on Lake Ontario it looked like the ocean with 4' breakers. We setup in a creek but all the ducks we saw were way high. Theyre pretty leery in there this late in the season


----------



## hookedonbow (Jul 24, 2010)

tackscall said:


> Well I duck hunted today, and I suck at that too. Actually we couldnt get out on Lake Ontario it looked like the ocean with 4' breakers. We setup in a creek but all the ducks we saw were way high. Theyre pretty leery in there this late in the season


I will go out again over the weekend, 1 day with the bow the next with ML..hopefully fill my reg season tag. Ducks and bucks are leery after being shot at ..


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

hookedonbow said:


> I will go out again over the weekend, 1 day with the bow the next with ML..hopefully fill my reg season tag. Ducks and bucks are leery after being shot at ..


Id be leery too


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

Anyone ever hunt Stid Hill public land? I have to work in Rochester Thursday and might shoot over there in the afternoon. Maybe get lucky with the ML


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

Clarence, NY East side of Harris Hill just North of Sheridan. I go by here every day and never saw him before. Hes a decent buck and there was a real good buck with him. Crappy phone pic from 100 yards, sorry


----------



## hookedonbow (Jul 24, 2010)

tackscall said:


> View attachment 1540809
> Clarence, NY East side of Harris Hill just North of Sheridan. I go by here every day and never saw him before. Hes a decent buck and there was a real good buck with him. Crappy phone pic from 100 yards, sorry


Neat..wondering if you had binos & could you tell if its a true white whitetail or an albino?


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

I believe he was an albino. I see a lot of white deer in the area and the brown eyes stick out like a sore thumb, I think this guys were pink


----------



## hookedonbow (Jul 24, 2010)

tackscall said:


> I believe he was an albino. I see a lot of white deer in the area and the brown eyes stick out like a sore thumb, I think this guys were pink


Planning to go out after any this weekend?


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

man is it slow or what right now? went out today and didnt even hear a squirrel.


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

Yes, cant hunt these guys though. Although theyre only a block from being fair game


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

mhill said:


> man is it slow or what right now? went out today and didnt even hear a squirrel.


I havent seen a deer since opening Sunday. Once gun season arrives its horrible around here


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

tackscall said:


> Anyone ever hunt Stid Hill public land? I have to work in Rochester Thursday and might shoot over there in the afternoon. Maybe get lucky with the ML


Im gonna check this out tomorrow


----------



## hookedonbow (Jul 24, 2010)

tackscall said:


> Im gonna check this out tomorrow


Goodluck..


----------



## hookedonbow (Jul 24, 2010)

tackscall said:


> Yes, cant hunt these guys though. Although theyre only a block from being fair game


Why not, I didnt think white deer /albino were protected in NYS


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

hookedonbow said:


> Why not, I didnt think white deer /albino were protected in NYS


Theyre not, these deer just happen to be in a non hunting area. Theyre across the street from where you can hunt though, just not a place that I have permission


----------



## hookedonbow (Jul 24, 2010)

tackscall said:


> Theyre not, these deer just happen to be in a non hunting area. Theyre across the street from where you can hunt though, just not a place that I have permission


gotcha, hopefully they cross the street one day for you, I would love to get one...


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

I would smoke one in a second. Full mount for sure!


----------



## turkeygirl (Aug 13, 2006)

Went out with my muzzeloader antlerless tag the other evening, very cold, no deer, saw some tracks though and found a spot for the trail cam. Plan to get out this weekend with the ML. I see alot of deer in the fields at night driving home...they must be pretty hungry.


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

Well who ever named that state land Stid Hill should be punched in the neck. Its a sheer wall! I had to scale scale a wall to get out of the gorge I hiked up when I started to realize it was never going to end. Got to the top and was a sweaty mess. I decided to hike back down the other side and watch the creek bottom and didnt see anything. I did bump a deer on my way out. There were four cars there, on Thursday of the late season


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

Great hunt today. Guys driving the woods around my lease by dropping off a black lab and letting it roam around. Head to another place I have permission and the neighbors there are driving their property with firecrackers. Awesome. How many days until bow season?


----------



## WesternMAHunter (Sep 2, 2005)

i went out one last time sunday... nothing... time to hang everything up till next October!


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

Im such a chump. Im taking a half day tomorrow. I cant help myself


----------



## daddylongfinger (Jul 19, 2012)

You never know!


----------



## daddylongfinger (Jul 19, 2012)

Seeing pictures of those "late season" bucks gets you thinking that it may happen


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

not a lot of those from NY! Id be happy with a doe


----------



## hookedonbow (Jul 24, 2010)

Another great season coming to end..my best yr ever.
Good Luck to all who plan to venture out tomorrow.


----------



## onemelo1 (Dec 13, 2009)

Trail camera photos of 9 point 















And photo of him in me and my kids hands















Not the biggest buck I seen this in the woods this year but was still a nice buck here in NY


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

Thats great. Someday I want to kill a buck I have on cam


----------



## Btank (Aug 25, 2010)

My 3 yr quest on this buck came to a close last night from a 66 yr old neighbor shot during Muzzeloader, named this buck Hollywood. Loved his picture but rarely showed himself. When i did he was out of shooting range, aged him to be about 6.5 yrs old. He lost mass this yr but gained length on his left g3. This is a monster for our area that rarely make it through poaching and bucks not making it to maturity. I'm just glad he was taken legally. Somber moment for me but happy for the old batt and his grandson.


----------



## AlwaysSwitchbck (Oct 2, 2012)

Now on to spring turkey. Looking to repeat my good season last year.


----------



## hookedonbow (Jul 24, 2010)

Btank said:


> My 3 yr quest on this buck came to a close last night from a 66 yr old neighbor shot during Muzzeloader, named this buck Hollywood. Loved his picture but rarely showed himself. When i did he was out of shooting range, aged him to be about 6.5 yrs old. He lost mass this yr but gained length on his left g3. This is a monster for our area that rarely make it through poaching and bucks not making it to maturity. I'm just glad he was taken legally. Somber moment for me but happy for the old batt and his grandson.


that's a good one..


----------



## hookedonbow (Jul 24, 2010)

time to go after some yotes..just our first snowfall..


----------



## hookedonbow (Jul 24, 2010)

NYers any one shed hunting yet? 
I saw a fork still walking around with both sides today.


----------



## WNY Bowhunter (Aug 29, 2004)

Yep. I hit 12 for the year on January 15th, but haven't had much luck since then.

Here are a few...


----------



## WNY Bowhunter (Aug 29, 2004)

continued...

Nice 143" set laying side-by-side:














































Last February, I found this same buck's sheds laying together in the same field. There was a little less snow at the time...










Comparison:


----------



## WNY Bowhunter (Aug 29, 2004)

Couple more:

Nice oldie...



















On the hoof...










Restored...



















Versus antler from previous year...



















Last one for now...


----------



## WNY Bowhunter (Aug 29, 2004)

The ones that got away...ukey:ukey:ukey::

Sheds from my avatar buck. I had this buck patterned but the landowner decided that he wanted to look for his sheds this year before he let me try (I have one of his antlers from the past two years). Well, he ended up locating them two weekends ago laying out in a cloverfield...










Most of the tines had chipped tips and several small abnormals were broken off too...





































This year's antlers compared to the previous two years...


----------



## WNY Bowhunter (Aug 29, 2004)

A buddy of mine picked up the current year's shed from the heavy base buck saturday afternoon laying in his backyard. I was checking a picked cornfield at the time literally right across the road. Just my luck. They had no sightings of this deer all year. 

The new shed has 8-pts...










The current year's antler is in the middle...2011 antler is on the left and 2010 on the right:


----------



## Captain Cully (Oct 4, 2009)

Woah! I just saw our local neighborhood 9 point bedded. Looked like he still had em both. On way back with my Vortex Diamondbacks to see if he's still there. They more likely to drop in a bedding area or feeding area or what?


----------



## WNY Bowhunter (Aug 29, 2004)

The majority of my sheds are found in ag fields where the deer feed overnight. So far this year...all 12 have been field sheds.


----------



## rebbie (Sep 30, 2005)

WNY Bowhunter said:


> The majority of my sheds are found in ag fields where the deer feed overnight. So far this year...all 12 have been field sheds.


Very Impressive! Not Only do you have the best Trail Cam Photos of anyone I know of in NY State, you now have the best sheds I have seen from anyone in NY! Where you find these sheds, can you hunt all these spots, or are some of them no hunting areas? Congratulations and thanks for sharing your photos!


----------



## WNY Bowhunter (Aug 29, 2004)

rebbie said:


> Very Impressive! Not Only do you have the best Trail Cam Photos of anyone I know of in NY State, you now have the best sheds I have seen from anyone in NY! Where you find these sheds, can you hunt all these spots, or are some of them no hunting areas? Congratulations and thanks for sharing your photos!


I personally can/do hunt some of them...others I just get permission to shed hunt because I know that they have history of producing big deer. There really isn't much property in these parts that doesn't get hunted at all...


----------



## bad_baja (Dec 20, 2009)

Well one day until the 2013 season begins!!!!!


----------



## Captain Cully (Oct 4, 2009)

Oh baby! I just worked 10 hours Saturday and 21 hours straight yesterday. Home at 4am. I knew it was coming and NOT looking forward to it. Now there's nothing standing between me and bow season. The camo has been hung out with care and I am ready! Looking forward to my father-in-laws back straps, bacon, n BS! My favorite night of the year.


----------



## Bowtoons (Jan 4, 2008)

Captain Cully said:


> Oh baby! I just worked 10 hours Saturday and 21 hours straight yesterday. Home at 4am. I knew it was coming and NOT looking forward to it. Now there's nothing standing between me and bow season. The camo has been hung out with care and I am ready! Looking forward to my father-in-laws back straps, bacon, n BS! My favorite night of the year.


This pi$$ warm weather really sucks!!! Wish NY would give us a extra week at the end of bow season. They can have the first week back.


----------



## Tax Lawyer (Feb 5, 2003)

I'm mildly hopeful this year.





I also have 6 of these blinds. They were a huge project but a game changer for me to have a solid and level blind.


----------



## iplax13 (Apr 2, 2013)

Have a nice 10 spotted up our street, and 2 other nice 8s. These are all up near my buddies house in the Catskills. 
Also down on my 3 properties in Westchester, we have a huge 8, and 3 nice smaller 8s.


----------



## Nosdog2 (Sep 28, 2003)

This is the first year since 01, that I am going to miss opening day. Good luck out there, I have to wait till next Thursday to get in the woods.


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

T-Minus...


----------



## AlwaysSwitchbck (Oct 2, 2012)

mathewshootr said:


> This pi$$ warm weather really sucks!!! Wish NY would give us a extra week at the end of bow season. They can have the first week back.


Couldn't agree more.


----------



## rebbie (Sep 30, 2005)

Tax Lawyer said:


> I'm mildly hopeful this year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great looking deer and awesome shooting houses and food plots! Good Luck this year!


----------



## K9-26 (Oct 25, 2006)

Finally!!!! Back in the stand!!!


----------



## hookedonbow (Jul 24, 2010)

No luck today..


----------



## Tax Lawyer (Feb 5, 2003)

Three big bucks were at 70 yards and closing.....but this guy decided to ruin the party. Unfortunately for him, I took the wind out of him. He ran like a bat out of hell but he's definitely done. I didn't go looking for him cuz I just wanted to get out of the area as quietly as possible.


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

here is the new thread for this year guys!!! Please update here. 

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2102445&p=1068306604#post1068306604


----------

